# Show me your Atlas with different wheels



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

most other models have similar threads, so it would be cool to see some Atlas with different wheels. Personally i think the 18's look too small on this truck.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Agree. can't wait to see what people do. I've already started looking and don't even own an atlas....yet? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

acidrider said:


> Agree. can't wait to see what people do. I've already started looking and don't even own an atlas....yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Guilty. Although if I get one it will be the R Line which already has 20's


----------



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

*Looking to change the wheels on my SEL*

I have the SEL which comes with the 20" wheels.
That said, I really don't like their clunky looks.
I would love to find an affordable, good-looking aftermarket wheel -- maybe something like the ones that come with the R-Line.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I too wasn't fond of the factory 18" wheels. I ended up just getting the factory black 20" wheels which I like quite a bit. 

I was going to put up a pic but apparently I need to either have more posts or finish going through the moderation process to do so. I can upload one later once the option is there for me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BaNeM said:


> I too wasn't fond of the factory 18" wheels. I ended up just getting the factory black 20" wheels which I like quite a bit.
> 
> I was going to put up a pic but apparently I need to either have more posts or finish going through the moderation process to do so. I can upload one later once the option is there for me.


You can't upload/host pictures on here, you need to upload/host them somewhere else....like www.flickr.com or www.imgur.com


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> You can't upload/host pictures on here, you need to upload/host them somewhere else....like www.flickr.com or www.imgur.com


Ah I gotcha.. thanks for the heads up. Created a Flickr account as the subscription-less ones weren't working.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

shawshank redemption said:


>


3rd time you've done that today....photobucket *doesn't* host photos anymore without you paying, so it's not showing up :thumbdown:


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> 3rd time you've done that today....photobucket *doesn't* host photos anymore without you paying, so it's not showing up :thumbdown:


well that sucks. first time I've heard it.

What other hosting site?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> well that sucks. first time I've heard it.
> 
> What other hosting site?


flickr has free options


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

IMG_20170808_125846528 by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> IMG_20170808_125846528 by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


I really like this combo! Sporty looking but still a little mean


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Drive by said:


> I really like this combo! Sporty looking but still a little mean


aaaaand it just sold.


----------



## vwatlasusa (Feb 26, 2017)

*check this*

check this - black on black

http://pictures.dealer.com/b/bommar...vw/0442/220cd78baaa67532cfe1151a7125764ex.jpg


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

rhgti1 said:


>


Black on black on black on black

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

acidrider said:


> Black on black on black on black
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


looks great, but I swore I would never buy another black car. too hard to keep looking good.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

dieselpwr said:


> looks great, but I swore I would never buy another black car. too hard to keep looking good.


I hear ya....I own two black vehicles myself...if I pull the trigger on an atlas 99% sure it will be black on black/golden oak with the r-line package. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

silly idea to run some 19" neuspeeds (lightweight) ?? because thats what I plan.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Sugar Bear said:


> silly idea to run some 19" neuspeeds (lightweight) ?? because thats what I plan.


Do it! That's what this post is all about

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Found this on Reddit.


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

With Vossen VFS-2 wheels.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Paroxetine said:


> With Vossen VFS-2 wheels.


Wow, classes it up nicely! Almost Bentley ish looking.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonder what the specs are on those specimens

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

acidrider said:


> Wonder what the specs are on those specimens
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The Vossens are 21 inches, wrapped in 255/40/21 tires.


----------



## actualself (May 21, 2017)

*Thank you for posting these pics*

I love these wheels -- thank you for posting!
I'd love to find something wheels similar to these Vossen VFS-2 for significantly less money.
Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Rline

Untitled by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Just got this picture from a customer*

Hartmann HRS6-091-MAM wheels in 20x9.0" ET29. These are a dark titanium grey color with a machined face on the spokes and the lip. They can accept OEM VW centercap # 3B7 601 171 XRW and are load rated to 900 kg (1,984 Lbs)



















http://shop.achtuning.com/hartmann-hrs6-091-ma-m-18-20-inch-replica-wheels-volkswagen.aspx


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Any comment regarding the weight of these wheels compared to the OEM wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

I have no idea what the OEMs weigh as we have not had an Atlas in our shop yet (west coast seems to get all the cars last) but the Hartmanns weigh 29.9 Lbs which is pretty good for an OEM style 20" wheel.


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Reflex silver metallic*

Nice on Black....which would you recommend for the VW ATLAS (REFLEX SILVER METALLIC)


----------



## tmact1 (Sep 20, 2017)

My friend had Giovanna Dramuno 6 on his Range Rover and I think it would look awesome on Atlas too, but it needs lots of work to fit on Atlas. I don't want to waste too much money on it and also worried that a bad installation could cause much headache later. Ended up with 22'' Giovanna Haleb, they still need to put a centric ring because of Atlas' skinnier center bore. So far I'm not seeing any decrease in MPG(about 19 with LA's traffic and around 24 without traffic on freeway). This is even higher than what the sticker says so maybe the car's MPG counter is not accurate.


----------



## tmact1 (Sep 20, 2017)

tmact1 said:


> My friend had Giovanna Dramuno 6 on his Range Rover and I think it would look awesome on Atlas too, but it needs lots of work to fit on Atlas. I don't want to waste too much money on it and also worried that a bad installation could cause much headache later. Ended up with 22'' Giovanna Haleb, they still need to put a centric ring because of Atlas' skinnier center bore. So far I'm not seeing any decrease in MPG(about 19 with LA's traffic and around 24 without traffic on freeway). This is even higher than what the sticker says so maybe the car's MPG counter is not accurate.


Adding photo failed to display in last post.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

Me and the wife are looking to purchase an Atlas and I agree the stock wheels (18" and 20" silver) are hideous. The black 20" are okay and the R-Line look nice. What is the Bolt pattern on the atlas? I wonder if the Q7 S-Line wheels fit the Atlas


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Zerek said:


> Me and the wife are looking to purchase an Atlas and I agree the stock wheels (18" and 20" silver) are hideous. The black 20" are okay and the R-Line look nice. What is the Bolt pattern on the atlas? I wonder if the Q7 S-Line wheels fit the Atlas


5x112 depending on offset should be like for like

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

tmact1 said:


> Adding photo failed to display in last post.


Sexual

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## attworth (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably a different route than most will go, but I really think these would look slick with some slightly larger than stock All terrain tires. Like a 255/60R18 or something along those lines. 

If anyone is good with Photoshop and could put them on a blue Atlas, that'd be cool. 

https://www.methodracewheels.com/collections/rally-wheels/products/mr502-rally-titanium


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
What size??


Also, got any pics of that Tiguan (with aftermarket wheels) in the background?


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Digipix said:


>


Daddy likes the basket

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## munchcolo (Sep 28, 2017)

*Drag DR-69*

What do you think of Drag DR-69. I know, it's an 18" wheel, but I don't want to buy new tires. It is going on Platinum Gray SEL 4Motion.

https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/drag-dr-69/p/21316


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Hartmann HRS6-204-MA in 20x9.0" ET25. These are a dark titanium grey color. They can accept OEM VW centercap # 3B7 601 171 XRW and are load rated to 720 kg (1,587 Lbs).
















http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HRS6-204-MA-18-19-20-Inch-Replica-Wheels-for-Volkswagen.aspx


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*22's for Atlas?*



[email protected] said:


> Hartmann HRS6-204-MA in 20x9.0" ET25. These are a dark titanium grey color. They can accept OEM VW centercap # 3B7 601 171 XRW and are load rated to 720 kg (1,587 Lbs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preferably the HS5-209-GA:M or Hartmann Euromesh 3-GS:ML


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Our only 22" options would be the HRS4-252-GS and HRS6-204-MA. Both are 5x130 and so would require 5x130 to 5x112 adapters which we have available from H&R. List price on the adapters is $379-set of 4, I can bring that down to $284.25 for anyone that would like to try them out, bolts would add $80 to that amount.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*List of 18" and 20" wheels?*

Does anyone know or have a list of all the available wheel options from the factory? Looking for something with pictures and the names of the wheels.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

They are near the back of the brochure. I think you can also find them on the VW Atlas builder (on Volkswagen USA's website).

Here is a link to the brochure (see second to last page): https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2018/VWA-10692926_MY18_ATLAS_Digital.pdf


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Best bet is after market imo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

Atlas123 said:


> They are near the back of the brochure. I think you can also find them on the VW Atlas builder (on Volkswagen USA's website).
> 
> Here is a link to the brochure (see second to last page): https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2018/VWA-10692926_MY18_ATLAS_Digital.pdf


Thx!


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Tire Rack has some nice OZ and BBS wheel options... Might have to go that route if we pick one of these up. The stock 18s are repulsive. uke:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ChubbaDub said:


> Does anyone know or have a list of all the available wheel options from the factory? Looking for something with pictures and the names of the wheels.


Here too:
https://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2018_VW_Atlas_order_guide.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Those of you who are changing wheels. Are you putting your TPMS in your new wheels or deactivating TPMS through Vagcom?


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Those of you who are changing wheels. Are you putting your TPMS in your new wheels or deactivating TPMS through Vagcom?


Doesn't the Atlas have indirect (ABS-based) TPMS?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Atlas123 said:


> Doesn't the Atlas have indirect (ABS-based) TPMS?


I'm pretty sure all MQB vehicles do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Got my snow tires installed this morning. 

Blizzak 245/65R17 on Pulse "P20" wheel. Wheel is 17x8 et40. Gap to strut tube upfront was similar to the stock wheel. Wheels were the cheapest possible through my friends at Belle Tire in Michigan. 

 



BRING ON THE SNOW :snowcool:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
A little early with temps only in the 40-50's, don't you think? 

Unless your Atlas came with summer tires?


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> A little early with temps only in the 40-50's, don't you think?
> 
> Unless your Atlas came with summer tires?


Winter tires are OK to put on once highs are consistently in the 40s. Extended forecast in walker, Michigan shows highs in the 40s from tomorrow on out. Early, sure, but not too early.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

It is a little early, but I was kinda in a need-to-get-it-done situation. Ontario car insurance gives you a discount if you run winter tires and technically, they have to go in November to avoid a tussle over the claim if you were to file one in a bad weather situation. It's a busy time between now and Christmas, might as well get it out the way. 

Pushed it around a corner today and the tires have plenty of grip even in the warm and wet. Very happy with the setup.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

18x8 Alzor that ECS had a sale, and couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## jeepwreck (Oct 4, 2009)

this Atlas from Sema is very nice and I love the wheel combo 

http://www.carscoops.com/2017/11/lge-cts-vw-atlas-ready-for-rally-thanks.html


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Awesome possum


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

Winter wheels and snow tires mounted. TireRack’s Sport Edition A8-2 GLS (black, 18x8).










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*20" Silver vs 20" black rims*

Are they interchangeable? Anyone wanna trade? I have silver want black..


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

The Ringer said:


> Winter wheels and snow tires mounted. TireRack’s Sport Edition A8-2 GLS (black, 18x8).



Looks good. Interested to hear the feedback on those tires.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

i'm talking mejorada


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

I would think so, the only difference is the finish as far as I know.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

golfzex said:


> I would think so, the only difference is the finish as far as I know.


Are they painted or factory powder coated?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you think a dealer parts dept would be amendable to doing a swap plus some money? Obv installation would be at my cost, but essentially they are the same rims. I know honda buys back rims when they put the accessory ones on.


----------



## kassiesdaddy77 (Dec 2, 2017)

The best bet is to find a shop that can powder coat them for you. It will be a lot cheaper in the long run. You will just have to remove wheels and tires while it is being done. My guess is 100-150 per wheel


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I worked it into my contract when I bought the Atlas. The dealer should know a local powder coating place. Have your dealer remove your tires and send the rims off, then reinstall the tires when they are finished. Mine took a day. How much did it cost? Not sure, the dealer paid for it.


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

knedrgr said:


> Looks good. Interested to hear the feedback on those tires.


The tires are Continental Winterforce snow tires in the stock size. VW was running a buy-three-get-one-free deal. They have already proven pretty good. Our cabin resides at the top of a currently ice covered hill at the end of a snow and ice covered private road. Two of our neighbors have gone in the ditch—our Atlas with the Continentals performed flawlessly. 

They are not quite as awesome as the Nokian Haakepellitas on my Golf R, but they are pretty good, actually.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

My dealer was in the process of changing a set of silver to black when I was there a few weeks back. Not sure if they were painting or powder coating. My local dealership is part of a large company with many dealerships and they have their own body shop so they are well prepared for that task, so maybe not an option for all dealerships.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

The Ringer said:


> The tires are Continental Winterforce snow tires in the stock size. VW was running a buy-three-get-one-free deal. They have already proven pretty good. Our cabin resides at the top of a currently ice covered hill at the end of a snow and ice covered private road. Two of our neighbors have gone in the ditch—our Atlas with the Continentals performed flawlessly.
> 
> They are not quite as awesome as the Nokian Haakepellitas on my Golf R, but they are pretty good, actually.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like a solid set up.

Currently doing homework for next season.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds promising. When I get the car back I will calling around. I'm not crazy about prefer costing considering it comes off in time, but if that's the only option I may take it. Tbc


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Got a set of wheels from Neuspeed RSe102 20x9.5 +25 in Gunmetal...Fit is perfect and the 10 small diameter spokes allow a GREAT VIEW of the Discs and Calipers...going to paint the calipers before any pictures. The stock tires are just right for the 9.5 width and the offset has the wheel right at the edge of the wheel well but still inside. The BEST THING is the 14lbs per wheel weight savings...they weigh less than the tires. It makes the Atlas DANCE!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

atlas7 said:


> Got a set of wheels from Neuspeed RSe102 20x9.5 +25 in Gunmetal...Fit is perfect and the 10 small diameter spokes allow a GREAT VIEW of the Discs and Calipers...going to paint the calipers before any pictures. The stock tires are just right for the 9.5 width and the offset has the wheel right at the edge of the wheel well but still inside. The BEST THING is the 14lbs per wheel weight savings...they weigh less than the tires. It makes the Atlas DANCE!:biggrinsanta:


Neuspeed says 23+ lbs. Per wheel. Nevertheless let's see some pics of fitment!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Paroxetine said:


>


Only the atlas can make 20's look small

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Paroxetine said:


>


First time I've seen an Atlas in Titanium. Looks good!


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Paroxetine said:


>


First time I've seen an Atlas in Titanium. Looks good! More pics please!


----------



## 2018_Atlas_SEL (Jun 7, 2017)

Where is that color available? That looks awesome! I would have insisted the wife choose that instead of the gray we ended up with.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

acidrider said:


> Only the atlas can make 20's look small


x2 on this

They look great, but definitely don't look like 20's


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

2018_Atlas_SEL said:


> Where is that color available? That looks awesome! I would have insisted the wife choose that instead of the gray we ended up with.


IIRC, this color was quickly discontinued. There's only a limited of them floating around.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

That sure is beautiful...Mine in Tourmaline Blue looks great too but still won't show off till the brakes are painted, gold or red, probably gold. The Atlas feels much lighter on the 9.5" width and 52lbs removed. When I change the exhaust system to remove that HUUUGGGEE exhaust restriction at the rear it should also allow the rear to rotate more freely. 
Anyone looking at the way the rear swaybar attaches, with the attaching bolt screwed directly into the bar end? I'll save this rant for another thread.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

My ideal choice as well, titanium beige metallic. I'm sure this would have sold a lot more than yellow..


----------



## Got-Boost? (May 11, 2016)

Paroxetine said:


>




That looks beautiful,....makes me consider an Atlas since the other colors just don't do it for me. Love the wheels... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Here is my current wheel and tire setup:


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is my current wheel and tire setup:


Butch!....pls share specs

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Those are 18's? Looks ready for the WINTER...how much does the wheel weigh?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

atlas7 said:


> Those are 18's? Looks ready for the WINTER...how much does the wheel weigh?


IIRC, he'd mentioned, in other forums, that those are 17's.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

acidrider said:


> Butch!....pls share specs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


17x8 with 265/70/17s


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

Paroxetine said:


>


That's awesome Neuspeed on the Atlas. I see those are spec'd for B7 RS4, A5/S5, Allroad, A7/S7. Are they load rated for the Atlas?
I see your photo is on Neuspeed's site, so I'm guessing they should be, but curious.

I'd love to see what options Neuspeed might have for some 17"/18" setup. I think the Atlas would fit a more offroad look as well.


----------



## GoBlueVDubDude (Sep 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here is my current wheel and tire setup:


Wow, how does it drive with those huge sidewalls? The SEL Premium I drove this summer was floaty and bouncy on the stock 20” wheels and tires. I can’t imagine how bad the ride and handling would be with those huge sidewalls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

GoBlueVDubDude said:


> Wow, how does it drive with those huge sidewalls? The SEL Premium I drove this summer was floaty and bouncy on the stock 20” wheels and tires. I can’t imagine how bad the ride and handling would be with those huge sidewalls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on what you are doing with the vehicle. It is a 5k lb beast. If you want it to be sporty then you need to lower it, change the sway bars, and supercharge the motor.


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone knows the actual weight of OEM 20in Mejorada?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Seen this at dealer recently










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

tmact1 said:


> Adding photo failed to display in last post.


What are these wheels? Make, model, size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

tmact1 said:


> My friend had Giovanna Dramuno 6 on his Range Rover and I think it would look awesome on Atlas too, but it needs lots of work to fit on Atlas. I don't want to waste too much money on it and also worried that a bad installation could cause much headache later. Ended up with 22'' Giovanna Haleb, they still need to put a centric ring because of Atlas' skinnier center bore. So far I'm not seeing any decrease in MPG(about 19 with LA's traffic and around 24 without traffic on freeway). This is even higher than what the sticker says so maybe the car's MPG counter is not accurate.


what is the width of the wheel 9" or 10.5"?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

If you're going to do it, do it properly

22x9 Gianelle Santoneo rims
285-40-22 tires

that's the largest combo that will fit without rubbing or modifications. The wheel wells look empty IMHO with anything less than 22's, its a huge car.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

That looks like a sharp wheel, lets see it on the Atlas. Only issue I see is $400+ a wheel w/o tire


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> That looks like a sharp wheel, lets see it on the Atlas. Only issue I see is $400+ a wheel w/o tire
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



who are you talking to?


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

rippersub said:


> who are you talking to?


You posted about the Gianelle wheel. I looked them up and it looked really nice and would love to see how it looked on an Atlas. The price that pulled up was $400+ per rim. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)

rippersub said:


> If you're going to do it, do it properly
> 
> 22x9 Gianelle Santoneo rims
> 285-40-22 tires
> ...


With 285/40/22 tires, you'll have pretty much the same wheel well as in post #88.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Paroxetine said:


> With 285/40/22 tires, you'll have pretty much the same wheel well as in post #88.


Yup, and thats about the max, the same rims is 10.5 width won't fit, the 9.0 is maximum width without rub, going more than 2" bigger than stock in diameter is also asking for trouble.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> You posted about the Gianelle wheel. I looked them up and it looked really nice and would love to see how it looked on an Atlas. The price that pulled up was $400+ per rim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies, didn't realize you might be having trouble seeing the picture I posted if you're using your phone. I did post a pic of the rims on my atlas, try a desktop device. They are pricey, but worth it! I sold the OEM rims for $800 so that took the sting out of the $1600 upfront cost a little.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Apologies, didn't realize you might be having trouble seeing the picture I posted if you're using your phone. I did post a pic of the rims on my atlas, try a desktop device. They are pricey, but worth it! I sold the OEM rims for $800 so that took the sting out of the $1600 upfront cost a little.


No worries. Yeah no picture on my phone or ipad for some reason. I will try my laptop later tonight. That definitely helps offset the cost. My only issue is when I trade in and have aftermarket wheels every dealer has asked if I still have originals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sattlerjm (Jan 4, 2018)

rippersub said:


> Apologies, didn't realize you might be having trouble seeing the picture I posted if you're using your phone. I did post a pic of the rims on my atlas, try a desktop device. They are pricey, but worth it! I sold the OEM rims for $800 so that took the sting out of the $1600 upfront cost a little.


Where did you sell the OEM rims? I think if I could sell my OEMS for that I would definitely more to some aftermarkets sooner. Take-offs never seem to have much value in my experience.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

sattlerjm said:


> Where did you sell the OEM rims? I think if I could sell my OEMS for that I would definitely more to some aftermarkets sooner. Take-offs never seem to have much value in my experience.


Kijiji here in Canada,

Craigslist in the US would be the equivalent.


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Lower Suspension or move to a 22" wheel.*

What would be the implications (pros/cons) to performance, safety, fuel economy, ride comfort, braking and tire wear.

i am interested in doing one or the other and not both and which would be cheaper?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Drag DR-67 17" ... winter setup.


----------



## SEEBEE88 (Feb 25, 2018)

tmact1 said:


> Adding photo failed to display in last post.


What brand and size are these wheels? Can't find them online....

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

SEEBEE88 said:


> What brand and size are these wheels? Can't find them online....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


see quote below: originally posted by tmact1

click on link: http://giovannawheels.com/wheels/all/giovanna/haleb/



tmact1 said:


> My friend had Giovanna Dramuno 6 on his Range Rover and I think it would look awesome on Atlas too, but it needs lots of work to fit on Atlas. I don't want to waste too much money on it and also worried that a bad installation could cause much headache later. Ended up with *22'' Giovanna Haleb*, they still need to put a centric ring because of Atlas' skinnier center bore. So far I'm not seeing any decrease in MPG(about 19 with LA's traffic and around 24 without traffic on freeway). This is even higher than what the sticker says so maybe the car's MPG counter is not accurate.


----------



## Buford T Justice (Mar 8, 2018)

munchcolo said:


> What do you think of Drag DR-69. I know, it's an 18" wheel, but I don't want to buy new tires. It is going on Platinum Gray SEL 4Motion.
> 
> https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/drag-dr-69/p/21316


I am in the same boat. I would love to see the Atlas with those on.


----------



## saltyirishman (Sep 20, 2017)

*If anyone is in the New England Area with stock Prisma 18s and you want to sell them PM me*

I'm looking for a set of Prismas [the stock 18s] for my Sportwagen. I'm in southeastern MA but will drive to pick them up if anyone has a set you want to sell


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

Atlas 20 inch aftermarket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Atlas 20 inch aftermarket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great 

What rack set up is that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

golfzex said:


> Looks great
> 
> What rack set up is that?
> 
> ...


It’s the Cargo Box Carrier Attachment - Gloss Black with with the oem bars. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBoyBlue (May 3, 2008)

This is what I'm planning on doing. Tried to photoshop somewhat to spec.
2" lift
Wheels are supposed to be 18"
Tires are clearly too big for stock fenders but I plan on modding it to fit something like this


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

There's an ever so slight chance I'll be transferring to Montreal or Germany... so winter wheels will be required.

Looks like OZ makes their Rally wheel in an Atlas fitment. These would be perfect in the snow, because the R-line wheels were a real PITA in the deep stuff.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

saltyirishman said:


> I'm looking for a set of Prismas [the stock 18s] for my Sportwagen. I'm in southeastern MA but will drive to pick them up if anyone has a set you want to sell


PM Sent....


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

MyBoyBlue said:


> This is what I'm planning on doing. Tried to photoshop somewhat to spec.
> 2" lift
> Wheels are supposed to be 18"
> Tires are clearly too big for stock fenders but I plan on modding it to fit something like this


I'd like to put more aggressive AT tires on when the oems wear out. How do you plan on doing the 2" lift? This? https://alpenoffroad.com/shop?olsPage=products/suspension-risers-2-front-axle


----------



## mdsAtlas1* (Feb 17, 2018)

*Photos on here!*

How do we post pix? I tried the directions and could not find the load album option.... I traded by SEL Premium Mejorada 20s for the RLine Trenton 20s...looks so much sportier. I want to post pix if I can figure out how!!!


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

mdsAtlas1* said:


> How do we post pix? I tried the directions and could not find the load album option.... I traded by SEL Premium Mejorada 20s for the RLine Trenton 20s...looks so much sportier. I want to post pix if I can figure out how!!!


Go to imgur.com, upload the picture and post the image with img tags here.


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What about some pics of more all terrain setups vs. ginormous street wheels?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

NoDubJustYet said:


> There's an ever so slight chance I'll be transferring to Montreal or Germany... so winter wheels will be required.
> 
> Looks like OZ makes their Rally wheel in an Atlas fitment. These would be perfect in the snow, because the R-line wheels were a real PITA in the deep stuff.





Oklahoma City VW has those wheels on their Atlas shuttle:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9&set=gm.345667825839803&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## goterpsbeatduke (Oct 13, 2003)

*Help with Wheel Size*

Looking to get BBS wheels for my 2019 Atlas Se with 4motion. I want to keep to the original wheel size 18x8 because I want to flip the tires. My question is what is the range of offsetts that will work? On tire rack it appears that the original is +34, and +31 to +40 will work. Can anyone confirm this. Looking at a beutiful reconditioned set of bbs rt's with +40 and need to know if they will work. Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Factory 18" Atlas wheels are 18x8, 34mm offset (5x112 bolt pattern). Reach in around the top of the tire and see how much room you have and then you will know what offset will work.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

goterpsbeatduke said:


> Looking to get BBS wheels for my 2019 Atlas Se with 4motion. I want to keep to the original wheel size 18x8 because I want to flip the tires. My question is what is the range of offsetts that will work? On tire rack it appears that the original is +34, and +31 to +40 will work. Can anyone confirm this. Looking at a beutiful reconditioned set of bbs rt's with +40 and need to know if they will work. Thanks for any help I can get.


Just run some 15mm spacers to push out the wheels.


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

*Atlas R - Line on 22 rims*

Not my ride, but had to post it. Wish they had better angles. Enjoy

http://www.acealloywheel.com/gallery_car_wheel.php?gaid=1579#.Ws03By-ZNsM


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

streetmuziq said:


> Not my ride, but had to post it. Wish they had better angles. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.acealloywheel.com/gallery_car_wheel.php?gaid=1579#.Ws03By-ZNsM


Looks good! I'd like to see a full side profile to get a view of the total package.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good doesn't look like bling


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Jetta32696 said:


> streetmuziq said:
> 
> 
> > Not my ride, but had to post it. Wish they had better angles. Enjoy
> ...


Agreed


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone know anything about Ace rims. They have some nice designs. Also curious about the width, offset and tires size on this set up Incase anyone knows.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

streetmuziq said:


> Anyone know anything about Ace rims. They have some nice designs. Also curious about the width, offset and tires size on this set up Incase anyone knows.


Use the "wheel configurator" on the site, you can at least see the options available. Won't tell you specifics about the wheels on the Atlas pictured, maybe an e-mail to the company could get you that info?


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

A good resource for size / backspace comparison: https://www.willtheyfit.com/


----------



## chris_atx (Apr 12, 2018)

*Can I switch out the R-Line 20's for the black 20's?*

I'm pulling the trigger on a Stormtrooper build white SEL with R-Line and would rather have the black Mejorada to complete the package. I notice this is not possible on the website build. I plan on asking for a no cost swap...what do ya'll think? The wheels are priced the same on the parts list. Has anyone been successful making this happen?

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

My sales guy told me if we wanted to switch out the base wheels that they can get a credit from VW on the them and pass it along to us, so it is worth a shot. Plus the R-line rims are awesome compared to the Prismas, so that seems like something they would be willing to do...let us know what happens!

Full Disclosure: I haven't bought yet but am looking. Love the looks of the R-Line, have reservations about the gas mileage and being told they will sell it only at sticker price (I feel like that is going to happen) :banghead:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

What is the Atlas hub bore?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Good luck with the switch but if it doesn't happen I have a set of Black Mejordas that came off my SEL Prem after about 700 miles


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

*recommendations / suggestions on wheel size?*

hi everyone

been a while since I posted as its only been my wife rolling in a VW.

getting ready to trade in my 2016 Murano (actually really do like it) for a new Atlas; she likes the look and size better so might as well get
myself back into a VW. (owned many in past years)

here is where I am at and what I am looking for suggestions on...

i am picking up a new, leftover, Launch Edition (perfect options for a budget conscious buyer) but I am not into those little 18" wheels.

I want to either get 20s or 22s on it.

the question is... what would you all choose?

the 22s would look awesome but then they'd be on 40 series tires which might be more risky to drive on on such a big heavy vehicle.

or 20s on 50 series.

that vehicle needs at least 20" rims to look evened out

what do you guys think? what would you do?

:banghead:

thx
Steve


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> What is the Atlas hub bore?


57.1


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

knedrgr said:


> 57.1


Thanks. I would have assumed it would be 66.56 like the Audi SUVs.


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

Shangus said:


> My sales guy told me if we wanted to switch out the base wheels that they can get a credit from VW on the them and pass it along to us, so it is worth a shot. Plus the R-line rims are awesome compared to the Prismas, so that seems like something they would be willing to do...let us know what happens!
> 
> Full Disclosure: I haven't bought yet but am looking. Love the looks of the R-Line, have reservations about the gas mileage and being told they will sell it only at sticker price (I feel like that is going to happen) :banghead:


 I see you're in Chicago and I am in the San Francisco but when I was shopping for my SE w/ Tech R-line, I was getting discounts from most dealers. There seemed to be alot of Atlas inventory available (but only like 5 to 7 R-lines in a 25mi radius). Might be different in your area/SEL trim but I think you'll be able to get some sort of discounting.


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

amini9 said:


> I see you're in Chicago and I am in the San Francisco but when I was shopping for my SE w/ Tech R-line, I was getting discounts from most dealers. There seemed to be alot of Atlas inventory available (but only like 5 to 7 R-lines in a 25mi radius). Might be different in your area/SEL trim but I think you'll be able to get some sort of discounting.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I hope you are right!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

atlas7 said:


> Good luck with the switch but if it doesn't happen I have a set of Black Mejordas that came off my SEL Prem after about 700 miles


sent you a pm earlier about your rims


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinV916 (Apr 17, 2018)

Quick pic during pickup - Platinum Grey with Rotiform RSE 20"


----------



## Bdub4202005 (Apr 17, 2018)

*2018 Atlas SE R-Line on 22's*


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

low pros on a mid-ranged suv, what is this, 1999? LOL


----------



## WallStreet (Jun 15, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> What about some pics of more all terrain setups vs. ginormous street wheels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Swapped the 20" black Mejoradas on our SEL Premium for some 17s with A/T tires.
IMHO looks like a truck should now. Also rides a lot softer without any noticeable extra tire noise.
MSW has a few rims that take VW center cap and bolt covers so, look stock.
Helped narrow down wheel choice.

17"x7.5" MSW Type 71
Continental Terrain Contact A/T 245/70R17


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^I really like this look with the OEM center caps and ATs. Much better than the huge wheel look to me and it's got to ride better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> You posted about the Gianelle wheel. I looked them up and it looked really nice and would love to see how it looked on an Atlas. The price that pulled up was $400+ per rim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese garbage.


----------



## AtLast (Jan 21, 2018)

Bdub4202005 said:


>


Hey man, what's your setup? Love the rims!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

WallStreet said:


> Swapped the 20" black Mejoradas on our SEL Premium for some 17s with A/T tires.
> IMHO looks like a truck should now. Also rides a lot softer without any noticeable extra tire noise.
> MSW has a few rims that take VW center cap and bolt covers so, look stock.
> Helped narrow down wheel choice.
> ...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

WallStreet said:


> Swapped the 20" black Mejoradas on our SEL Premium for some 17s with A/T tires.
> IMHO looks like a truck should now. Also rides a lot softer without any noticeable extra tire noise.
> MSW has a few rims that take VW center cap and bolt covers so, look stock.
> Helped narrow down wheel choice.
> ...


How are those Conti ATs as fast as road noise?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WallStreet (Jun 15, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> How are those Conti ATs as fast as road noise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Surprisingly quiet. Been around a while. Read other reviews.


----------



## Bdub4202005 (Apr 17, 2018)

AtLast said:


> Hey man, what's your setup? Love the rims!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delayed response, just now seeing this for some reason. 2018 SE W/Tech and R-Line Package on 22's! I saw the wheels on a floor model but it was yellow/gold, I wasn't having that color so convinced them to switch them over. I'm loving it so far, Mileage is not great but I drive all side streets pretty much so its expected.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

SEL with 20" TSW Donington

The rear end is high still since it wasnt rolled after jacking it up in these pics (if anyone noticed)





















Dan


----------



## markster27 (Nov 23, 2007)

Some good looking wheels in this thread!

20" Braelin BR09's and Pirelli Scorpion Verde's









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

markster27 said:


> Some good looking wheels in this thread!
> 
> 20" Braelin BR09's and Pirelli Scorpion Verde's
> 
> ...


Could be my eyes or the photo but it looks like the camber might be off on the front passenger wheel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kain2thebrain said:


> Could be my eyes or the photo but it looks like the camber might be off on the front passenger wheel.


:what:


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> :what:


Camber is the angle of the wheel to the vehicle in the vertical direction. It can be adjusted to account for differences from vehicle to vehicle. In this case it looks like the wheel is cambered such that the outside of the tire contacts the ground more than the inside. This leads to uneven tire wear and possibly other issues. 

But again, might just be the picture.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## markster27 (Nov 23, 2007)

Pretty sure it's just the angle of my driveway making it look that way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BCOODY (May 16, 2018)

*The r line wheels*

The r-line wheels are not to expensive for OEM wheels as compared to other VW OEM wheels


https://www.reevesvwparts.com/searchresults.asp?Search=ATLAS+WHEELS&Submit=


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

See thread on mods...


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

neilsak said:


> See thread on mods...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

finally got em on

20x8.5. et20 Verde Empire on 265/50/20 Nexen Roadian HP tires












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

cuckoo4watches said:


> finally got em on
> 
> 20x8.5. et20 Verde Empire on 265/50/20 Nexen Roadian HP tires
> 
> ...


Looks great. :thumbup: We were looking at that wheel too but I was afraid gunmetal on gunmetal might look odd if they werent the same, or close enough.

Dan


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

juicedz4 said:


> Looks great.  We were looking at that wheel too but I was afraid gunmetal on gunmetal might look odd if they werent the same, or close enough.
> 
> Dan


thanks Dan

i like contrast so if you have platinum grey (or whatever they call it nowadays) id go with machined or black

the Verde Empire is a matte graphite color so actually has a slight blue hue to it

i recommend the tires i got... ride much smoother than the 18” contis that were on it

-Steve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

this looks great i may copy your style and buy the same ;]


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

*One of the wheel stores say that this won't fit ?*



cuckoo4watches said:


> thanks Dan
> 
> i like contrast so if you have platinum grey (or whatever they call it nowadays) id go with machined or black
> 
> ...


 HEY STEVE i have the sel premium and it has the 20 " on it i can't see why these won't fit our car too do you know off set or the bolt pattern needed to fit our car , thanks for any info shared


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

stewit said:


> HEY STEVE i have the sel premium and it has the 20 " on it i can't see why these won't fit our car too do you know off set or the bolt pattern needed to fit our car , thanks for any info shared


howdy

20x8.5
5x112 bolt pattern
et 20 (offset)

will need hub centric rims

stock hub is 57.1 and those rims are 66.6 i think so need the centering ring to take up the gap

send me a pm if you need any more info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

Steve thanks for sharing all the details, i will ask my tire store is they will do this for me , the color is what i am looking for we have the darker grey and i think it will look good .. thanks for showing it on this tread , i am a newbe and only joined after seeing your car ..... stew


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

My newest wheel package:


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

THIS really looks good a off road look !!!:thumbup:


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My newest wheel package:


So sweet! Pls share brands and specs of wheels and tires 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pogmahoney (Sep 17, 2018)

*2018 Q7 rims on Atlas*

Does anyone know if the 2018 10-spoke rims from the Q7 will fit on the Atlas? I have a set of these wheels/tires and am looking to buy an Atlas...wondering if they would be a good alternative to the stock options.

It looks like the bolt pattern is the same. Center bore is slightly bigger on the Q7 and the Q7 20" rims are 9" wide instead of the 8" wide rims on the Atlas. Offset is only 1mm off.

Thanks for your help!


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DSYHIFKEbADC2otrCmkijtlENlXv24P2/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Bhawkdrvr (Feb 18, 2004)

The wheels look like Black Rhino, Warlord wheels. The brand logo looks different, but it's the exact same wheel. Look them up.


----------



## Bhawkdrvr (Feb 18, 2004)

acidrider said:


> So sweet! Pls share brands and specs of wheels and tires
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


The wheels look like Black Rhino, Warlord wheels. The brand logo looks different, but it's the exact same wheel. Look them up.


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

Your Atlas looks great nice job on wheels and your tires .


----------



## armstve (Mar 26, 2007)

Atlas sel with 20" Aodhan Wheels
20x9 et30
Nexen Roadian 255 50r20









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Episode 01: Bennett Pass Road, OR*

This is my maiden post, so please be patient.

Recently lifted my VW Atlas, down-sized my rims (17x8"), and had some beefier, all-terrain tires installed. Took the Atlas (and the family) on the Bennett Pass Road Off-road Trail in the Mount Hood National Forest, Hood River Co., Oregon. Trailsoffroad.com rates this trail as easy- to moderate-difficulty. The extra 2.25" of clearance makes all the difference on rocky and rutted trails. All-terrain tires really help too.

Stay tuned for new postings in a couple of weeks!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31028170228/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Ep. 01*


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Ep. 01*

Inauspicious beginning with my first few posts; I'm following the directions in the FAQs, but it's not working out with "IMG" tags and photo URLs (I even double checked to ensure that there were no spaces).
Anyway, here are the old fashioned links to my other Atlas photos on Flickr:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43989112235/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44901480041/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44901509401/in/dateposted-public/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44851245822/in/dateposted-public/

And here's the YouTube video of a slightly more capable off-road vehicle doing the same trail and making it look easy:
https://youtu.be/B4_O11zMx48


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Just click the arrow at the bottom right of the picture that says "Share Photo" & then copy/paste the BB code here, like so:

Atlas_Mt_Hood by James McMillan, on Flickr

Atlass by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Wow, that looks like my car!*

Thank you for the technology assist!


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Ep. 01*

Here it goes...


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Ep. 01*

NOW I got it!

Atlas_Bennett_Pass_1 (2) by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Ep. 01*

That was one of the easier parts of the trail.

Atlas_Bennett_Pass_1 by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Off-road Adventure, Ep. 01*

Obligatory pano...

Atlas_Bennett_Pass_pano by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## MUNHATO (Oct 24, 2018)

rippersub said:


> If you're going to do it, do it properly
> 
> 22x9 Gianelle Santoneo rims
> 285-40-22 tires
> ...


Could you please share the offset of these wheels... buying a set of 22x9 here and not sure the offset should use for no rubbing or adaptations.

thanks!

Munhato


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Black on Black R-Line SEL*










https://flic.kr/p/PLn5M1 - Not sure if the picture is posting or not. Black on Black SEL R-Line AWD


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

mooooc333 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/PLn5M1 - Not sure if the picture is posting or not. Black on Black SEL R-Line AWD


No, it's not. Let me help you:


IMG_3974 by Moooooooc333, on Flickr


----------



## bimmersf (May 22, 2018)

Bdub4202005 said:


>


Hi, which wheels are these? look very good!!!


----------



## Decato-S8 (Apr 10, 2018)

*Lifted on 20" Vossens and Toyo 275/55/20 Open Country A/T*

My fiance's 2018 SEL


----------



## MansardRoof (Sep 14, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but would 17” Pretoria’s fit the Atlas?


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

*18 inch wheels vs 20 inch wheels*

My wife and I are planning on purchasing a base fwd Atlas 2.0 Turbo soon. It comes with the 18 inch wheels. I’m thinking about going with aftermarket 20x 9 inch wheels. I’m curious how big of a difference comfort and fuel economy will be. My guess is it isn’t that big of a difference, but for those who have experienced both 18 inch and 20 inch wheels on an Atlas please share your thoughts.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Phil37 said:


> My wife and I are planning on purchasing a base fwd Atlas 2.0 Turbo soon. It comes with the 18 inch wheels. I’m thinking about going with aftermarket 20x 9 inch wheels. I’m curious how big of a difference comfort and fuel economy will be. My guess is it isn’t that big of a difference, but for those who have experienced both 18 inch and 20 inch wheels on an Atlas please share your thoughts.


fuel economy is worse with 20s.. i have the 20s.. the atlas is a hog on gas.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> fuel economy is worse with 20s.. i have the 20s.. the atlas is a hog on gas.


What would you be getting with the 18s? Give us data.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MansardRoof said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but would 17” Pretoria’s fit the Atlas?


Most likely, although you'd want spacers, BUT where are you seeing *17"* Pretorias?

VW only offered them in 18" & 19"


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Phil37 said:


> My wife and I are planning on purchasing a base fwd Atlas 2.0 Turbo soon. It comes with the 18 inch wheels. I’m thinking about going with aftermarket 20x 9 inch wheels. I’m curious how big of a difference comfort and fuel economy will be. My guess is it isn’t that big of a difference, but for those who have experienced both 18 inch and 20 inch wheels on an Atlas please share your thoughts.


While perhaps not the most discerning of tire snobs, I’d like to think that I am more in-tune to it than the average bear. We bought our SEL with 18” wheels and drove it for about 500-600 miles. It was a firmer, more confident ride than I expected. 

I went through a semi-local dealer and bought a set of the 20” x 8” black Mejorada wheels. Wrapped them locally with 255/50/20 Continental ExtremeContact DWS06. This is by far my favorite all-season tire. Honestly, I didn’t notice a huge difference in ride quality. The Atlas goes where I point it a little more confidently with the DWS06. I haven’t noticed a massive difference in body roll with the 20” vs 18”. 

Gas mileage- no clue. 

I wanted a wheel that was 9-10” wide, but my wife really liked the black VW Mejorada wheels the best. Turns out, with the wheel only being 8” wide, the tire sidewall offers a substantial amount of protection against curbs. 

My 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert123 (Nov 10, 2018)

Decato-S8 said:


> My fiance's 2018 SEL


Those wheels/tires look good! I was looking at the same tires and was wondering if you have any rubbing issues or if you had to add spacers. Thanks!

Edit: Saw it says that it was lifted but I’m installing the Forge 1.5” leveling kit


----------



## stewit (Sep 9, 2018)

*selling factory 20" wheels with tires NEW*

Hello i am trying to sell my tires and wheels that come off my 2018 atlas sel the wheels are 20" and the tire on it have less then 2,000 miles , the tires are in central va 22903 or call 434 981-3781 
ps THANKS STEVE FOR SELLING ME YOUR RIMS !!!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Toyo A/Ts*



Decato-S8 said:


> My fiance's 2018 SEL


How's the road noise on those Toyo A/Ts? My wife HATES road noise!

I went with Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S tires (235/75R17), and they've been great in snow and off-road. However, when I hit 50-60K, I want to go with a taller tire on my 17" rims (maybe 235/80R17). Thanks!








[/url]Alvord_Camp by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

stewit said:


> Hello i am trying to sell my tires and wheels that come off my 2018 atlas sel the wheels are 20" and the tire on it have less then 2,000 miles , the tires are in central va 22903 or call 434 981-3781
> ps THANKS STEVE FOR SELLING ME YOUR RIMS !!!:biggrinsanta:


you are welcome Stew 

you need to post your wheels in the classified section under 5x112

good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpanico (Dec 17, 2003)

neilsak said:


> See thread on mods...



Looks pretty nice! How's the lowered ride quality? Can you please provide a link to that mod thread? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Decato-S8 (Apr 10, 2018)

Robert123 said:


> Those wheels/tires look good! I was looking at the same tires and was wondering if you have any rubbing issues or if you had to add spacers. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Saw it says that it was lifted but I’m installing the Forge 1.5” leveling kit


Sorry for the slow response. This is also the Forge 1.5" kit and for spacers, we ended up doing 10mm with minimal rubbing. Going to do some modifications to liners this weekend.


----------



## barleyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

*Wheels for Atlas SE w/ Tech Question*

Hello Everyone, 

Newbie to aftermarket wheels here. I'm looking for some new 20in wheels for my Atlas. These seem to fit the specs but don't necessary say they will be fit a VW Atlas. Is there any concern in mounting these on an atlas?

https://www.oewheelsllc.com/20-Fits-Audi-Q5-Wheels-Gunmetal-20x8-5-SET

Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

You'll likely need hub centering rings. The VW applications listed will require them, as they run a 57.1mm hub bore diameter, versus many Audi's using 66.67mm


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Wheels for Atlas SE w/ Tech Question*



barleyboy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Newbie to aftermarket wheels here. I'm looking for some new 20in wheels for my Atlas. These seem to fit the specs but don't necessary say they will be fit a VW Atlas. Is there any concern in mounting these on an atlas?
> 
> ...


I’m going to test fit my 2016 SQ5 20” wheels on my wife’s Atlas this weekend. They are 20x8.5” ET33 and the Atlas factory wheels are 18x8” ET34. Ignoring the 1mm difference in offset, the wheels will be 1/4” further in and also 1/4” further out from the factory specs. The other issue is the the center bore on the Q5/SQ5 wheels is 66.6mm vs. 57.1mm for the Atlas wheels so you will need a set of adapters such as these...

https://www.amazon.com/Centric-Rings-Aluminum-Color-Vehicle/dp/B01N39VPXC


----------



## barleyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

bajan01 said:


> I’m going to test fit my 2016 SQ5 20” wheels on my wife’s Atlas this weekend. They are 20x8.5” ET33 and the Atlas factory wheels are 18x8” ET34. Ignoring the 1mm difference in offset, the wheels will be 1/4” further in and also 1/4” further out from the factory specs. The other issue is the the center bore on the Q5/SQ5 wheels is 66.6mm vs. 57.1mm for the Atlas wheels so you will need a set of adapters such as these...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Centric-Rings-Aluminum-Color-Vehicle/dp/B01N39VPXC


Thank you both for the insight to hub rings. I'm thinking these would look nice on my platinum gray Atlas. Bajan01 let me know how the test fit goes. 

Thanks!


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Did you see this site in your searching? They list wheels that fit the Atlas. The specs might help you.

https://www.hartmannwheels.com/vw-wheels


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Is anyone out there running 19's? I have a set of Audi Peeler wheels from another car I want to mount up when we finally pick up the Atlas but wanted to see if 19's still look small. TIA


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

*Official Atlas Wheel and Tire Thread*

Just as the title describes, let's make this a post for everyone to share their wheel and tire combos wether it be for performance setups, luxury/oem+, or offroad setups. Post up pictures with all the details like wheel name/offsets/wheel size/tire size. I am a soon to be new Atlas owner and wish I could see more shots of everyone and their setups. I am personally looking for a clean oem+ look and hate the factory 18's that come on most of the lower trim lines. (Although I will say they look nice as heck on the MQB car platform!) At any rate, happy posting 

Not my vehicle just found some pics on google for clicks.....



















Chinese version of the Atlas called the Teramont, love the wheels


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Goodnight bump


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

SixEVANeight said:


> Just as the title describes, let's make this a post for everyone to share their wheel and tire combos wether it be for performance setups, luxury/oem+, or offroad setups. Post up pictures with all the details like wheel name/offsets/wheel size/tire size. I am a soon to be new Atlas owner and wish I could see more shots of everyone and their setups. I am personally looking for a clean oem+ look and hate the factory 18's that come on most of the lower trim lines. (Although I will say they look nice as heck on the MQB car platform!) At any rate, happy posting


Merged with the existing topic. No need for multiple topics on the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's our Project Mallballer in completed form. Stay tuned for our full release video and posts this Friday! Wheel and tire setup is available here

















-Darryl


----------



## vanvan2m (Feb 27, 2019)

IMG_20190326_162030 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
IMG_20190326_162021 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
IMG_20190326_162042 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
IMG_20190326_162230 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
IMG_20190326_162307 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr

Teramont with 22' wheels (Pirelli Scorpion verde 275/40R22)


----------



## Totemus (Jun 6, 2018)

vanvan2m said:


> IMG_20190326_162030 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> IMG_20190326_162021 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> IMG_20190326_162042 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> IMG_20190326_162230 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> ...


This setup looks awesome for the street!


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

vanvan2m said:


> Teramont with 22' wheels (Pirelli Scorpion verde 275/40R22)


Please share with us the details, what is the width of the 22" wheels and what offset are they and did you use spacers?
Any issue with rubbing on fronts when turning?


----------



## vanvan2m (Feb 27, 2019)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Please share with us the details, what is the width of the 22" wheels and what offset are they and did you use spacers?
> Any issue with rubbing on fronts when turning?


The factory customized 22 inch forging wheels（the appearance is a copy of NICHE M117）:
22 x 9.5j
ET28
5 x 112
CB57.1

All data are designed for Teramont , so no spacers are used and there will be no problem turning.

In fact, I've tested that using 285/40R22 is a limit.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

vanvan2m said:


> In fact, I've tested that using 285/40R22 is a limit.


Where was the limit? Is it in tire being to close to shocks?
Also where did you get the disks and calipers from? They look amazing! Is there improvement in braking?


----------



## vanvan2m (Feb 27, 2019)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Where was the limit? Is it in tire being to close to shocks?
> Also where did you get the disks and calipers from? They look amazing! Is there improvement in braking?


When using 285/40R22, the tire distance from fender liner is less than 10 mm at the maximum turn, so I think 275/40R22 is the most suitable one.

I use six piston calipers : Brembo GT6 and 405mm disks, great improvement in braking effect


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

vanvan2m said:


> IMG_20190326_162030 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> IMG_20190326_162021 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> IMG_20190326_162042 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> IMG_20190326_162230 by Ivan Tsang, 於 Flickr
> ...



Where can I find the gray front air dam surround? I hate that the US just has that bottom plate that color and not carry it all the way around the air dam. Your Atlas is like my dream setup minus probably not as large of wheels. LOL. I am shopping for a black SE and planned to add that gray air dam surround and the chrome lower moldings like that of the SEL Premium trim. I just can't find a part number or anyone who sells the part for the front air dam. I also need to source the gray fog trim surrounds as well.


----------



## vanvan2m (Feb 27, 2019)

SixEVANeight said:


> Where can I find the gray front air dam surround? I hate that the US just has that bottom plate that color and not carry it all the way around the air dam. Your Atlas is like my dream setup minus probably not as large of wheels. LOL. I am shopping for a black SE and planned to add that gray air dam surround and the chrome lower moldings like that of the SEL Premium trim. I just can't find a part number or anyone who sells the part for the front air dam. I also need to source the gray fog trim surrounds as well.


This is the standard Chinese version and can be purchased from taobao, but I'm not sure it will solve the shipping problem

通过我的 MI 8 Explorer Edition 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## cooombs (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi folks,

Recently picked up a 2018 Atlas and want to replace the stock 18s ASAP. I'm new to using wheels with larger bore sizes and using hub rings. Wondering if anyone who has posted pics are running this way and if there are any issues? The re-seller I was dealing with said they do this all the time but was hesitant due to a slew of issues with Golfs... 


Any feedback if using wheels with a larger bore on our car is suitable and wont introduce vibrations/issues?


Thanks!


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

I have a set of Vossen VFS1 22x10.5 ET30 5x112 CB 66.6 (from my Q5) and hub rings to fit the atlas but haven't gotten a chance to test fit. I currently have 265/35/22 which is too small for the atlas. What are your thoughts on 275/40/22 or 285/35 or 40/22. The 275/40 is similar to vanvan2m's setup but he is running a 9.5. Thoughts??


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

To address the comments saying a 22x10.5 wheel will not fit on an Atlas, my current setup is 22x9 et30 with 285-35-22 fronts and 22x10.5 et 23 with 295-35-22 rears, fits perfect and is a huge improvement in the aggressive looks of the vehicle. Really impressed with the ride quality, and prefer the ride quality over the factory 20’s that came on my R-Line


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Is anyone running these sick OEM Teramont wheels on their Atlas? Or have a Teramont and want to show off some pics of these wheels? I cannot find part #'s anywhere to search for these wheels but I am so getting these as soon as I can source them out! They look OE+ and give the Atlas a true luxury SUV feel IMO.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

I honestly like the Teramont as much as the R-Line Atlas! The front bumper carries the skid plate brushed look up over the air dam and it looks more fluid and clean to me and they have the chrome fender vents too which I have seen on eBay that say 4Motion instead of R-Line. Here is a shot of what I mean but also another shot of the wheels I am desperate to get my hands on!


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

Picked up a White SE w/tech last week with the stock 18" Silver wheels. Any of you that have upgraded your wheels have the stock Black 18" or 20" R-Line wheels and are perhaps looking to sell for a reasonable price?


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

audiyos said:


> I have a set of Vossen VFS1 22x10.5 ET30 5x112 CB 66.6 (from my Q5) and hub rings to fit the atlas but haven't gotten a chance to test fit. I currently have 265/35/22 which is too small for the atlas. What are your thoughts on 275/40/22 or 285/35 or 40/22. The 275/40 is similar to vanvan2m's setup but he is running a 9.5. Thoughts??



A 22x10.5 with ET30 will hit the rear shocks, I spaced mine out to a ET23 to clear the shocks and to be flush with fenders. ET25 would probably be the max to clear the shocks


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Need_a_VW said:


> Picked up a White SE w/tech last week with the stock 18" Silver wheels. Any of you that have upgraded your wheels have the stock Black 18" or 20" R-Line wheels and are perhaps looking to sell for a reasonable price?


I am selling my 20” R-Line Trenton wheels, they are the Galvano Grey Metallic


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

Tires mounted, or just rims? Do you have them listed somewhere with pics?


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> I am selling my 20” R-Line Trenton wheels, they are the Galvano Grey Metallic


Tires mounted, or just rims? Do you have them listed somewhere with pics?


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Need_a_VW said:


> MONEY2BURN1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am selling my 20” R-Line Trenton wheels, they are the Galvano Grey Metallic
> ...


Tires and wheels, they have less than 100 miles on them and still in perfect condition. I have not listed them yet, I just swapped them out this past weekend.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> A 22x10.5 with ET30 will hit the rear shocks, I spaced mine out to a ET23 to clear the shocks and to be flush with fenders. ET25 would probably be the max to clear the shocks


How different would be to run 275/50r20 on 8.5 or 9.5 rims?


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> Tires and wheels, they have less than 100 miles on them and still in perfect condition. I have not listed them yet, I just swapped them out this past weekend.


Can you PM me a price.


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Need_a_VW said:


> MONEY2BURN1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tires and wheels, they have less than 100 miles on them and still in perfect condition. I have not listed them yet, I just swapped them out this past weekend.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hadziabdulah said:


> MONEY2BURN1 said:
> 
> 
> > A 22x10.5 with ET30 will hit the rear shocks, I spaced mine out to a ET23 to clear the shocks and to be flush with fenders. ET25 would probably be the max to clear the shocks
> ...


With a lower offset 8.5 would be fine, I am running a 22x9 et30, but the 9.5 would be tricky on the front. Both would work on the rear, of course with the correct offset


----------



## guywithFX (Aug 22, 2007)

What are people doing to compensate for taller tires? I know a few like @PCBHater have mentioned tires like a 235/70/17 (30" overall diameter) or even larger. The stock tire diameter is ~29.6 and most decent tread tires are offered in sizes around 30", 30.5", and 31". Has anyone been able to or attempted to offset the Vehicle Speed via VCDS? I haven't seen anything for Atlas' yet but it looks like the AllTrack has a similar capability to adjust tire sizes.

Just curious if anyone has an Atlas with taller tires and knows anything more. Or anyone running off-road/knobbies on their Atlas and has a good impression of cabin and rolling noise increases. I used to run full Maxxis Mudders on my last truck and would like a step down from that hummmm.


----------



## cooombs (Apr 5, 2019)

MONEY2BURN1 said:


> I am selling my 20” R-Line Trenton wheels, they are the Galvano Grey Metallic


Still selling these?


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

cooombs said:


> MONEY2BURN1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am selling my 20” R-Line Trenton wheels, they are the Galvano Grey Metallic
> ...


Yes, PM sent


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm tired of swapping winter and OEM all season rubber off the stock mejoradas, so i'm on the hunt for some 20" rims for our atlas to mount the stock rims on, leaving my blizzaks on the mejoradas.

Really can't break the bank right now, so i've been looking at the RTX envy's, RTX vertex, Niche Verona's and some other designs like the AVAT AV-3 and the Verde Insignia's. The insignia's are pretty nice, but are only available to me in 20x10 +25....i like the offset, but i think the width would be too much for the stock 255/50's....and i don't think i want to try and source and buy new tires either, so that option may be out right now.

It's also very hard to tell what all these rims will look like once actually mounted up....can anyone provide some opinions??


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

SixEVANeight said:


> Is anyone running these sick OEM Teramont wheels on their Atlas? Or have a Teramont and want to show off some pics of these wheels? I cannot find part #'s anywhere to search for these wheels but I am so getting these as soon as I can source them out! They look OE+ and give the Atlas a true luxury SUV feel IMO.


Anyone out there want to join me on my mission to find part #'s for the Teramont wheels in this picture. I have honestly decided I want no other wheel but these and it is my mission to source these wheels and their part #'s no matter what LOL! But for real, I absolutely love how much more luxurious they make the Atlas look and maintain the OEM look!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Does somebody know if they will fit without rubbing?

https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whe...h=Black+Painted&showRear=no&packageFlow=false

20x8.5 Offset: 30mm

I am asking about the offset, the official offset is 34 with 20x8.

Thanks


----------



## MONEY2BURN1 (Apr 19, 2012)

rocknfreak said:


> Does somebody know if they will fit without rubbing?
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whe...h=Black+Painted&showRear=no&packageFlow=false
> 
> ...


That will fit fine


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Depends*



rocknfreak said:


> Does somebody know if they will fit without rubbing?
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whe...h=Black+Painted&showRear=no&packageFlow=false
> 
> ...


It depends. I didn't catch what size tires you are putting on. If you are doing the stock 255/50R20s, then should be fine. Offset is slightly less positive, which means the wheel is 4 mm wider (further out) than stock. Adding an extra 12 mm in rim width is not significant.

The best website I have found to sort all of this out is: https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/

With a few measurements (using a flashlight and metric ruler), you can get a reasonably good idea of what tires/wheels will fit. Be sure to measure both front and back.


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Decided to take the plunge on these, it was between these or the niche Misano in OEM fitment (20x9, +32). Instead these are Verde insignia V20, 20x10, +25 offset. Using the stock Continentals 255/50/20 on a small stretch.

Clears the front strut with a little room to clear still and is just enough poke without being too crazy. Nice fitment in the rear too.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

aznives3 said:


> Decided to take the plunge on these, it was between these or the niche Misano in OEM fitment (20x9, +32). Instead these are Verde insignia V20, 20x10, +25 offset. Using the stock Continentals 255/50/20 on a small stretch.
> 
> Clears the front strut with a little room to clear still and is just enough poke without being too crazy. Nice fitment in the rear too.


Looks cleeaaannn  :thumbup:


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Decided to take it a bit further and ended up spraying the OEM running boards with truck bed liner









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Bed Liner Product?*



aznives3 said:


> Decided to take it a bit further and ended up spraying the OEM running boards with truck bed liner


What bed liner product did you use? Any tips for application?


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

aznives3 said:


> Decided to take the plunge on these, it was between these or the niche Misano in OEM fitment (20x9, +32). Instead these are Verde insignia V20, 20x10, +25 offset. Using the stock Continentals 255/50/20 on a small stretch.
> 
> Clears the front strut with a little room to clear still and is just enough poke without being too crazy. Nice fitment in the rear too.


Those are sweet rims, and love the bed liner! The 255/50R20s seem too wide for a 10" wide rim. I thought the tire was supposed to be ~1" wider than the rim. Maybe that's for higher profile tires...?


----------



## Whitsel7 (Apr 26, 2019)

Love the look of this setup. Do you know if these are 20 inch or 22 inch?


----------



## ninoslife (May 9, 2019)

*2019 SEL Premium - Stock 21" Wheels*


----------



## ninoslife (May 9, 2019)

ninoslife said:


>


https://dm2306files.storage.live.co...G?psid=1&width=880&height=880&cropMode=center


----------



## ninoslife (May 9, 2019)

*2019 Atlas SEL Premium with Stock 21"*


----------



## Vegasoso (Jul 18, 2017)

18x8.5 Voxx and 265/60R18 Mickey Thompson Brian Deegan 38 with Forge lift kit


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Tire question*



aznives3 said:


> Decided to take the plunge on these, it was between these or the niche Misano in OEM fitment (20x9, +32). Instead these are Verde insignia V20, 20x10, +25 offset. Using the stock Continentals 255/50/20 on a small stretch.
> 
> Clears the front strut with a little room to clear still and is just enough poke without being too crazy. Nice fitment in the rear too.


Do you think Nitto Grapplers 265/50/20 tires would fit on those wheels?


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

streetmuziq said:


> Not my ride, but had to post it. Wish they had better angles. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.acealloywheel.com/gallery_car_wheel.php?gaid=1579#.Ws03By-ZNsM


Beautiful wheels!


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Do you think Nitto Grapplers 265/50/20 tires would fit on those wheels?


I don't see why not... They'll fit the wheels fine, and from my eye test they should still clear everything

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Before...










After...










Factory 18” Prismas, powder coated gloss black and wrapped in Michelin 255/60/R18 PS4SUV tires.


----------



## Dqbeck63 (Jun 19, 2019)

*22" aftermarket wheel fitment*

Hello, 
I've been researching trying to decide on a set of aftermarket wheels and tires for my atlas. I have the stock 18" wheels and just can't seem to get over the fact they look way too small. So looking to get some 22" rims. What's the best size tire to get with 22's that will fit well, without any worries of rub and that rides smooth. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Drag DR-67 20x8.5 with 265/50/20 Nitto 420S tires.

atlas wheels by Tyler DenHartog, on Flickr


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Dqbeck63 said:


> Hello,
> I've been researching trying to decide on a set of aftermarket wheels and tires for my atlas. I have the stock 18" wheels and just can't seem to get over the fact they look way too small. So looking to get some 22" rims. What's the best size tire to get with 22's that will fit well, without any worries of rub and that rides smooth. Thanks in advance.


i was going to go with 22's but got too good of a deal on 20"s. i was going to run 265/40/22.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Has anyone tried 265 or 275/55/18's?

I also have audi rs reps with 8mm more offset so I'm even closer to the struts.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

JBkr said:


> Has anyone tried 265 or 275/55/18's?
> 
> I also have audi rs reps with 8mm more offset so I'm even closer to the struts.


from my set up, +35 offset and 265 tires, i am very close to the rear strut/shock about 1/4" i would guess, maybe less. on some bumps at angle i rub a little on the inner fender liner on the passenger side (it apparently isn't as "deep" as the driver side. so if you are looking at a +42 wheel and 275 i would assume it would rub. all tires are a little different so i would test fit for sure.


----------



## antzz (Jul 19, 2019)

Question on wheels - i moved from GTI to Atlas.
I'm looking out for a set of wheels for winters and thought i found a pretty good deal on a set of Sparco - got to the shop to take a look and the owner said it is likely not going to take the weight of the atlas.

Previously on a smaller car so i never really thought about it..but seems to make sense.

The sparco was rated for 850kg - would any experts here can tell if this that good enough for the atlas? not sure if the owner was just trying to upsell to something obviously better.
fitment wise i can only tell this is et+1 from the stock 18"s.

this is the wheel i was looking at - in 18"s black.
https://www.ozracing.com/alloy-wheels/sparco/rtt


----------



## Trbmk4 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dqbeck63 said:


> Hello,
> I've been researching trying to decide on a set of aftermarket wheels and tires for my atlas. I have the stock 18" wheels and just can't seem to get over the fact they look way too small. So looking to get some 22" rims. What's the best size tire to get with 22's that will fit well, without any worries of rub and that rides smooth. Thanks in advance.


Im running 265/40/22 you could also run 285/35/22 either one works without rubbing


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Replaced the Miros with Revolve AVPD 0119's in 18x9.5, et22. These were 5x114.3 but they drilled them to 5x112 for me. They do offer them in 5x112 without a redrill, but with an et of 40. I love the stance with the lower offset though. Tires are the same 265/65/18 Goodyear Wranglers as above.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Love those wheels!*



SykoraA4 said:


> Replaced the Miros with Revolve AVPD 0119's in 18x9.5, et22. These were 5x114.3 but they drilled them to 5x112 for me. They do offer them in 5x112 without a redrill, but with an et of 40. I love the stance with the lower offset though. Tires are the same 265/65/18 Goodyear Wranglers as above.


Those look awesome and ready for action! That's a beefy tire too! ~31.5" diameter tire or so, right?
Couple of questions: 
1. Are those the bronze ones? 
2. Did the tire/wheel shop install hubcentric rings? (73.1/57.1) 

Keep your off-road pics coming!


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

PCBHater said:


> Those look awesome and ready for action! That's a beefy tire too! ~31.5" diameter tire or so, right?
> Couple of questions:
> 1. Are those the bronze ones?
> 2. Did the tire/wheel shop install hubcentric rings? (73.1/57.1)
> ...


Thanks! Yep, it's roughly 32"ish 

and yes, these are the Rustic Bronze color. I was between the bronze and Seal Grey. I'm glad I went with the bronze - they are dark enough that they don't stand out, but offer enough contrast that they actually show up in photos too. And yes, those are the hubcentric rings we are running. We included them when we dropped everything off, and the install was smooth sailing.


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

22x9 Shift Formula wheels in gloss black. 285/35/22 tires with no rubbing and no recalibration needed. It rides WAY better than I expected, meaning not harsh or firm. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

SunDevilDrake said:


> 22x9 Shift Formula wheels in gloss black. 285/35/22 tires with no rubbing and no recalibration needed. It rides WAY better than I expected, meaning not harsh or firm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the offset on your wheels?


----------



## blade004 (Jul 24, 2019)

Optional 21” wheels, available on ‘19 SEL premium. Have not seen many around 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Hadziabdulah said:


> What is the offset on your wheels?


32mm offset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

SunDevilDrake said:


> 32mm offset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting! Would you be able to take pictures and show us how close are you to shocks on front and rear wheel?


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Interesting! Would you be able to take pictures and show us how close are you to shocks on front and rear wheel?


Sure thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

aubstjohn said:


> Dealer let us swap the black 20’s for grey R-Lines on our SEL Premium. I think they look much better than the Premium rims. And takes the eyes off the plastic around the bottom of a “Premium” trim vehicle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great choice. If I ended up with Red or Blue I would've 100% opted for the R-line wheels. Of all the stock wheels they look the best. The grey, black and white look fine with the black premium wheels, but nothing looks good with the stock silver premium wheels.


----------



## gsw1 (Jun 13, 2003)

Why did you get 35 series tires? I thought 40s would fit on a 22" rim. At least on a Tire Rack build...


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

gsw1 said:


> Why did you get 35 series tires? I thought 40s would fit on a 22" rim. At least on a Tire Rack build...


Because someone else here ran 35 series for their 22s and when I did the tire size comparison 280/35/22 series was the closest match to the 245/60/18. The MPH for 35 series is nearly identical and the ride is much better than I anticipated. 40 series were a larger sidewall and 2 MPH off.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Interesting! Would you be able to take pictures and show us how close are you to shocks on front and rear wheel?


Front









Rear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsw1 (Jun 13, 2003)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Because someone else here ran 35 series for their 22s and when I did the tire size comparison 280/35/22 series was the closest match to the 245/60/18. The MPH for 35 series is nearly identical and the ride is much better than I anticipated. 40 series were a larger sidewall and 2 MPH off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

gsw1 said:


> I see. Thanks for the response!


The reason its like this is because the second number, 35 in this case, is a ratio of sidewall to width. Width x .35 = sidewall height. Had he gone stock width on the tire a 40 probably would have made more sense.


----------



## menyphazes (Jan 5, 2011)

blade004 said:


> Optional 21” wheels, available on ‘19 SEL premium. Have not seen many around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just saw these this past weekend on a SEL... I am already looking for a deal on a set  but you are correct, not many around that I have seen


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

I would like to ask if its legal to change the wheels with the proper tire dimension in the US? As Ive seen that there is only one rim dimension on the sticker from the factory instead of 3-4 in Europe. What about warranty if you lets say change from factory 18" to factory 20"?

anyway nice wheels on your guys 

thanks


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

kazimir80 said:


> I would like to ask if its legal to change the wheels with the proper tire dimension in the US? As Ive seen that there is only one rim dimension on the sticker from the factory instead of 3-4 in Europe. What about warranty if you lets say change from factory 18" to factory 20"?
> 
> anyway nice wheels on your guys
> 
> thanks


There isn't anything illegal upsizing wheel size. Maybe dinner states with annual inspections but unless it's super stretched out excessively poking out


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

The tire guy misjudged the sidewall size, I told him to go bigger, oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

m-dub2.0 said:


> The tire guy misjudged the sidewall size, I told him to go bigger, oh well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the offset because the fronts seem to poke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

Funny story. My dumbass thought it would be a good idea to buy rooms without seeing whether or not they fit on the car because they were on an Audi, and you know, why not assume vehicles that are completely different will fit the same. rims?! There is a decent amount of poke because I had to put 20 mm spacers on an 11” wheel! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

m-dub2.0 said:


> Funny story. My dumbass thought it would be a good idea to buy rooms without seeing whether or not they fit on the car because they were on an Audi, and you know, why not assume vehicles that are completely different will fit the same. rims?! There is a decent amount of poke because I had to put 20 mm spacers on an 11” wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my 11" wide?! I think you've got the widest fitment so far. No rubbing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

foofighter28 said:


> Oh my 11" wide?! I think you've got the widest fitment so far. No rubbing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None, but I had to run 20mm spacers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

m-dub2.0 said:


> None, but I had to run 20mm spacers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what are you going to do? Keep running them?


----------



## vwatlas19 (Sep 11, 2019)

Trying to decide on what tires to go with my new wheels. 20x9 +20 wheels all around. 

My atlas came with the 18s - trying to decide to go with a 255/50 or a 245/50 any help is appreciated!


----------



## vwatlas19 (Sep 11, 2019)

m-dub2.0 said:


> Funny story. My dumbass thought it would be a good idea to buy rooms without seeing whether or not they fit on the car because they were on an Audi, and you know, why not assume vehicles that are completely different will fit the same. rims?! There is a decent amount of poke because I had to put 20 mm spacers on an 11” wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size tire are you running? Thanks!


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

vwatlas19 said:


> Trying to decide on what tires to go with my new wheels. 20x9 +20 wheels all around.
> 
> My atlas came with the 18s - trying to decide to go with a 255/50 or a 245/50 any help is appreciated!


Use this calculator, put in your original tire size and the new size, then do it again with the other new size. See which one is a closer match with less variation. 

https://tiresize.com/calculator/

I was able to get nearly identical ratios when upgrading to 22s. Of course this is also what tire shops are for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

vwatlas19 said:


> what size tire are you running? Thanks!


275/40/20


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

m-dub2.0 said:


> 275/40/20


with a 60 series sidewall, you'd fill those wheel wells really nicely. Not quite enough tired on there just as it sits.


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

SykoraA4 said:


> with a 60 series sidewall, you'd fill those wheel wells really nicely. Not quite enough tired on there just as it sits.


 Agreed, I was going to go 45 or 50 series next go around, I think 60 might look beefy. I'd have to see 20" with 60 series sw on the car to determine. 45 is definitely too small.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

m-dub2.0 said:


> Agreed, I was going to go 45 or 50 series next go around, I think 60 might look beefy. I'd have to see 20" with 60 series sw on the car to determine. 45 is definitely too small.


go check out the carguments youtube account they test drove a dealer prepped Atlas running 275/55/20 with AT's on and it doesn't look half bad


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

foofighter28 said:


> go check out the carguments youtube account they test drove a dealer prepped Atlas running 275/55/20 with AT's on and it doesn't look half bad


Awesome, will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwatlas19 (Sep 11, 2019)

m-dub2.0 said:


> Agreed, I was going to go 45 or 50 series next go around, I think 60 might look beefy. I'd have to see 20" with 60 series sw on the car to determine. 45 is definitely too small.


In your opinion - should I just do the 255/50 or the 245/50? My wheels are only 20x9 +20 - let me know what you think I appreciate it!


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

menyphazes said:


> I just saw these this past weekend on a SEL... I am already looking for a deal on a set  but you are correct, not many around that I have seen


I also opted for these wheels on my '19 SEL-P. Not many around at all, and I think it completely transforms the look of the Atlas. The wheels are gorgeous - they look huge, even on the giant Atlas, and the "mirrored" finish (or whatever you wanna call it) is shiny AF. I think they look awesome.


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

*OEM+ Wheel pics?*

Almost all of my vehicles have been OEM+ 

That being said, I would love to see pics of Atlas's with OEM wheels that did not come on an Atlas. Mainly looking to see VW/Audi wheels, but Merceds/Porsche wouldn't be bad either 

I have an R-Line, and was looking to get the 21" SEL-P wheels, but they aren't easy to find right now. So would like to see what others may be using to get some ideas.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

We have the OEM 21" optional wheels on our White SEL-P. I'll snap some pics and post them.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Vegasoso said:


> 18x8.5 Voxx and 265/60R18 Mickey Thompson Brian Deegan 38 with Forge lift kit


what's the offset on your wheels?


----------



## Vegasoso (Jul 18, 2017)

foofighter28 said:


> Vegasoso said:
> 
> 
> > 18x8.5 Voxx and 265/60R18 Mickey Thompson Brian Deegan 38 with Forge lift kit
> ...


40


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Vegasoso said:


> 40


Man offset it's all over the board. Here I'm thinking 18x8.5 with a 35ET would be fine, but seeing that you're running 40 send to be ok as well


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> Vegasoso said:
> 
> 
> > 40
> ...



I have 18" audi reps at 42 and they tuck in a bit, as well as little strut clearance.

Try to get lower, I'll be putting some 20ish mm spacers in, and will need to if the tires get any wider then stock.


----------



## Roudy19 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have the Factory 21” wheels w/@ 7,900 miles after a May 2019 purchase. I’m looking to change them out if Interested.


----------



## chucka (Feb 28, 2002)

Roudy19 said:


> I have the Factory 21” wheels w/@ 7,900 miles after a May 2019 purchase. I’m looking to change them out if Interested.


where you are located?


----------



## capptain (May 1, 2018)

On the dealer lot in Bend, OR. Black Rhino Chase wheels.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

capptain said:


> On the dealer lot in Bend, OR. Black Rhino Chase wheels.


https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/762893575/overview/


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

vwatlas19 said:


> In your opinion - should I just do the 255/50 or the 245/50? My wheels are only 20x9 +20 - let me know what you think I appreciate it!


Sorry just saw this. It depends on the look you’re going for. I’d do 245/50, mine are 20x11 and there’s just a little stretch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bales9er (Oct 15, 2019)

Stock R-Line 20" wheels dipped in gloss black AutoFlex, came out great real happy








[/url]IMG_20191103_123204_985 by Z O, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]20191103_121527 by Z O, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]20191103_123457 by Z O, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## m-dub2.0 (Feb 14, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TooFatToFish (Nov 12, 2019)

*Newbie with Question*

Hi All, 

Love the photos of all the rides!

I've ordered the Forge Lift and was thinking of installing a set of 275/65/17 BFG T/A K02 tires, paired with Fast HD Thunder Rims 17" x 8" 40mm offset.

My question is has anyone mounted a similar config of rim size and tires? I'm adding 1.1" in diameter and 0.8" in width, should I be good to go?

Thanks in advance!
Craig


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

TooFatToFish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Love the photos of all the rides!
> 
> ...


You might need a spacer, it will be close. I put the stock 245's on Audi wheels at 42mm, and I wouldn't want to go much tighter. I got 20mm spacers for when the summer rims go back on, not because I needed them, but it get them flush in the front and close in the back.


----------



## TooFatToFish (Nov 12, 2019)

JBkr said:


> You might need a spacer, it will be close. I put the stock 245's on Audi wheels at 42mm, and I wouldn't want to go much tighter. I got 20mm spacers for when the summer rims go back on, not because I needed them, but it get them flush in the front and close in the back.


Thanks, I guess I'd be better off with 35mm offset if I don't want to use spacers then?


----------



## Roudy19 (Jul 28, 2019)

Chicago area. I was told I need to move this thread to the wheel classified forum.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

does anyone have tire specs on the thule concept at SEMA ? All I can find is the rim is a Vossen CV10 20 inch wheel but no other spec. I like the stock black 20 inch wheels. So I’m trying to find a tire similar to that. But I think 265/50r20 is still a smaller side wall that this picture. I’m used to stretching tires not over sizing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Those tire specs are 275/55/r20. I had a chance to check it out in person at Overland Expo East a few months back and made sure I took a photo of the tire specs.


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

SykoraA4 said:


> Those tire specs are 275/55/r20. I had a chance to check it out in person at Overland Expo East a few months back and made sure I took a photo of the tire specs.


You the man. Happen to know how wide the rim was? I’m guessing 20x9


I don’t think width would matter to much. I think I can still mount that size tire on my stock rim. Wouldn’t be that far off. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighSierra (Apr 3, 2018)

*Atlas Basecamp*

Not my vehicle but I saw this at the Texas State Fair.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TooFatToFish said:


> Thanks, I guess I'd be better off with 35mm offset if I don't want to use spacers then?


I have 35et 18x8 and feel it's too conservative. This thing can take 25et easy


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

foofighter28 said:


> I have 35et 18x8 and feel it's too conservative. This thing can take 25et easy


Have aftermarket rims in 18x8 with 35ET, which is 1mm more than the factory 34ET. I also run 15/17mm F/R spacers, which puts me at 20F/18R ETs. And there's still some more room with factory 245 width tires. Once I go 265/65R18, they should fill out nicely.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

knedrgr said:


> Have aftermarket rims in 18x8 with 35ET, which is 1mm more than the factory 34ET. I also run 15/17mm F/R spacers, which puts me at 20F/18R ETs. And there's still some more room with factory 245 width tires. Once I go 265/65R18, they should fill out nicely.


Dang this thing has some serious ability to handle some crazy offset


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

I've found a craigslist wheel/tire combo for a good price.

The size is 275/45 R21 which came off a mercedes GLE coup but has the VW 112x5 bolt pattern. I have no problem running some wheel spacers if needed for the offset, but looking at a tire comparison these are a bit larger than stock.

Do any of you aftermarket wheels folks know if this size would be a problem?


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Forge leveling kit

BFT fit block

Pirelli 275/45r22

deAutoLED KIT

20% FRNT WINDOW TINT

Wanted 22s w/ some kinda tire. Rubs VERY slightly if I turn the steering wheel as far as it can go. Need spacers.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MKom (Nov 29, 2019)

*R20 9j et32 285/45*

Hi! 
Does anybody know, will the wheels fit in the size R20 9J ET32 285/45 without rubbing? 
I could not find information on such a combination in this thread.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

*18" or 20"*

So, the thread say "different wheels" yet everyone has same wheels all around. I actually have different wheels. Momentarily anyway.










I installed the BFT fit blocks and while the wheel was off I decided to try on the 18" wheel I had on my Alltrack. The 18" looks really small. Yeah, it has low pro tire but, still. I want to make an overlander rig and am trying to decided between 18" and 20". Not these specific wheels, though. I will want to get a 9.5" or 10" width. Even though the 18" looks small I see a lot of overlanders going with 265/65R18. The Basecamp concept vehicles have even smaller wheels with a 265/70R17.

Anyway, I thought this was kind of funny at the moment. More to follow.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd go with some 18's.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Off Topic a bit, but what are those mud guards? They dont look OEM but sit very flush. Do you have a link? Thank you




California-Kid said:


> So, the thread say "different wheels" yet everyone has same wheels all around. I actually have different wheels. Momentarily anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

mdtony said:


> Off Topic a bit, but what are those mud guards? They dont look OEM but sit very flush. Do you have a link? Thank you


They're from Amazon. There are a few different vendors but this is the one that's on the car.

https://www.amazon.com/MOERTIFEI-Mu..._73?keywords=MOERTIFEI&qid=1578355521&sr=8-73


----------



## MKom (Nov 29, 2019)

*From Russia With Love 285/45/20 9J 33ET*


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello....new here. Ordered set of TSW Aileron rims for the atlas...wrapping in 275/35/21 Vredestein Ultrac Vorti XL. Question regarding lug bolts. First, can anyone recommend bolt length for these AM rims. Second, do you know if gunmetal/ grey lug bolts exist anywhere out there? Kind regards.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I think OEM bolts should work as long as your new wheels accept bolt seat type ( Conical etc)

If you use the stick bolts you can use the stick bolt caps which I think look nice


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

17" x 8.5" Black Rhino Chase - Gunmetal
235/70 r17 Cooper Discover AT3 4S

IMG_2654
IMG_2657


----------



## Mulletchild2 (Mar 26, 2019)

jprime84 said:


> 17" x 8.5" Black Rhino Chase - Gunmetal
> 235/70 r17 Cooper Discover AT3 4S
> 
> IMG_2654
> IMG_2657


Looks good... What's the offset?


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

Mulletchild2 said:


> Looks good... What's the offset?


17x8 offset 10 - The part number with Black Rhino is 1780CHS105112G66


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

jprime84 said:


> IMG_2657


This looks really good! How do you like things with a narrower tire? I bet your gas milage likes it a bit more than something thicker.


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

SykoraA4 said:


> This looks really good! How do you like things with a narrower tire? I bet your gas milage likes it a bit more than something thicker.


No long distance trips or anything, but honestly the mileage seems comparable to the khumo street tires that were on before. If have the radio OFF then there is perhaps the slightest more road white noise with these Coopers, but honestly I can't tell much of a difference in day to day driving. Loving them so far. It was very rainy today, and there wasnt the slightest issue for traction or hydroplaning.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

winter wheelset, blizzak 245 55 19 which I think is exactly the same as stock, rims were $100 each on ebay


----------



## NAMSTERVW (Jan 19, 2020)

jprime84 said:


> 17" x 8.5" Black Rhino Chase - Gunmetal
> 235/70 r17 Cooper Discover AT3 4S
> 
> IMG_2654
> IMG_2657


Really solid set up! I’m new too the site and just our first Atlas.
We have some harsh weather in NY so this would be a great combo. Did you add a lift kit or is this stock? Thanks


----------



## denaps (Dec 4, 2019)

Also just mounted some Cooper AT3s on 17" MSW Type 55 Dark Gray Matte. Looks pretty good (IMO) and the bump/noise transmission is so much better. The ride is a lot quieter in the cabin and more enjoyable and I really can't say the road noise from the tires is any worse than the stocks.

I tried to move the center caps but the OEM VW caps kinda just spun around in there like the smaller inner diameter was just 1-2mm too small. Not sure - does anyone know if the stock VW caps should fit that wheel? Hoping maybe I just didn't push hard enough or something, but it really felt like it wasn't happening.


----------



## TooFatToFish (Nov 12, 2019)

Fast FC04 18" with 30et and Toyo Open Country AT2's 265/60/18 are a no go, even with the Forge levelling kit. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/mad.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mad" class="inlineimg" />

Rubs the rear shock boots - in having them changed today.


----------



## NW Avant (Feb 26, 2002)

20's almost seem small on the Atlas. Maybe with a little bit lowered stance?


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

NAMSTERVW said:


> Really solid set up! I’m new too the site and just our first Atlas.
> We have some harsh weather in NY so this would be a great combo. Did you add a lift kit or is this stock? Thanks


Totally stock!


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

islndfvr09 said:


> First, can anyone recommend bolt length for these AM rims. Second, do you know if gunmetal/ grey lug bolts exist anywhere out there? Kind regards.


ecs tuning carries blackish bolts.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm king of curious how people feel about A/T tires for winter tires. I have them on my Tahoe which is nice when it snows over 2 feet. That happens about once every two years here in colorado. For 99% of winter driving I find dedicated snow tires ( I have blizzaks on my Atlas) to be much more effective.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

FAIL! Keep scrolling to see why.

Motegi Racing MR135, 18x9.5, ET 35









Toyo Open Country A/T II 285/60/R18 (right) compared to OEM 255/50/R20 (left)









Mounted with 20mm spacers (F/R)









Profile view (Forge Motorsport Leveling kit installed)









3/4 view









Houston, We've had a problem! Tire is rubbing! (only when I turn)

















My attempt at rectifying the problem. Installed BFT fit blocks and it still rubs. Cut the fender liner and it still rubs.

















I returned the wheels and tires. Put the OEM wheels back on. Ordered narrower wheels and tires. Hopefully things will work out better next time. I temporarily patched the fender with Flex Tape. I'll fix it better later with some kind of mesh or a screen and seal it with Flex Seal.

So, the bottom line is that 18x9.5 wheels and 285 width tires are too wide. I saw a post where someone installed a 285/35/R22 tires with no issues. I wonder how he did it... The diameter of the tire is similar to 265/65/R18 that a lot of people are using so I figured it would work. Not! I had to use the spacers to clear the struts, that pushed everything outward. So the outer edge of the tire makes a wider arc when I'm turning and rubs on the fender liner.

Anyway, until next time.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bummer, because that looked really good.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

California-Kid said:


> FAIL! Keep scrolling to see why.
> 
> Motegi Racing MR135, 18x9.5, ET 35
> 
> ...


Looks like that almost extra inch of tire width got you.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> Looks like that almost extra inch of tire width got you.


Yup, sure did. Remember that old Pontiac commercial that said wider is better? Well, not always, huh?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

275/35/21 Vredenstien's on TSW Aileron gunmetal rims. Struggling with the look of these tires, wheel well just looks empty. Ordered set of 275/45/21 today, should fill it up a bit. 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49563178226/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

California-Kid said:


> Yup, sure did. Remember that old Pontiac commercial that said wider is better? Well, not always, huh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Only a matter of time and somebody will make a fender trim delete combo with aluminum higher clearance inner liner!
Oh wait I’m in VW Atlas forum not over in wrangler land


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Meanwhile in Wrangler Land...


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

I almost barfed


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

If I ever show back up in the Atlas forum please slap me silly. These are NOT VWs


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

islndfvr09 said:


> 275/35/21 Vredenstien's on TSW Aileron gunmetal rims. Struggling with the look of these tires, wheel well just looks empty. Ordered set of 275/45/21 today, should fill it up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49563178226/in/dateposted-public/


275/45 will help, but better yet would be 265/50. What is the offset and width of those wheels?


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

LOL @ folks throwing huge mudders and lift kits on the atlas...

on the tiguan fb page those folks are trying to turn their vehicles into wranglers and posting pics of "off roading" in grass fields and dirt roads lol........


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sugar Bear said:


> LOL @ folks throwing huge mudders and lift kits on the atlas...
> 
> on the tiguan fb page those folks are trying to turn their vehicles into wranglers and posting pics of "off roading" in grass fields and dirt roads lol........


ATs are not "huge mudders" and "off roading" doesn't mean "rock crawling". Some users here are actually overlanding their vehicles so its useful. Much like in the land of Wranglers I am sure a lot here are doing it just for the looks but who cares?


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

SykoraA4 said:


> 275/45 will help, but better yet would be 265/50. What is the offset and width of those wheels?


21x9.....offset 37


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vbrad26 said:


> Bummer, because that looked really good.


Had the same thoughts. How bad was the rubbing? LOL just let it rub...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sugar Bear said:


> LOL @ folks throwing huge mudders and lift kits on the atlas...
> 
> on the tiguan fb page those folks are trying to turn their vehicles into wranglers and posting pics of "off roading" in grass fields and dirt roads lol........


X2. Give me a break with the "overlanding" fad. Get a used GX if that's your goal, not a family cuv.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

ice4life said:


> X2. Give me a break with the "overlanding" fad. Get a used GX if that's your goal, not a family cuv.


Agreed. Getting into the woods every once and a while is for chumps. 


























what a joke, the road's clearly paved here: 









guess I should have stayed home and complained about something on the internet.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

islndfvr09 said:


> 21x9.....offset 37


Back on topic, 

at 275/45/21, 9" et 37 you may find: 1, proportionally you don't quite have enough tire, and 2, you rub on the inside rear fender liners. You might need a 10mm spacer back there.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

SykoraA4 said:


> Agreed. Getting into the woods every once and a while is for chumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Had the same thoughts. How bad was the rubbing? LOL just let it rub...


Yeah, I know. Let it rub, or keep cutting some more, either way... 99.99% of time I'm driving straight and it's no problem. I swapped the tires to 265/65R18 and it still rubs at maximum turns. So yeah, I shoulda/coulda/woulda kept the wider tires. I 've seen some YouTube videos where people have used heat guns to reshape/mold the liner. I shoulda/choulda/woulda tried that too.


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

*Hubcentric Rings*

Need help finding proper ring size for an aftermarket rim with a hub bore of 66.56. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

57.1 to 66.56


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

SykoraA4 said:


> 57.1 to 66.56


Yes.


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

SykoraA4 said:


> islndfvr09 said:
> 
> 
> > 21x9.....offset 37
> ...


Installed the 275/45/21's over the weekend. I'm happy with the size... no rubbing had been observed. I do need a hubcentric rings to fill the void. The new rim hub bore is 66.56. Any help on what size ring I'd need.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=57.1+to+66.56+hub+rings


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

I got mine from Amazon - The plastic ones seem to work a little better than the aluminum ones, they have less of an internal lip so they are a little snugger when they center up on the stock hub.


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

Big help.... thanks all.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just go with plastic.
The metal aren't really any better and can seize to your hub if you don't go out of your way to make that happen.


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## romainjr (Feb 17, 2020)

Agree. can't wait to see what people do


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Let's fix this for you



islndfvr09 said:


>


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Those look like Tesla wheels....


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tim K said:


> Those look like Tesla wheels....


No, they look like factory CC "Interlagos" wheels _(if they're not reps of those)_ which were out before the Teslas


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

snobrdrdan said:


> No, they look like factory CC "Interlagos" wheels _(if they're not reps of those)_ which were out before the Teslas



















I always like the Interlagos. I think they only go up to 19s.


----------



## shafdeezy (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Might be one of the first Atlas with the new Fifteen52 Traverse MX production wheels (model off the Basecamp concept).

Size 17x8 ET20. Running on Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265/70R17. Minor rubbing on front fender liners when turning and braking. Will be chopping down those liner blocks.


----------



## curt1jone (Mar 18, 2020)

New to the forum. I saw this post and wanted to respond. I was able to fit 22x10.5 wheels on front and rear. Front tires are 275/40r22 and rears are 305/35r22. Looks good, rides nice, no rubbing


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*please post pics*



curt1jone said:


> New to the forum. I saw this post and wanted to respond. I was able to fit 22x10.5 wheels on front and rear. Front tires are 275/40r22 and rears are 305/35r22. Looks good, rides nice, no rubbing



Please post pics:laugh:


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

New member, long time lurker, finally got around to installing some new wheels on the wife's Atlas. Much better fitment and zero rubbing. 285/40/22 on 22" x 9" +32 all around.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

wwap916 said:


> New member, long time lurker, finally got around to installing some new wheels on the wife's Atlas. Much better fitment and zero rubbing. 285/40/22 on 22" x 9" +32 all around.


That looks perfect. Thanks for sharing details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

wwap916 said:


> New member, long time lurker, finally got around to installing some new wheels on the wife's Atlas. Much better fitment and zero rubbing. 285/40/22 on 22" x 9" +32 all around.


Those look great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

I think you're right, 21's are popular on Tesla's. Found that there isn't a lot of 21" tire choices out there. 



Tim K said:


> Those look like Tesla wheels....


----------



## rinkymehra (Mar 27, 2020)

My ideal choice as well, titanium beige metallic. I'm sure this would have sold a lot more than yellow..


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

rinkymehra said:


> My ideal choice as well, titanium beige metallic. I'm sure this would have sold a lot more than yellow..


The kurkuma yellow was a really cool color, but people are extremely conservative with their car color choices in the USA. If you do a poll in any parking lot I bet at least 90% are black, white grey or silver.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wish I had kept my stock q5 wheels as my TSW Bathurst would be a perfect fit











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrizzzle (Mar 29, 2020)

Just had these installed a few days ago. Forge Motorsport lift with 18" black rhino chase wheels and 265/60/18 Toyo open country...have tiny bit of rub on turning angle on front both sides so ordered the bft block. Hopefully will clear after that. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Sbn5VP9C3g1Wb9AAA


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

amrizzzle said:


> Just had these installed a few days ago. Forge Motorsport lift with 18" black rhino chase wheels and 265/60/18 Toyo open country...have tiny bit of rub on turning angle on front both sides so ordered the bft block. Hopefully will clear after that.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Sbn5VP9C3g1Wb9AAA


Nicely done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

21" Audi or Hartmann replica on 265/45/21









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Local dealership has a Thule/Sparco A/T package for a mere $4000 (and you don't get to keep the stock wheels & tires)

IMG_20200424_092811563 by thisistan, on Flickr


----------



## islndfvr09 (Jan 9, 2020)

emdy said:


> I've found a craigslist wheel/tire combo for a good price.
> 
> The size is 275/45 R21 which came off a mercedes GLE coup but has the VW 112x5 bolt pattern. I have no problem running some wheel spacers if needed for the offset, but looking at a tire comparison these are a bit larger than stock.
> 
> Do any of you aftermarket wheels folks know if this size would be a problem?



Late to the party....sorry if already answered. I run the same size and no rubbing, could probably go up to 285 for your fronts. 








[/url]275/45 w/ 21" TSW Aileron Gunmetal rims with black gloss calipers. by Brent Toms, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

2020 Crossport SEL with Graphite Trenton wheels.


----------



## VRCX75 (May 4, 2020)

I have BFG KO2 275/55/R20 115S D1 31.9d 10.8w tires on BR Mozambique 20x8.5 5-127.00 30 SLGLMM wheels.

Any chance I can make these fit on an Atlas?


----------



## VWMtl (May 29, 2020)

22x9 ET32
265/40R22
15mm rear spacers


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VWMtl said:


> 22x9 ET32
> 265/40R22
> 15mm rear spacers


looks nice! any rubbing when turning or full load? spacers needed to clear or you did it just for visual satisfaction? Post a picture from the rear point of view to see the "poke out"


----------



## VWMtl (May 29, 2020)

No rubbing
the rear spacers are just for visual satisfaction


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

VWMtl said:


> No rubbing
> the rear spacers are just for visual satisfaction


Very nice! Thinking of upgrading so looking at all the possible options in this thread. But it is my wife's Atlas so I have to take into consideration her liking hehe. How is the ride so far? Do you "feel" the road more? Or should I say bumps . That's probably one that's too on the list I cant mess with since wifey will let me have it 

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddyBaja1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hopefully I can convince the wife to replace the factory wheels on her Atlas soon.


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

estbn.h said:


> 21" Audi or Hartmann replica on 265/45/21
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where did you order these from? They look awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2020)

*24 inch rims*

Hi , I’m new to the forum, I have a 2018 vw atlas highline. I was hoping to get some info and help, I am looking to replace my existing factory wheels with new aftermarket. I want to put 24”x 10 rims all the way around.......has anyone tried to do this? Also Need help with proper offset for this set up. I don’t want to put any spacers or anything like that. I don’t mind a little poke on the wheel, I just don’t want to run anything that will add extra stress or damage to the truck in any way. I’m not quite sold on 22inch I feel like they look small for the vehicle. Any information will help me, thanks ahead of time


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

Good job on all of the tire/wheel combos! They look great. I finally had a chance to swap mine. 


















Wheels: Black Rhino Arches
Tires: Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo 3 245/65-R17


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)

It's dirty. Country Problems.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

VWMtl said:


> 22x9 ET32
> 265/40R22
> 15mm rear spacers


What wheels are these? Your setup looks fantastic!


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

22 x 10.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks great, what offset are they?


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great, what offset are they?


+30


----------



## Volksborn (Jul 6, 2020)

I just purchased a SE TECH model, that comes with 18 inch rims by default. I plan to upgrade to 20inch. Can someone recommend safe offset, and width that would not require any modifications?


----------



## Volksborn (Jul 6, 2020)

Or rather, what's the min/max offset and rim width? I've looked through this thread a bunch, and can't make it out as there seems to be conflicting reports. Maybe people are using spacers, and lifts?


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*Is this set up lowered at all??*

Did you lower this at all? I am getting 22x9" Asanti ABL-13's and lowering 1.5". I wanted to use 285x40x22 but now I am worried I will rub with that. Originally I was going to get 285x35x22 tires but I was worried that tire profile would be too skinny even with the slight lowering kit . . . .




vanvan2m said:


> When using 285/40R22, the tire distance from fender liner is less than 10 mm at the maximum turn, so I think 275/40R22 is the most suitable one.
> 
> I use six piston calipers : Brembo GT6 and 405mm disks, great improvement in braking effect


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Is that lowered? if so what springs did you use?


----------



## Ron_Maas (Apr 3, 2012)

Can someone confirm if these will fit? I know diameter wise they will as our Atlas has the factory 20's on it now. Is the bolt pattern, hub size, and offset ok?

Giovanna Haleb 20x9 +35 offset 5x112 bolt pattern 66.56 hub


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

Ron_Maas said:


> Can someone confirm if these will fit? I know diameter wise they will as our Atlas has the factory 20's on it now. Is the bolt pattern, hub size, and offset ok?
> 
> Giovanna Haleb 20x9 +35 offset 5x112 bolt pattern 66.56 hub


Size, offset and bolt pattern are good. You will need a set of 66.56 to 57.1 hub centric rings. Typically $10-20 a set on amazon or ebay.


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*Pic (hopefully)*

Trying one more time:








[/url]whelsfront by Kendra Rosenthal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*22's + 1.5 inch lower:*

Two more pics:








[/url]wheelsside by Kendra Rosenthal, on Flickr[/IMG]

wheelsback by Kendra Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Who all out there is rocking the Braselton wheels in 21's? I love them as my favorite OEM wheel on the Atlas. Wish I could find a set at a decent price but it seems as they are still to new of a wheel. My wife wants to upgrade from her 18 Prisma wheels and even though I have found Mejorada wheels for dirt cheap but she hates them LOL.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

SixEVANeight said:


> Who all out there is rocking the Braselton wheels in 21's? I love them as my favorite OEM wheel on the Atlas. Wish I could find a set at a decent price but it seems as they are still to new of a wheel. My wife wants to upgrade from her 18 Prisma wheels and even though I have found Mejorada wheels for dirt cheap but she hates them LOL.


Present and accounted for!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

WOW! those look great! Reminds me of BMW Alpina wheels!

Well Done!


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Jayhawk49er said:


> WOW! those look great! Reminds me of BMW Alpina wheels!
> 
> Well Done!


So funny you should say that. My wife and I saw an M-Sport X5 with wheels that look like the Braseltons just yesterday and that style just really suits the Atlas. Anyone else running these guys on their Ute?


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Jayhawk49er said:


> WOW! those look great! Reminds me of BMW Alpina wheels!
> 
> Well Done!


Thanks, love the setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I had these wheels/tires on my Atlas Prime. Mounted them on my new Atlas CS.
Toyo Open Country AT 2, 265/65R18
mounted on Motegi Racing MR135 18x9.5, ET 35
10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear
no lift/leveling
no rubbing


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> I had these wheels/tires on my Atlas Prime. Mounted them on my new Atlas CS.
> Toyo Open Country AT 2, 265/65R18
> mounted on Motegi Racing MR135 18x9.5, ET 35
> 10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear
> ...


Blacked out grill looks sick! Great job. I only did the lower bumper but your pic has me having second thoughts on doing the whole grill.


----------



## Jalion22 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Tiguan Wheels on Atlas*

Has anyone mounted Atlas sized tire (245-60-18) on a 2016 Tiguan 18" wheels?

Basicaly my question is will my Atlas winter tire fit on OEM Tiguan wheels? I know the size of the Atlas Wheel is 18x8 and the Tiguan is 18x7. But does the 1 inch difference really mathers and will they still fit?

Thanks


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

It’s more on tire size than rim size. But based off stock spec shouldn’t have a problem. These are from google so not sure if tire size is correct. 
Size 1 Tiguan 
Size 2 Atlas










https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## Jalion22 (Jan 22, 2008)

I understand the difference in wheel size. My goal is to put the bigger tire (atlas) on the smaller wheels (Tiguan) while staying in 18". I’m just not sure if it will fit together and if the weight difference between the atlas and the Tiguan will be too much for the smaller wheels.


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

Jalion22 said:


> I understand the difference in wheel size. My goal is to put the bigger tire (atlas) on the smaller wheels (Tiguan) while staying in 18". I’m just not sure if it will fit together and if the weight difference between the atlas and the Tiguan will be too much for the smaller wheels.


One of the differences between the Atlas and the Tiquan is the et's are slightly different, using a Tiguan wheel would pull the wheel closer to the strut mounts but I'm not sure that it would be enough to have the wheel hit.

Here's a site that calls out all of the different approved wheels/tires/specs for both vehicles.

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/volkswagen/tiguan/2019/

https://www.wheel-size.com/size/volkswagen/atlas/2020/


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Jalion22 said:


> Has anyone mounted Atlas sized tire (245-60-18) on a 2016 Tiguan 18" wheels?
> 
> Basicaly my question is will my Atlas winter tire fit on OEM Tiguan wheels? I know the size of the Atlas Wheel is 18x8 and the Tiguan is 18x7. But does the 1 inch difference really mathers and will they still fit?
> 
> Thanks


Tires will fit the 7" rim. But the offset is wrong on the New York wheels, 43mm offset.

Better trying to find the (expensive) 2017 Tiguan Sport "Mallory" 18x8 et30 wheels.


----------



## Jalion22 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks you all! I understand width and offset a little bit better now.

I finally managed to find the name of the rims that where beeing sold but the ad was removed…

They were the Pasadena 18inch wheels from the Tiguan. I can't find the specs of those online though..


----------



## Jalion22 (Jan 22, 2008)

Would the Audi A8 replica wheels that are 18x8 ET 42 fit without rubbing on anything?

If i understood corectly, since my Atlas Wheel are ET 34, this would mean that the wheels would be 8mm more Inside and so 16mm total less wide? 

I'm in a small town north of Québec and so my choices in second hand wheels are limited! Without Breaking the bank and going for new rims!

Thanks


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm running Audi reps with that offset, it works, just like you said, 8mm inset. It fits, but not a lot of extra clearance for the struts. 



Jalion22 said:


> Would the Audi A8 replica wheels that are 18x8 ET 42 fit without rubbing on anything?
> 
> If i understood corectly, since my Atlas Wheel are ET 34, this would mean that the wheels would be 8mm more Inside and so 16mm total less wide?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jalion22 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Are you running the 12 spokes replicas in 18" on an Atlas!? If so do you have any pics to see what it looks like? 



JBkr said:


> I'm running Audi reps with that offset, it works, just like you said, 8mm inset. It fits, but not a lot of extra clearance for the struts.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

No, black 10 spoke RS rims.



Jalion22 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Are you running the 12 spokes replicas in 18" on an Atlas!? If so do you have any pics to see what it looks like?
> 
> ...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jalion22 said:


> Thanks you all! I understand width and offset a little bit better now.
> 
> I finally managed to find the name of the rims that where beeing sold but the ad was removed…
> 
> They were the Pasadena 18inch wheels from the Tiguan. I can't find the specs of those online though..


Hmm...I've never seen that wheel before, but it's 18x7, ET43

https://www.hubcaphaven.com/p/23161/aly98688-volkswagen-tiguan-wheel-silver-machined-5n0601025q.html
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine.../18-pasadena-wheel-priced-each/5n0601025q8z8/


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

*Tire size?*



CarolinaSmoke said:


> It's dirty. Country Problems.


Assuming these are 22’s. Anyone know what tire size these are? Love the fit.


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Here is my current wheel and tire setup:


Where did you get the bumper air dam surround that matches the brushed aluminum skid plate or is it painted/vinyl wrapped? I am trying to do this myself, any pointers are appreciated!


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

California-Kid said:


> I had these wheels/tires on my Atlas Prime. Mounted them on my new Atlas CS.
> Toyo Open Country AT 2, 265/65R18
> mounted on Motegi Racing MR135 18x9.5, ET 35
> 10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear
> ...


This is the look I wanted for my 2.0 FWD SEL black on black. The blacked out front end looks so much cleaner and nicer. Nice job. Looks killer.


----------



## Ron_Maas (Apr 3, 2012)

Giovanna Haleb 20x9


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SixEVANeight said:


> Where did you get the bumper air dam surround that matches the brushed aluminum skid plate or is it painted/vinyl wrapped? I am trying to do this myself, any pointers are appreciated!


His/Hers looks like the one I have. If it is, I got mine at AliExpress 

US $178.80 40%OFF | Car BUMPER Plate For Volkswagen / VW Teramont 2017.2018 BUMPER GUARD High Quality Stainless Steel Front+Rear Auto Accessories
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0lyGAX

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2020)

*10" Wide Wheels?*

Just curious if anyone has put 10" wide wheels on their Atlas? If so did you have to you a wheel spacer? 

Thanks!


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

17x8 et20 fifteen52 Traverse MX on 265-70-17 Falken Wildpeak AT3W


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

SixEVANeight said:


> Who all out there is rocking the Braselton wheels in 21's? I love them as my favorite OEM wheel on the Atlas. Wish I could find a set at a decent price but it seems as they are still to new of a wheel. My wife wants to upgrade from her 18 Prisma wheels and even though I have found Mejorada wheels for dirt cheap but she hates them LOL.


Couldn't pass it up when a flawless set popped up on CL mounted with Pirelli 265's. I had plasti-dipped the stock 18s, but this is a nicer look and ride imo.










edit. since it's garage cleanout day


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Braselton wheels in 21's*

The Braselton are nice looking wheels, how wide can the tires be without any additional modifications and or rubbing ...thinking of getting 285/45 R21 tire on the Braselton 21's.

How wide can one go on the atlas on the Braselton, i like wider looking wheels 

Thanks 

Sorry if already discussed


----------



## Jhonnyb (Sep 20, 2020)

Does anyone have pictures of their Atlas with 265/60/18 wheels and tires set up. I am about to purchase some but On the fence since the dealership said they might rub a little.


----------



## Tru3630 (Aug 19, 2020)

Asanti Abl-27 Dynasty 
22x9 +32
265/40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

CarniifeX said:


> Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those wheels look amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

CarniifeX said:


> Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice setup!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

gthoffman said:


> Those wheels look amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





arkitect06 said:


> Very nice setup!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Fitment is perfect! The 285 is super tight near the strut, but no rubbing so far. Plus it’s lowered on some NEUSPEED prototype lowering springs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

CarniifeX said:


> Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.



Looks great!! I still want to see what they look like in the other colors but everyone keeps getting bronze lol


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

CarniifeX said:


>


Looks great, I bet that will turn a lot of heads. :thumbup:


----------



## Jalion22 (Jan 22, 2008)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/114d4hL4OrZep4QUgmNKcQ1Yw65SD8n8r/view?usp=drivesdk

Winter wheels!


----------



## Halfshow (Oct 13, 2020)

I’m looking for advice on fitting 22x10.5 +35 Asanti ABL-31’s on my wife’s SEL prem C.S. From what I’ve read, it looks like I may need a 10mm spacer to clear the rear struts. Can anyone else confirm this? 

They only make this wheel in the 22x10.5 +35 and a 22x9 +32, but I plan on H&R lowering springs and don’t want the wheels to be sunken in too much with the 22x9’s. 

ANY help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Djacks174 (Apr 16, 2014)

Can anyone see any issues with this setup for winter tires/rims on my 2018 Atlas SEL Premium? 

Tires: 245/60R-18 109 T Tire

Rims:
Fits 2016-2019 Volkswagen Passat
Size: 18"x8"
Bolt-Pattern: 5-112mm or 5-4.41"
Offset: 45mm
Center-Bore: 57.1mm
NOTE: "Design Not Exact Match To OE"
OEM Tire Size: 225/40ZR18


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

It will be fine, a little tucked in, and close to the struts, but it will fit.



Djacks174 said:


> Can anyone see any issues with this setup for winter tires/rims on my 2018 Atlas SEL Premium?
> 
> Tires: 245/60R-18 109 T Tire
> 
> ...


----------



## Djacks174 (Apr 16, 2014)

So if I had the option to go with a 32 offset would that be more preferred?



JBkr said:


> It will be fine, a little tucked in, and close to the struts, but it will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Braselton wheels in 21's*

Nice wheels, what's your tire size?



gthoffman said:


> Present and accounted for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Yes, but with stock tire size it's fine, and will probably keep the sides or the car, just a little cleaner. 

Go wider, and 32, or 22 is better. 

I had 20mm spacers on my 42mm audi reps, looked great and perfectly flush, but the vibration was terrible. 

In short, for snow tires, it's fine, for looks, get something is the 20's.



Djacks174 said:


> So if I had the option to go with a 32 offset would that be more preferred?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azatlas2019 (Jun 29, 2020)

22s 265/40/22

https://flic.kr/p/2jZzHGy


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

DIRANONI said:


> Nice wheels, what's your tire size?


Those are the Pirelli Scorpion 265/45R21s from the factory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*275/50R21 or 285/45R21*

Matching the 3QF601025FNQ9 with either the 275/50R21 or 285/45R21, still undecided and not sure which is better? anyone?




gthoffman said:


> Present and accounted for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi. Just picked up a cross sport and I ordered some wheels and tires. I ordered 18x9.5 et40
on 265/60/18. I also ordered 20mm spacers for the front and rear. My question is will this setup work without the spacers. The reason I’m asking is the shop will not install my spacers and I will have to do by myself later. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

They will, I run the same set up, but pulled the spacers due to vibration, they are just a little tucked. You just cant put wider then stock tires.



Erwheezy said:


> Hi. Just picked up a cross sport and I ordered some wheels and tires. I ordered 18x9.5 et40
> on 265/60/18. I also ordered 20mm spacers for the front and rear. My question is will this setup work without the spacers. The reason I’m asking is the shop will not install my spacers and I will have to do by myself later. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks. ended up finding a shop that will do the wheels/tires and spacers.


----------



## Atlas Art (Oct 9, 2020)

*Nice set up*



arkitect06 said:


> Very nice setup!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your set up. Can you give me more info on the neuspeed springs? How much did it lower? Costs? I can’t seem to find any info. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Erwheezy said:


> Hi. Just picked up a cross sport and I ordered some wheels and tires. I ordered 18x9.5 et40
> on 265/60/18. I also ordered 20mm spacers for the front and rear. My question is will this setup work without the spacers. The reason I’m asking is the shop will not install my spacers and I will have to do by myself later. Thanks in advance.


Ur wheels are not gonna clear strut w out spacers, guess how i know  mine ate 8.5et45. Just test fit one w out tire and see.

You need spacers 20mm for front and 25mm for rear if you want em to “poke” evenly front and back)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

18x8.5et45 Rotiform CCW with 20mm F and 25mm rear H&R DRA spacers wrapped in 265/60/18 Falken A3W (chickened out doing 265/65 cz of the wheel specs)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrewer (Oct 3, 2020)

*Andros Spec L wheels*

Here is my 2021 SE w/Tech 
Stock 255/50r20 on the back 
Andros Spec L 235/65r18 on front 
Studded Goodyear Winter Command.

Not sure what those diagonal lines on the doors are. Sales person has never seen either. Am planning to wash today and see if they come back. 


Eric


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Offset Question
I have been researching wheel offset and tire applications. Looking for some clarification.

I am currently running OEM 20x8 wheels with 265/50/20 tires. I was running 15mm spacers at the front and 20 mm spacers at the rear. I have since removed the spacers and looking at some OEMish wheels with proper offsets to achieve the same look.
Would 20x9 ET25 or 20x9 ET30 wheels achieve that same look running the same 265 tires?

Appreciate input. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2016)

Got my KMC’s mounted up with the Michelin Defender LTX


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Joined the big tire club
Rohana rf2 20x9 et25 20x10 et22
275/55/20 










Christopher Leidecker (@4motionchris) • Instagram photos and videos


2,116 Followers, 1,339 Following, 570 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Christopher Leidecker (@4motionchris)




instagram.com


----------



## 1OOProof (Oct 20, 2019)

Springs coming. 20x10 +25 275/45 Pirelli Scorpion Verde 2. Captain Kurk


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

Gonna be putting these on next week!
20x 10.5 et 25 all the way around
















Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1OOProof (Oct 20, 2019)

teasleyvdub said:


> Gonna be putting these on next week!
> 20x 10.5 et 25 all the way around
> 
> 
> ...


That size sits PERFECT on the Atlas. It's gonna be schweeet!


----------



## Idahobill (Dec 13, 2020)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> 17x8 et20 fifteen52 Traverse MX on 265-70-17 Falken Wildpeak AT3W


Looks great! I've got the same wheels and tires - what did you use for your lift? Do you have any rub? If you used spacers, which ones? Thanks!


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

that's on stock suspension, no spacers. I have the B2B blocks and there's still rubbing on the inside of the fenders front and rear. but my car's been at the dealer for the past 11 weeks so I can't send you pics.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Old is New Again...
Sold my Mejoradas and bought some R-Line wheels.
Starting to see a few black Atlas doppelgängers around so figured I would switch up the OEM look. Installing spacers tomorrow. 10 mm front/20 mm rear.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

arkitect06 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Digging those a lot.. what size tires are you running?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> Digging those a lot.. what size tires are you running?


Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail 265/50/20


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Falken Wildpeak A/T Trail 265/50/20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice tires. How's the sound on the road?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Nice tires. How's the sound on the road?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Sounds close to the stock Conti’s to be honest. I do hear a slight hum when I am slowing down between like 20-25 mph (with the radio off) but nothing that would make me want to take them off. I got them in May and so far two thumbs up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Anybody lowered Atlas, any photos?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

G-CAN said:


> Anybody lowered Atlas, any photos?


Pretty sick Cross Sport at the track!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Old is New Again...
> Sold my Mejoradas and bought some R-Line wheels.
> Starting to see a few black Atlas doppelgängers around so figured I would switch up the OEM look. Installing spacers tomorrow. 10 mm front/20 mm rear.
> 
> ...


Spacers installed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

Neuspeed RSe102 20x9.5 et25
Nokian WR G4's 265/50-20

Next mods - Eibach Springs - lower 1 1/2" - black out bumper exhaust


----------



## Idahobill (Dec 13, 2020)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> that's on stock suspension, no spacers. I have the B2B blocks and there's still rubbing on the inside of the fenders front and rear. but my car's been at the dealer for the past 11 weeks so I can't send you pics.


I have 1.5 inch lift via spacers, also B2B blocks, and unfortunately have a rub when turning with front tires. Our Atlas is brand new so I don't want to trim the wheel liner. 
I think I'm going to drop to either a 255/70/R17 tire, which is 31.1 diameter, or 265/65/R17 which is 30.6 diameter. Leaning toward 255/70/R17. 
Thanks for the information. It was helpful. Sorry the Atlas has been at the dealer for 11 weeks!


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

that size tire will also rub on integrated or add on mudflaps FYI


----------



## SemperNole (Dec 21, 2020)

dieselpwr said:


> most other models have similar threads, so it would be cool to see some Atlas with different wheels. Personally i think the 18's look too small on this truck.





dieselpwr said:


> most other models have similar threads, so it would be cool to see some Atlas with different wheels. Personally i think the 18's look too small on this truck.


We got ours with the 21” Braselton Wheels. Really glad we did as I think they look great. For the 2019 model year these were special order and I was really lucky to find the color combo we wanted with these wheels.


----------



## Idahobill (Dec 13, 2020)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> that size tire will also rub on integrated or add on mudflaps FYI


Ugh. Trying the 255/70/r17 tomorrow - I read numerous sites and folks that said it would not run. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody tried putting the Arteon's 20in dark graphite turbine wheel or a similar design? Would like to see how it looks if you can post a picture. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

might want to make sure they're load rated for the application. some of the wheels posted aren't adequate for the GVWR of the Atlas platform. 835KG is the factory spec.


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

Still haven’t seen a better looking Atlas... Sorry guys....


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

MK6-JET-SKI said:


> Still haven’t seen a better looking Atlas... Sorry guys....
> 
> View attachment 58075


Looks just like mine!


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

I have people in Range Rovers, Porsches ask me all the time what it is... I also like the 18 SEL with the half chrome window trim....

As you know the up keep is daily, all the different transitions of materials... I said I’d never own a black vehicle but when I had my first look, It was over....


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

tmoe said:


> Neuspeed RSe102 20x9.5 et25
> Nokian WR G4's 265/50-20
> 
> Next mods - Eibach Springs - lower 1 1/2" - black out bumper exhaust
> ...


Did you do all the blackouts yourself, or is that an option on the new ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK6-JET-SKI (Dec 7, 2020)

Looks good, I especially like the front end... How’s the steering after the drop, did it tighten up???


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> might want to make sure they're load rated for the application. some of the wheels posted aren't adequate for the GVWR of the Atlas platform. 835KG is the factory spec.


I can't find that information for the Rosarios. Do you happen to know?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> I can't find that information for the Rosarios. Do you happen to know?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I can't find that specific info, but I can give you a rough idea. 

The Atlas GVWR is 6010LBS. / 4 wheels / 2.2KG/LB = 683KG load rating per wheel (assuming 50/50 front/back and side/side weight distribution).

The Arteon GVWR is 5027LBS / 4 wheels / 2.2KG/LB = 571KG loading rating per wheel (assuming 50/50 front/back and side/side weight distribution).

Atlas wheels are load rated to 835KG, so in proportion to 683KG, they use a 1.223X safety factor or so. To apply that to the Arteon, 571KG x 1.223 = 698KG. 

So using OE Arteon wheels on an Atlas would put you right at the load rating at a 50/50 assumption, with no additional safety factor.


----------



## loco1228 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> I can't find that specific info, but I can give you a rough idea.
> 
> The Atlas GVWR is 6010LBS. / 4 wheels / 2.2KG/LB = 683KG load rating per wheel (assuming 50/50 front/back and side/side weight distribution).
> 
> ...


Found this. Max permissible axle load is 1270 kg. So does this mean it is ok? 

I also saw this regarding wheel load. 

Wheel Load – this is the maximum load that the wheel is designed to carry. The wheel load is determined by taking 50% of the heaviest axle rating of the vehicle (GAWR – gross axle weight rating). Example; if your heaviest axle weight rating is 3000 lbs then your wheel load requirement would be 1500 lbs









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding the weight distribution numbers for either vehicle but I would still say no, 1270KG*2*2.2 = 5,588LBS, which is less than the GVWR of the Atlas. Wheels are built and tested above their load rating but only certified to the specific load rating so you run the risk of premature failure from impact and/or fatigue.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

MK6-JET-SKI said:


> I have people in Range Rovers, Porsches ask me all the time what it is... I also like the 18 SEL with the half chrome window trim....
> 
> As you know the up keep is daily, all the different transitions of materials... I said I’d never own a black vehicle but when I had my first look, It was over....



Try driving an Atlas in a country where you probably have the only one.... All sorts of staring and people breaking their necks.

The local VW/Audi/SEAT dealership just about shutdown when I brought our Atlas in for service. Every employee was checking the thing out. It was pretty funny.


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally on! Im loving the look but now I think im gonna take it down about an inch and a half and I have 15 mm spacers for the back on the way. Couldn't go down in offset any lower cause of the fronts. The front is perfect but the rears need to be pushed out just a smidge more lol 15 mm more. And im doing a bunch of work to the chrome trim and its going to match the wheels exactly. Well some will be gloss black and some matching. Stay tuned!






























Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

teasleyvdub said:


> Finally on! Im loving the look but now I think im gonna take it down about an inch and a half and I have 15 mm spacers for the back on the way. Couldn't go down in offset any lower cause of the fronts. The front is perfect but the rears need to be pushed out just a smidge more lol 15 mm more. And im doing a bunch of work to the chrome trim and its going to match the wheels exactly. Well some will be gloss black and some matching. Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wheels are these? And what size tires are you running?


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone running Trenton Wheels on a non R-Line Atlas. I know someone has them on a T-Blue Atlas but looking for a white Atlas with them or at least a lighter color. TIA


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

ACSRLINE said:


> What wheels are these? And what size tires are you running?


Tires are 255/50/20s same as was on the stock 20s. They are perfect slightly stretched onto the 10.5 and I do mean slight stretch. Tire still protects the rim great and the ride is about like stock except it handles way better. Not as sloshy as stock faster handling. Wheels are no longer available I bought the last set lol. Top secret 

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

SixEVANeight said:


> Anyone running Trenton Wheels on a non R-Line Atlas. I know someone has them on a T-Blue Atlas but looking for a white Atlas with them or at least a lighter color. TIA











Not white but gives you an idea.
Lifted and 265/50/20 Wildpeak AT Trails
2019 SE Tech 4Motion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

arkitect06 said:


> Not white but gives you an idea.
> Lifted and 265/50/20 Wildpeak AT Trails
> 2019 SE Tech 4Motion
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, these look just as good if not better on the non R-Line than on an actual R-Line. I feel like they do not look aggressive enough for it to be an R-Line wheel. The Braselton 21's should be the factory R-Line wheel which if I am not mistaken is now with the facelifted Atlas. Anyway, great looking setup and I think I made my decision on getting these once the tires are shot on the factory Prisma Wheels!


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

SixEVANeight said:


> Thanks so much, these look just as good if not better on the non R-Line than on an actual R-Line. *I feel like they do not look aggressive enough for it to be an R-Line wheel*. The Braselton 21's should be the factory R-Line wheel which if I am not mistaken is now with the facelifted Atlas. Anyway, great looking setup and I think I made my decision on getting these once the tires are shot on the factory Prisma Wheels!


I agree, I have a Cross Sport R-Line with these wheels and I don't really care for them. I just didnt want to pay the premium for the SEL trim for the 21" wheels. Didnt really need the rest of the options it came with tbh.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

SixEVANeight said:


> Thanks so much, these look just as good if not better on the non R-Line than on an actual R-Line. I feel like they do not look aggressive enough for it to be an R-Line wheel. The Braselton 21's should be the factory R-Line wheel which if I am not mistaken is now with the facelifted Atlas. Anyway, great looking setup and I think I made my decision on getting these once the tires are shot on the factory Prisma Wheels!


Glad I could help with the photo and agree that the Braseltons should be the R-Line factory wheel. One more thing about the current R-Line wheels is that I also used spacers with the setup: 10mm front/20mm rear.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

arkitect06 said:


> Glad I could help with the photo and agree that the Braseltons should be the R-Line factory wheel. One more thing about the current R-Line wheels is that I also used spacers with the setup: 10mm front/20mm rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I may grab a set of them too when the time comes. It certainly looks good on your setup and making the wheels more flush with the fender is always part of the wheel game LOL!


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Rohana rfx2 20x9 et25, 20x10 et22 275/55/20


















Christopher Leidecker (@4motionchris) • Instagram photos and videos


2,116 Followers, 1,339 Following, 570 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Christopher Leidecker (@4motionchris)




instagram.com


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice ride, where did you get the running boards for your Atlas?


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

SixEVANeight said:


> Nice ride, where did you get the running boards for your Atlas?


Ebay. Just choose which running board I liked and went with it. Fitment is pretty good. Although I not sure how much weight have stand on them. 










Christopher Leidecker (@4motionchris) • Instagram photos and videos


2,116 Followers, 1,339 Following, 570 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Christopher Leidecker (@4motionchris)




instagram.com


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

anyone have the minimum wheel diameter for wheels to clear the brakes, etc.? I've seen 18" mentioned... but I didn't know if that's the smallest. Asking while preflighting a purchase... and know that i generally want the most rubber sidewall i can get when i stick snows on the car.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Carphuntin_god said:


> anyone have the minimum wheel diameter for wheels to clear the brakes, etc.? I've seen 18" mentioned... but I didn't know if that's the smallest. Asking while preflighting a purchase... and know that i generally want the most rubber sidewall i can get when i stick snows on the car.


VW offers an accessory 17” wheel made by Fifteen52 so you can go at least down to that.
2021 Volkswagen Atlas SEL Premium Sport Utility 3.6L V6 A/T AWD 17x8 traverse mx wheels by fifteen52® - radiant silver - 3CN071497AA7W - Genuine Volkswagen Accessory


----------



## AtlasSD (Jan 17, 2021)

wwap916 said:


> New member, long time lurker, finally got around to installing some new wheels on the wife's Atlas. Much better fitment and zero rubbing. 285/40/22 on 22" x 9" +32 all around.


Are these Element EL006 Wheels?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

arkitect06 said:


> Sounds close to the stock Conti’s to be honest. I do hear a slight hum when I am slowing down between like 20-25 mph (with the radio off) but nothing that would make me want to take them off. I got them in May and so far two thumbs up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just wanted to check on this since you have many months already. any regrets on the tires in terms of noise? Also, you are on stock suspension right? No rubbing?

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Just wanted to check on this since you have many months already. any regrets on the tires in terms of noise? Also, you are on stock suspension right? No rubbing?
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the check in! No regrets and tires have been great. I have forgotten what the Contis sounded like so I think that is a good thing! I actually have the Forge Lift along with spacers but had the Falkens on before all that with no issues of rubbing.


Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankyB (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi Everyone...I to am not fond of the rims that come standard with the Atlas. I put a set of winter tires on those rims and am now looking for a set of rims for spring/summer/fall. Does anyone have any experience with Touren Rims?? I have a Highline (SEL equivalent in the US) in British Racing Green. I want to go chrome rather than the black...I think it looks better with the green and the chrome detailing. I used a vendors "wheel visualizer" to see what they look like...this is the Touren TR60 (I couldn't select a green for the Atlas )


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

Found a white non-R-Line on autotrader to use as a template car to get a visual representation of our Atlas with some Trenton wheels on it. Really funny too because this Atlas had roof bars on like ours, was just missing the fender 4motion badges, chrome mirror covers, hood lettering and the painted air dam surround and it would really show what our Atlas will look like when I can finally pull the trigger on some Trenton wheels. So without further ado and with the help of MS Paint, I give you our Atlas LOL!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi friends.. been on here lurking for awhile, but finally got to do things to my new atlas!!
2021 atlas cross sport sel rline!! Already putting new wheels on! Decided to go with rotiform jdr 22 x 10 woth dws+ 275/40/22

Plans are lowering, 22” wheels, and painting with chrome delete

anyone want to buy my braselton 21” with less than 300 miles?? Lol








For Sale: Atlas cross sport rline Braselton 21” wheels...


Hi New to the forum, but not new to cars and selling on eBay+other sites. Just bought a brand new CS rline and already cha going out wheels and tires. Have less than 300 miles on 21” braselton wheels woth A/S tires. Cost: first one to offer and pay $1600..for wheels and tires+ lugs and caps...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Dadof5 (Jan 23, 2021)

Here's what I went with. 2018 Atlas SE Vr6 4Motion
18X8 LP AVENTURE LP7 BRONZE
245/60R-18 FALKEN WILDPEAK A/T TRAIL


----------



## arch666 (Jan 27, 2021)

We have Atlas SEL 2018 model bought in May 2017. It came with 18" wheels and now it's time to change new tires. We are wondering if we should upgrade the wheels to 20"
Any suggestions on what I should know? Will the TPMS working through ABS work on the new 20" wheels? Do we have to buy anything extra? Are there any downsides of moving to 20" 

Any help on this is greatly appreciated

Best,

Arch


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

A couple of thoughts.....
I haven't driven on the 18s as mine came with 20s, but you can expect a slightly rougher ride. There's simply less cushion with bigger rims. The ride on 20s doesn't bother me at all so you may not even notice depending on road conditions where you are.
There are fewer tire choices for the 20in wheel. Costco offers 12 options in 18s and only 6 in 20s. Tire rack is a little better with 60+ in 18s and 52 in 20s. Also the 20s appear to run slightly more expensive. About $20 per tire at Costco.
The TPMS is not based on a sensor in the wheel so there are no modules to buy. It is based on ABS sensors that monitor wheel speed. If you maintain the same tire diameter/circumference i would think that it shouldn't impact the calculation. Someone who changed tire size may be able to say for sure. It is possible you would need to "update " your wheel size in the computer via obdeleven or other OBD based device.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Re the TPMS, since it's ABS-based, so long as all 4 of your tires are close enough in circumference, it should adapt just fine to 20s. Just run the calibration from the car menu.

I have the 20" Trenton wheels. They look great, but I will say that the wheel/tire combo is heavier than ****. Like maybe 50-60 lbs per corner. Lots of unsuprung weight. Ride is OK, so for me, the biggest downside is the weight.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Heavier wheel/tire combinations would also result in more rotational mass, which could mean slower acceleration.  

🍺


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

AtlasSD said:


> Are these Element EL006 Wheels?


They XO Luxury Moscow Wheels


----------



## Dadof5 (Jan 23, 2021)

wwap916 said:


> They XO Luxury Moscow Wheels


No, they're from China. Bought at tirerack.com
I love them


----------



## arch666 (Jan 27, 2021)

Tim K said:


> A couple of thoughts.....
> I haven't driven on the 18s as mine came with 20s, but you can expect a slightly rougher ride. There's simply less cushion with bigger rims. The ride on 20s doesn't bother me at all so you may not even notice depending on road conditions where you are.
> There are fewer tire choices for the 20in wheel. Costco offers 12 options in 18s and only 6 in 20s. Tire rack is a little better with 60+ in 18s and 52 in 20s. Also the 20s appear to run slightly more expensive. About $20 per tire at Costco.
> The TPMS is not based on a sensor in the wheel so there are no modules to buy. It is based on ABS sensors that monitor wheel speed. If you maintain the same tire diameter/circumference i would think that it shouldn't impact the calculation. Someone who changed tire size may be able to say for sure. It is possible you would need to "update " your wheel size in the computer via obdeleven or other OBD based device.


Thank you


----------



## arch666 (Jan 27, 2021)

mhjett said:


> Re the TPMS, since it's ABS-based, so long as all 4 of your tires are close enough in circumference, it should adapt just fine to 20s. Just run the calibration from the car menu.
> 
> I have the 20" Trenton wheels. They look great, but I will say that the wheel/tire combo is heavier than ****. Like maybe 50-60 lbs per corner. Lots of unsuprung weight. Ride is OK, so for me, the biggest downside is the weight.


Thank you


----------



## arch666 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Heavier wheel/tire combinations would also result in more rotational mass, which could mean slower acceleration.
> 
> 🍺


Thank you.. its a bummer if acceleration drops.. the car doesnt have a great acceleration to begin with.. I have already bought the 20" wheels.. it is what it is


----------



## abhishekereddy (Feb 3, 2021)

California-Kid said:


> I had these wheels/tires on my Atlas Prime. Mounted them on my new Atlas CS.
> Toyo Open Country AT 2, 265/65R18
> mounted on Motegi Racing MR135 18x9.5, ET 35
> 10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear
> ...


Damn that looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACSRLINE (Oct 20, 2020)

abhishekereddy said:


> Damn that looks good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Did you plasti dip the chrome yourself? If so, what did you use. Thanks.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Vinyl wrap on the chrome. Plasti-dip on the bumper.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

arch666 said:


> Thank you.. its a bummer if acceleration drops.. the car doesnt have a great acceleration to begin with.. I have already bought the 20" wheels.. it is what it is


A sluggish as the Atlas can be, I doubt you'll notice a difference. Enjoy the 20's.


----------



## vw18gti (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone out there put or seen Rosario wheels on an Atlas?

Rosario wheels on Arteon spec:
8Jx20 ET40 5x112

Stock wheels on Atlas spec:
8Jx20 ET34 5x112

Wondering if anyone knows if the Rosario wheel can handle the weight of the Atlas as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

I mentioned this in a previous post. The factory Atlas wheels have a load rating of 835KG. Any of the passenger car wheels people are running are not load rated for the application.


----------



## DeRico (Sep 1, 2020)

hazy450 said:


> 22 x 10.5



What's your tire size? This set-up makes diamonds, lots of good looks with the concave!!


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

Im so in love with this thing now


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

teasleyvdub said:


> Im so in love with this thing now


Bro that looks so clean


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

hashamhk said:


> Bro that looks so clean


Thanks man I really appreciate it.


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

Those rims look pretty cool. 

What's up with the door badges? Did you photo shop those, or are they an overlay?


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

abhishekereddy said:


> Damn that looks good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look tall....did you have to recalibrate the speedo? Looks great BTW...

SB


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

RLineWeasel said:


> Those rims look pretty cool.
> 
> What's up with the door badges? Did you photo shop those, or are they an overlay?


That’s not Photoshop. That’s some MS Paint.


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol so yea the trim pieces and black on the door is photo shop at the moment. I have all the stuff to make it look exactly like this just waiting on the temps to get right so I can get it done. I want it to look fresh for show season. Wheels are amazing though 20x10.5 et25 stock tires parelli. This is what size should have come on these. These wheels are easily 10 pounds lighter than the stock ones so it saves like 40 pounds over all and you can really feel it. More power and handles soooooo much better. Rides smoother than those heavy faced stock wheels. 70 80 90 on the interstate smooooooth.


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

bboshart said:


> That’s not Photoshop. That’s some MS Paint.


Markup ipad bahahahahahaha😂
Had to do it haha


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't know if this qualifies, but I just had the 21" package of Braseltons added to the vehicle today...thought it might be helpful for some to see what an SEL Premium V6 4Motion looks like with the R-line wheels and tire package on it....it was a must for me....the handling is significantly crisper and a little flatter than with the 20" ones. I am coming from a fairly flat cornering 2012 Mazda CX-9 Grand Touring with the 20" wheels and that handled pretty well for a large utility....this wheel and tire package is smack dab in between how that handled and this car with the factory 20's being cushier and a tad floatier...with the Braseltons it is Goldilocks! EDIT 3/3/21 with new pictures of a clean vehicle this time....


----------



## SixEVANeight (Mar 17, 2019)

SRTopDog said:


> Don't know if this qualifies, but I just had the 21" package of Braseltons added to the vehicle today...thought it might be helpful for some to see what an SEL Premium V6 4Motion looks like with the R-line wheels and tire package on it....it was a must for me....the handling is significantly crisper and a little flatter than with the 20" ones. I am coming from a fairly flat cornering 2012 Mazda CX-9 Grand Touring with the 20" wheels and that handled pretty well for a large utility....this wheel and tire package is smack dab in between how that handled and this car with the factory 20's being cushier and a tad floatier...with the Braseltons it is Goldilocks!
> 
> View attachment 68635
> View attachment 68636
> View attachment 68637



As much as I abhor the stock 18 Prisma wheels on the wifes Atlas, I think we are just going to ride with them until I can find a deal on some Braseltons! I cannot find a better looking more well suited styled wheel for the Atlas. Case in point, your non-R-Line looks 1000% better with these wheels! UGH, Anyone wanna donate a set to me for, ya know, charity reasons?!


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

SixEVANeight said:


> As much as I abhor the stock 18 Prisma wheels on the wifes Atlas, I think we are just going to ride with them until I can find a deal on some Braseltons! I cannot find a better looking more well suited styled wheel for the Atlas. Case in point, your non-R-Line looks 1000% better with these wheels! UGH, Anyone wanna donate a set to me for, ya know, charity reasons?!


 I feel your pain.......wheels pretty much make or break any vehicle....in my opinion.

Good luck!

SB


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Hi friends.. been on here lurking for awhile, but finally got to do things to my new atlas!!
> 2021 atlas cross sport sel rline!! Already putting new wheels on! Decided to go with rotiform jdr 22 x 10 woth dws+ 275/40/22
> 
> Plans are lowering, 22” wheels, and painting with chrome delete
> ...


Was wanting to go this route but skeptical of the offset! Any rubbing or do they stick out past the fenders? Would love pictures if able. Thanks!


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

wwap916 said:


> New member, long time lurker, finally got around to installing some new wheels on the wife's Atlas. Much better fitment and zero rubbing. 285/40/22 on 22" x 9" +32 all around.


any wheel poke? Issues at full lock? Debating on 285/60r18 with 8" wide wheel and if pushing it out a little would cause any rubbing.


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

Behbehsmith said:


> any wheel poke? Issues at full lock? Debating on 285/60r18 with 8" wide wheel and if pushing it out a little would cause any rubbing.


No issues at all. The wheels/tires do sit about 15mm in from perfectly flush with the fenders. At full lock the tires get within a few mm to the fender liners but they have never rubbed. I would be hesitant to go any larger than my overall tire diameter (32.1") without expecting some modifications. You should be just fine running a 285/60/18 since that overall diameter is about 31.5".


----------



## somd (Feb 2, 2017)

wwap916 said:


> No issues at all. The wheels/tires do sit about 15mm in from perfectly flush with the fenders. At full lock the tires get within a few mm to the fender liners but they have never rubbed. I would be hesitant to go any larger than my overall tire diameter (32.1") without expecting some modifications. You should be just fine running a 285/60/18 since that overall diameter is about 31.5".


Wwap916 tires would be 31” and Behbehsmith tires would be 31.5” by my calculation, so could be some rubbing. After my stock tires wear down, I’m hoping to go to the same setup as you Wwap916.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

wwap916 - your tires are 30.98" tall per the manufacturer's website

my Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265-70-17 are 31.7" tall and they rub at ET20.


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> wwap916 - your tires are 30.98" tall per the manufacturer's website
> 
> my Falken Wildpeak AT3W 265-70-17 are 31.7" tall and they rub at ET20.


Ah you are correct. For some reason I typed in 285/45/22 instead of 40.


----------



## QNPham (Mar 8, 2021)

Been looking to get new wheels for 2018 Atlas for the past 2 years. Finally decided to pull the trigger when I needed to get new tires. Went with Curva C48 22x9 35 offset and Lexani LX-Twenty 265/40R22.


----------



## ghostin0hs (Oct 14, 2012)

soul strong said:


> Rohana rfx2 20x9 et25, 20x10 et22 275/55/20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which tires are these? Love the look


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

soul strong said:


> Joined the big tire club
> Rohana rf2 20x9 et25 20x10 et22
> 275/55/20
> 
> ...


Is it lifted??? Looks great!!!!


----------



## nameBrandon (Mar 15, 2021)

Don't know if bronze Braselton 21's count as different but figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Alrighty folks.. just got another new set.. but going to sell these! Less than 40 miles on them!!
But here you go: Asanti ABL-27 Dynasty
Specs: 22x9 +15 flow forged! (Custom offset + only 29lbs)
Tires: new DWS06 plus!! Btw amazing tires!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Alrighty folks.. just got another new set.. but going to sell these! Less than 40 miles on them!!
> But here you go: Asanti abl-13 Dynasty
> Specs: 22x9 +15 flow forged! (Custom offset + only 29lbs)
> Tires: new DWS06 plus!! Btw amazing tires!
> ...


Outside the Duvall Ixtapa!


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

How did you know?? Lol

need some cool wheels for your atlas Rline?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

bboshart said:


> Outside the Duvall Ixtapa!



How did you know?? Lol

need some cool wheels for your atlas Rline


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Frstrtdmac said:


> How did you know?? Lol
> 
> need some cool wheels for your atlas Rline


I’m local and recognized the building face in your pic.

What color are the wheels? They look bronze-ish but I can’t tell if it’s the lighting or my phone screen.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

bboshart said:


> I’m local and recognized the building face in your pic.
> 
> What color are the wheels? They look bronze-ish but I can’t tell if it’s the lighting or my phone screen.


Haha rad! That ixtapa is great! Ok back on topic.. 
They are called brushed titanium, but not really brushed l, they are a gun metal finish.
Look great!


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Haha rad! That ixtapa is great! Ok back on topic..
> They are called brushed titanium, but not really brushed l, they are a gun metal finish.
> Look great!


They do look good 👍


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

Just got some Rotiforms from Frstrtdmac ! They look great. No rubbing and ride quality not compromised.
Rotiform jdr 22x10 +21, 275/40/22


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

BLo408 said:


> View attachment 76486
> 
> View attachment 76487
> 
> ...


Looks amazin!! Btw @BLo408 is an amazing buyer! Thank you and again atlas looks bomb


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vw18gti said:


> Anyone out there put or seen Rosario wheels on an Atlas?
> 
> Rosario wheels on Arteon spec:
> 8Jx20 ET40 5x112
> ...


I posted this before and it looks like it can. The Rosario's max permissible load is 1270 kg. The heaviest axle in our 2018 Atlas is 1430 kg. They said to divide that by 2 and you get the wheel load requirement for the wheel. Hopefully I understood that correctly. Also, found someone who already did it. 

I have access to the Rosario's as Im gonna be swapping with my mom's (my extra set of 18" inch Karthoums) . She needs a smaller rim taller tire as she keeps popping her tires on the Arteon.









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

275 60 18 winter wheels, moda rims off a mercedes with 30mm spacers added


----------



## dark0717 (Aug 21, 2013)

19” rotiform TMB’s with 10mm spacers. Tires are Falken wild peaks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NNS (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello so I have some 10.5x20 inch rims et 30 on 265/50/20 tires and I was wondering will it fit on the atlas without rubbing, does anyone know? Will I need spacers?


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

wwap916 said:


> No issues at all. The wheels/tires do sit about 15mm in from perfectly flush with the fenders. At full lock the tires get within a few mm to the fender liners but they have never rubbed. I would be hesitant to go any larger than my overall tire diameter (32.1") without expecting some modifications. You should be just fine running a 285/60/18 since that overall diameter is about 31.5".


I’m planning on getting 285/50r20s for my oem mejorada 20s with 34 offset. Do you think they will clear? I’m wondering how close the fronts will be to the strut


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

dark0717 said:


> 19” rotiform TMB’s with 10mm spacers. Tires are Falken wild peaks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it, too bad the Rotiforms arent more concave so you wouldn't need spacers. Funny how small 19"s look on the Atlas, though


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

NNS said:


> Hello so I have some 10.5x20 inch rims et 30 on 265/50/20 tires and I was wondering will it fit on the atlas without rubbing, does anyone know? Will I need spacers?


This would be tight and you probably need spacers but more importantly putting 265/50-20's on a 10.5' wide wheel is outside the spec for that tire and wheel mounting width. I bring that up as I had 265/50-20 mounting on my 20x9.5 et25 wheels and even on a 9.5" wide wheels the 265/50-20 didn't ride, drive or have the same noise level as when they were mounted on the stock 20x8 et34. I replaced with 275/45-20 tires and on the 9.5" wide wheel and the ride, handling and noise level significantly improved, this is for the exact same tire: nokian wrg4 and the 265/50-20 only had 1500 miles on them so it's not like they were worn tires.


----------



## Realone87 (Apr 26, 2021)

teasleyvdub said:


> Gonna be putting these on next week!
> 20x 10.5 et 25 all the way around
> 
> 
> ...


Can you confirm the offset? This post says 25 but I'm pretty sure a later post says 35.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

+35 might rub with a 10.5 wheel.. however +25 could possibly stick out a bit on a 10.5 wheel


----------



## Realone87 (Apr 26, 2021)

teasleyvdub said:


> Lol so yea the trim pieces and black on the door is photo shop at the moment. I have all the stuff to make it look exactly like this just waiting on the temps to get right so I can get it done. I want it to look fresh for show season. Wheels are amazing though 20x10.5 et35 stock tires parelli. This is what size should have come on these. These wheels are easily 10 pounds lighter than the stock ones so it saves like 40 pounds over all and you can really feel it. More power and handles soooooo much better. Rides smoother than those heavy faced stock wheels. 70 80 90 on the interstate smooooooth.


Here is where it says et 35 on the 20x10.5 wheels. I'd like to put these on my wife's full size atlas


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Realone87 said:


> Here is where it says et 35 on the 20x10.5 wheels. I'd like to put these on my wife's full size atlas


If he has put them on.. it should fit. Can’t see the back spacing on the wheels, might have to check for them.
Typically +30 to +32 fits but +35 is super tight.. just got to make sure they don’t hit your calipers or any of the suspension components. Going up to a bigger wheel like a 21 or 22 inch has less issues.. but I get it.


----------



## teasleyvdub (Jul 8, 2007)

Realone87 said:


> Here is where it says et 35 on the 20x10.5 wheels. I'd like to put these on my wife's full size atlas


Damn Im sorry I accidentally put 35 thats the stock et.
These are 20 x 10.5 et25 all the way around. I got 15 mm spacers for the rears and it looks PERFECT!

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

teasleyvdub said:


> Damn Im sorry I accidentally put 35 thats the stock et.
> These are 20 x 10.5 et25 all the way around. I got 15 mm spacers for the rears and it looks PERFECT!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Well show them off


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Has anyone seen any change in MPG with different tire sizes? Thinking about going from 255 to 285 and wondering if it’s going to make a big difference


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> Has anyone seen any change in MPG with different tire sizes? Thinking about going from 255 to 285 and wondering if it’s going to make a big difference


Ok so define “huge” difference? And compared to same wheel size?
Also what is the sidewall depth? If your asking the difference between a 285/50/20 and 255/55/20 your nearly the same height, but width will cause more traction (rubber on the ground) which will give you less gas mileage. Plus the tire is typically heavier.
Now how much is huge? Is 2 mpg huge to you? That is 10% of your normally getting 20 mpgs.
Look how skinny the tire is on the bmw i3 car..

however there is a lot of images of having a wider tire it just depends on where you live your driving style your traction needs etc. there’s not one size fits all.


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Ok so define “huge” difference? And compared to same wheel size?
> Also what is the sidewall depth? If your asking the difference between a 285/50/20 and 285/55/20 your nearly the same height, but width will cause more traction (rubber on the ground) which will give you less gas mileage. Plus the tire is typically heavier.
> Now how much is huge? Is 2 mpg huge to you? That is 10% of your normally getting 20 mpgs.
> Look how skinny the tire is on the bmw i3 car..
> ...


I would like to go from the stock 255/50s to 285/50s on the stock 20” Mejorada, the new tires will be 9lbs heavier each. I’m currently getting 21 mpg around town in north Texas and would like to stay above 20 ideally


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> I would like to go from the stock 255/50s to 285/50s on the stock 20” Mejorada, the new tires will be 9lbs heavier each. I’m currently getting 21 mpg around town in north Texas and would like to stay above 20 ideally


Made a slight error on previous post, going to a 285/50 shouldnt be an issue. However putting this on the stock 9 inch wheel will make your tire stick out past the rim and they don’t really recommend a 285 on a 9” wheel.. your at the top end max..

for being 9lbs that is 36 extra lbs and adding ~250-300 pounds of unsprung weight. Remember you also have the air pressure inside..

You can get 20 however you will have to drive a lot more conservative just depending on how you like to drive.

realistically you’re probably in the 18 1/2 to 19 mpg taken care separation your normal driving habits

hope this helps.. don’t let one or two mpg steer you away from going to a bigger tire. I think the biggest concern is a 9 inch wheel width. I would talk to your local tire shop and look at the tire manufacturers recommendation for a wheel size.
You may have to drop down to a 275 to remain in spec.. not worth trying to fit some thing on a 9 inch wheel when you avoid the tire warranty that you just spent a bunch of money on new tires.


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Made a slight error on previous post, going to a 285/50 shouldnt be an issue. However putting this on the stock 9 inch wheel will make your tire stick out past the rim and they don’t really recommend a 285 on a 9” wheel.. your at the top end max..
> 
> for being 9lbs that is 36 extra lbs and adding ~250-300 pounds of unsprung weight. Remember you also have the air pressure inside..
> 
> ...


You think it’ll take that big a hit? Also how do you figure an extra 250-300lbs additional unsprung?


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> You think it’ll take that big a hit? Also how do you figure an extra 250-300lbs additional unsprung?


To me that is not a big hit.. but up to you.. 
for Un sprung weight the calculation is a bit lose, but here you go:
9lbs x 4 wheels = 36 lbs X factor of (6 typical) + air weight (depends on your pressure) and balance weights.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

JimmyWayne said:


> I would like to go from the stock 255/50s to 285/50s on the stock 20” Mejorada, the new tires will be 9lbs heavier each. I’m currently getting 21 mpg around town in north Texas and would like to stay above 20 ideally


Keep in mind also that the new tire will be roughly a -3.78% speedometer error from going to the larger tires so you'll be moving slower and covering more miles than the speedometer and odometer display. Unless you're going to manually calculate your MPG the reading from the car will not be your actual MPG.


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

gti_addict said:


> Keep in mind also that the new tire will be roughly a -3.78% speedometer error from going to the larger tires so you'll be moving slower and covering more miles than the speedometer and odometer display. Unless you're going to manually calculate your MPG the reading from the car will not be your actual MPG.


I’ve thought about that as well, is there a way to correct? Have the dealer reprogram?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

I haven't checked with OBDeleven yet but there was an option on my Tiguan as well as GTIs and Golfs to select a different tire circumference. Then it's a matter of testing out which setting has the correct (or closest) reading when driving.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 85995


Closer pics? LOL... time for lowering


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 86073


Very nice! What wheels are those and it's specs? 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

They are Neuspeed RSE 103; 22x10 et 35


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 85995


Where did you purchase? Love the bronze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

I purchased them directly from NEUSPEED 

I love the how the Bronze looked with the Racing Green. Very happy with the end result.


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

Fifteen52 Turbomac 18x8.5 on Pirelli Scorpion AT+ 265/60/18. 15mm spacers all around


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 86073


I think me sees painted fender flares?


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Frstrtdmac said:


> I think me sees painted fender flares?


Looks like it, good catch. And, blacked out chrome or even painted to match, hard to tell in the pictures. That looks great.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> Looks like it, good catch. And, blacked out chrome or even painted to match, hard to tell in the pictures. That looks great.


Agreed.. only reason why I caught it.. I just painted mine too!!


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

If the wife wasn't with me when I purchased I would have got an SEL x-sport with R-Line model including the 21" nice-enough wheels rather than the still nice x-sport SE with technology with VR6 and ho-hum 20" wheels.

The Atlas is brand new (200 miles thus far) so I'm just passively looking for the right 21" wheel. Even so, the stock wheels ain't too bad for the interim. To me, that's just evidence of a well-designed vehicle. Given some of the ugly vehicles on the road today, I think the design is pretty incredible - even with the so-so wheels.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> View attachment 88565
> 
> If the wife wasn't with me when I purchased I would have got an SEL x-sport with R-Line model including the 21" nice-enough wheels rather than the SE with technology with VR6 and ho-hum 20" wheels.
> 
> ...


i hear you.. I would entertain going to 22” wheels.. the tires are cheaper and selection. For variety 22” far exceed 21” wheels and the 22” wheels are also tyicpally cheaper too


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Frstrtdmac said:


> i hear you.. I would entertain going to 22” wheels.. the tires are cheaper and selection. For variety 22” far exceed 21” wheels and the 22” wheels are also tyicpally cheaper too


Thanks for the tip on the 22's as I was unaware of greater availability. I'm more than willing to get the improved ride firmness of a 21" wheel but not sure I'm so willig to get the additional firmness of a 22". After all, it's still an SUV and imperfect pavement.

But given the right 22" tire/wheel combo I can probably be talked into it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

vadubster said:


> View attachment 86694
> 
> Fifteen52 Turbomac 18x8.5 on Pirelli Scorpion AT+ 265/60/18. 15mm spacers all around


Looks good


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

ToadStool said:


> View attachment 88565
> 
> If the wife wasn't with me when I purchased I would have got an SEL x-sport with R-Line model including the 21" nice-enough wheels rather than the still nice x-sport SE with technology with VR6 and ho-hum 20" wheels.
> 
> The Atlas is brand new (200 miles thus far) so I'm just passively looking for the right 21" wheel. Even so, the stock wheels ain't too bad for the interim. To me, that's just evidence of a well-designed vehicle. Given some of the ugly vehicles on the road today, I think the design is pretty incredible - even with the so-so wheels.


You can buy my stock r-line 21s  



[mention]Frstrtdmac [/mention] talked me into 22s too   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSIPS (May 9, 2021)

Just waiting on our 2021 atlas with exec line an R line to get delivered and in the meantime am looking for 21 inch wheels for it. I’m searching a lot of aftermarket stuff but not finding much (I’m in Canada) wondering if anyone could recommend sites or retailers?


----------



## IvanBlock (Feb 22, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> View attachment 88565
> 
> If the wife wasn't with me when I purchased I would have got an SEL x-sport with R-Line model including the 21" nice-enough wheels rather than the still nice x-sport SE with technology with VR6 and ho-hum 20" wheels.
> 
> The Atlas is brand new (200 miles thus far) so I'm just passively looking for the right 21" wheel. Even so, the stock wheels ain't too bad for the interim. To me, that's just evidence of a well-designed vehicle. Given some of the ugly vehicles on the road today, I think the design is pretty incredible - even with the so-so wheels.


I was in your exact position. Found happy medium with powder coat and tires. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ToadStool said:


> Thanks for the tip on the 22's as I was unaware of greater availability. I'm more than willing to get the improved ride firmness of a 21" wheel but not sure I'm so willig to get the additional firmness of a 22". After all, it's still an SUV and imperfect pavement.
> 
> But given the right 22" tire/wheel combo I can probably be talked into it.


LOL.. I can talk you into it.. but you need to choose what’s best for you also what type of look you’re looking for.. do the research on 21 inch tires they’re typically 100 or so dollars more each tire (don’t flame me because it depends from tire manufacture the difference in dollars).. 

As in terms of the ride your scorpion Perelli zeros are horrible.. with a good pair of either Michelin‘s or continentals or some thing that has a smooth ride or greatly improve in fact my 22 inch with a smaller profile feels no different in fact I would argue please say it feels better on a cushy ride handling everything.. 

The Braselton 21 inch or nice... but they weigh a ton.. maximum mpg I was ever able to get was in the 21-22..
With the 22s I have with tires that are close to what the stock is when I gas it hard I get 22 but if I drive comfortably I get 26.. Watch my video to prove it..

but again it all depends on what you’re looking for the offer of the work with knobby tires because of the traction it creates will always get less gas mileage than road tires. however I don’t do much Offroad in my atlas I have a separate truck for that. so I wanted to be a more sportier SUV like the Audi Q8 or Q7.. now I know my car doesn’t look exactly like yet but getting some good Forge wheels that are 22 inch at 29 pounds or under will affect the Unsprung weight.. but honestly it’s about the look that you’re wanting don’t worry about MPG‘s.. lots of wheel manufacturers out there make some good looking wheels.. what’s hard to find is an offset that brings your wheel at least almost even with the fender hahaha


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

Speaking of Braselton, anyone know what size spacers work well with them? Its my wife's car and want to keep it just clean OEM+


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

ipop07 said:


> Speaking of Braselton, anyone know what size spacers work well with them? Its my wife's car and want to keep it just clean OEM+












Offset is +34, I think a 10mm spacer should get you a nice flush look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Slomski (Aug 25, 2019)

Rotiform JDR 22x10, stuck with stock tire brand Pirelli Scorpion AS Plus 265/40/R22. Wheel offset is +20.


----------



## ReignMKR (Jan 28, 2014)

Asanti 22x9” +15 wrapped in continental extreme contacts sport+ 265/40 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

ReignMKR said:


> Asanti 22x9” +15 wrapped in continental extreme contacts sport+ 265/40
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So hot!!


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

California-Kid said:


> I had these wheels/tires on my Atlas Prime. Mounted them on my new Atlas CS.
> Toyo Open Country AT 2, 265/65R18
> mounted on Motegi Racing MR135 18x9.5, ET 35
> 10mm spacers in the front, 20mm spacers in the rear
> ...


You have a very keen eye. Artist?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

bgc996 said:


> View attachment 85995


Damn, this is perfection.


----------



## EuroDriver03 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

bgc996 said:


>


Spectacular. Well done.


----------



## BIGSIPS (May 9, 2021)

got the dealer to powder coat our Braselton 21” because we were not feeling the original look and I couldn't be happier so happy with the look


----------



## RaptorVW (May 28, 2021)

dieselpwr said:


> most other models have similar threads, so it would be cool to see some Atlas with different wheels. Personally i think the 18's look too small on this truck.


20" Trenton Graphite Wheels. Stock wheels will be used for winters, but I'm not too sure about that size being the best for snow tires. Yes that is snow flurries(Canadian Rain) in Ontario on May 28th on the day we picked it up from the dealer.....


----------



## BIGSIPS (May 9, 2021)

RaptorVW said:


> 20" Trenton Graphite Wheels. Stock wheels will be used for winters, but I'm not too sure about that size being the best for snow tires. Yes that is snow flurries(Canadian Rain) in Ontario on May 28th on the day we picked it up from the dealer.....
> 
> View attachment 93350


Beauty!


----------



## Stayt (May 31, 2021)

BIGSIPS said:


> got the dealer to powder coat our Braselton 21” because we were not feeling the original look and I couldn't be happier so happy with the look
> View attachment 93348
> View attachment 93348


this setup is so fire.


----------



## Stayt (May 31, 2021)

where are all of the 20" OEM rims for these trucks at? 
Preferably black 20" OEM


----------



## TXAtlasCS (May 3, 2021)

I don't think these necessarily count as "different" but I haven't seen a lot of newer Cross Sports running around with them on. I took them off my V6 Launch edition when I traded it in for this Cross Sport.


----------



## BIGSIPS (May 9, 2021)

TXAtlasCS said:


> I don't think these necessarily count as "different" but I haven't seen a lot of newer Cross Sports running around with them on. I took them off my V6 Launch edition when I traded it in for this Cross Sport.
> View attachment 94567
> View attachment 94565


This is a sweet set up! Love the red badge


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Has anyone fitted 17" wheels? Planning ahead on the winter setup...


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m struggling to find wheels. I want 18x8-9 et34-20 and I want 57.1 hubs so I don’t have to use rings but this combo seems rare. Any advice?


----------



## mcmason (Apr 4, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> I’m struggling to find wheels. I want 18x8-9 et34-20 and I want 57.1 hubs so I don’t have to use rings but this combo seems rare. Any advice?


I ended up with Vors LP1s. I really wanted to avoid rings and spacers too, but could never find the right wheel. These need small hub rings, but I figured I could live with that as long as all the other criteria are met.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

JimmyWayne said:


> I’m struggling to find wheels. I want 18x8-9 et34-20 and I want 57.1 hubs so I don’t have to use rings but this combo seems rare. Any advice?


FWIW, BBS wheels have alloy adapter rings that are securely mounted to each wheel via a special circlip. This may be the best alternative to the typical plastic adapter rings. Caution: BBS wheels are premium, and are priced accordingly.

🍺


----------



## Lacrews (Jun 24, 2021)

BIGSIPS said:


> got the dealer to powder coat our Braselton 21” because we were not feeling the original look and I couldn't be happier so happy with the look
> View attachment 93348
> View attachment 93348


I just bought this exact vehicle and want to powder coat... do you know what finish this is... glossy? Semi? Love it!


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

You guys think it’s ok to run a Motegi wheel with a 1280 load rating on the Atlas?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

JimmyWayne said:


> You guys think it’s ok to run a Motegi wheel with a 1280 load rating on the Atlas?


According to my calculator, the maximum weight capacity for 4 of those wheels is 5120 pounds.

The gross vehicle weight (empty weight plus payload) of a 2021 Atlas is about 5900 lbs. The door sticker on my specific vehicle says 5864 lbs. (Atlas SE 4-Motion 2.0T).

I would definitely NOT use wheels with that low of a load rating.

🍺


----------



## nolan22 (Nov 17, 2020)

JimmyWayne said:


> You guys think it’s ok to run a Motegi wheel with a 1280 load rating on the Atlas?


This guy ran them on both of his Atlas's 









Larger tires?


275/55/20 on stock wheels Has anyone had success running stock 20 in wheels with 275/55/20 tires? I have B2B Blocks and 20mm spacers. Will I have rubbing issues?




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

nolan22 said:


> This guy ran them on both of his Atlas's


My recommendation against them is based solely on the manufacturers’ weight ratings for the wheels and for the vehicle.

🍺


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

JimmyWayne said:


> You guys think it’s ok to run a Motegi wheel with a 1280 load rating on the Atlas?


I recently had a conversation with somebody who did a wheel with that same capacity on his Atlas. I'm committed to over-engineered products oozing with tremendous structural integrity, not under-engineered. Driving on wheels already functioning near max capacity might be fine cruising down a smooth freeway. But just one adverse condition like a chuckhole, 2x4, a wheel defect like a poor weld, etc could be catastrophic and not just for the driver but for others. I've seen high-speed accidents in real time where all the weight of the vehicle was transferred at least for a moment to a single wheel nose diving into the pavement with a momentum of 85 - 90 mph. Life's too short as it is. When a mfg'er states a significant limitation, I prefer to believe them.

On a similar note, I've been researching wheels/tires for my Atlas the past few months and when I study some of the designs, I can't believe there aren't more catastrophies. I'm no engineer but I try to study the physics of some of these wheels and the stresses some of these toothpick spokes must be under, pulling from above the hub and pushing below the hub. Moreover, many wheels these days have their spokes on the very outside of the rim/wheel and the wheel could be 10 - 12 inches deep and zero support on the inside rim and I'm trying to understand the forces and potential lack of balanced stress, etc. I have to admit I get a little queasy over some of these seeminly anemic wheel designs. Then there's those who put tires on too wide / too narrow a wheel purely for aesthetics and did a little research on the matter. I'm all for aesthetics and in fact that's the biggest contributing factor to my buying my Atlas. But some of the risks I see others take just with wheels? I thought only children believed they're gonna' live forever.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

ToadStool said:


> I recently had a conversation with somebody who did a wheel with that same capacity on his Atlas. I'm committed to over-engineered products oozing with tremendous structural integrity, not under-engineered. Driving on wheels already functioning near max capacity might be fine cruising down a smooth freeway. But just one adverse condition like a chuckhole, 2x4, a wheel defect like a poor weld, etc could be catastrophic and not just for the driver but for others. I've seen high-speed accidents in real time where all the weight of the vehicle was transferred at least for a moment to a single wheel nose diving into the pavement with a momentum of 85 - 90 mph. Life's too short as it is. When a mfg'er states a significant limitation, I prefer to believe them.
> 
> On a similar note, I've been researching wheels/tires for my Atlas the past few months and when I study some of the designs, I can't believe there aren't more catastrophies. I'm no engineer but I try to study the physics of some of these wheels and the stresses some of these toothpick spokes must be under, pulling from above the hub and pushing below the hub. Moreover, many wheels these days have their spokes on the very outside of the rim/wheel and the wheel could be 10 - 12 inches deep and zero support on the inside rim and I'm trying to understand the forces and potential lack of balanced stress, etc. I have to admit I get a little queasy over some of these seeminly anemic wheel designs. Then there's those who put tires on too wide / too narrow a wheel purely for aesthetics and did a little research on the matter. I'm all for aesthetics and in fact that's the biggest contributing factor to my buying my Atlas. But some of the risks I see others take just with wheels? I thought only children believed they're gonna' live forever.


Your answer was better than mine.  

🍺


----------



## nolan22 (Nov 17, 2020)

IvanBlock said:


> I was in your exact position. Found happy medium with powder coat and tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the exact tires and what are their specs? They look great!


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

Mark Slomski said:


> Rotiform JDR 22x10, stuck with stock tire brand Pirelli Scorpion AS Plus 265/40/R22. Wheel offset is +20.


Gorgeous....looks like a budget RSQ8. Very well done.


----------



## cookie monster 88 (Jul 3, 2021)

20x9 +35 offset 2crave Mach m4 wheels
Stock 255/50/20 continental cross sport tires.


----------



## Dc_sporty (Jul 9, 2021)

Tru3630 said:


> Asanti Abl-27 Dynasty
> 22x9 +32
> 265/40
> 
> ...


Is the ride rough?


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 15, 2003)

wwap916 said:


> New member, long time lurker, finally got around to installing some new wheels on the wife's Atlas. Much better fitment and zero rubbing. 285/40/22 on 22" x 9" +32 all around.


Can you tell me which wheels and tires these are exactly?


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

cobrakillerta said:


> Can you tell me which wheels and tires these are exactly?


22x9 XO Luxury wheels with 285/40/22 Atlas Force tires. I'm actually thinking about selling them. My wife wants black wheels now.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

wwap916 said:


> 22x9 XO Luxury wheels with 285/40/22 Atlas Force tires. I'm actually thinking about selling them. My wife wants black wheels now.


Interested in some "almost new" black TSW 20's?








SOLD!


Sold




www.vwvortex.com





(I went down to 19" wheels/tires)


----------



## wwap916 (Mar 18, 2020)

snobrdrdan said:


> Interested in some "almost new" black TSW 20's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks. I'll be going with another 22" set.


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 15, 2003)

wwap916 said:


> 22x9 XO Luxury wheels with 285/40/22 Atlas Force tires. I'm actually thinking about selling them. My wife wants black wheels now.


Private message sent 👍🏼


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

2019 ATLAS on 24x10 Curva C300 wheels w/ 275/35r24 tires. 20mm spacer in the rear and aleveling kit























Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

So far 
20% front tint
Complete DE Autoled interior kit
DE Autoled fogs w/strobe kit
All 4 tweeters & all 4 speakers changed to JBL
12" JBL spare tire sub 
B2B BFT fit blocks
Forge leveling kit but switching for B2B camber correcting kit
Rear 20mm ECS tuning spacer kit
No front spacer (couldn't fit)
AFE Momentum ST PRO 5R Cold Air intake system
OEM 20x8, +34 offset wheels w/ 255/50r20 tires
1st 22x9, +35 offset wheels w/ 275/45r22 tires
2nd 24x10, +35 offset wheels w/ 275/35r24 tires

































































Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

emdy said:


> View attachment 79701
> 
> 
> 275 60 18 winter wheels, moda rims off a mercedes with 30mm spacers added


What offset are your wheels before the spacers? I’m wanting to run this same setup with a set of 18x8 ET25 wheels I have. Also do you have any pictures from the side?


----------



## Juneau21 (Jun 20, 2021)

Not that different, but stock Braseltons powder coated gloss black. Lowered on H&R Springs


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Jcperson84 said:


> So far
> 20% front tint
> Complete DE Autoled interior kit
> DE Autoled fogs w/strobe kit
> ...





Jcperson84 said:


> So far
> 20% front tint
> Complete DE Autoled interior kit
> DE Autoled fogs w/strobe kit
> ...


Have you installed the B2B Camber Correcting kit? I have the Forge Leveling kit installed and have been eyeing that B2B kit to get the camber back in range. Please share any pics or opinions. Thanks!


----------



## condor767 (Feb 28, 2018)

2019 SE Tech with 20” Trenton Gray OEM wheels


----------



## tycurtorm (Mar 12, 2018)

Rotiform OZR 
20x10.5 et25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

tycurtorm said:


> Rotiform OZR
> 20x10.5 et25
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What tire size?


----------



## tycurtorm (Mar 12, 2018)

JimmyWayne said:


> Nice! What tire size?


275/55/20 
Ironman AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

tycurtorm said:


> Rotiform OZR
> 20x10.5 et25
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey brother, the ride looks sick! I'm looking to do a similar setup, maybe you can help me out. I have some Vossen 21x10.5 et32 wheels off of my Audi S7. I'm looking to put tires on them and throw them on the wife's new Atlas. How is you clearance of the shock tower with the 10.5 et25? Also does your fitment slightly poke? From what I gathered I would run a 21x10.5 et32-10mm spacer for an effective et of et22 or a 15mm spacer for an effective et of et17 all around with 295/40/R21 tires. Do you think I will have fitment issues clearance to shock tower or excessive poke or rubbing?

Can anyone else out there help a brotha out??? Appreciate you all in advance...Cheers!


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Check load rating of those wheels, atlas might be to heavy for them. 

Also, 295.... Good luck with that


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

G-CAN said:


> Check load rating of those wheels, atlas might be to heavy for them.
> 
> Also, 295.... Good luck with that


Great, new user to the forum and my first response on this forum is absolutely useless, snarky, and condescending...exactly why I hate the forums lol...

So #1 You must not be too familiar with wheels, or aftermarket wheels, their structure, manufacturing process or anything about them for that matter lol. Whatever ignorance/unseeded hate or bias you have is your bliss I guess...A simple google search will show vehicles such as the Bentley Bentayga GROSS VEHICLE WEIGHT 5,800+lbs running these same wheels. Think I'm good there champ considering the Atlas is only 4600lbs.

#2 I'm looking for answers/help. If it's not feasible, simply say it as such and recommend a better or plausible solution...Considering I'm only about 8mm away from tycurtom's setup poke wise I think I might be ok since my circumference is smaller. Only challenge I may experience is after lowering as I don't have the true scope of where the H&R springs truly settle at (Springs can settle different for each application*)...Hence why I'm asking for help...But you're the type that already knows everything in the universe and doesn't care about that you just want to be negative lol...anyways thanks for your USELESS input...it was momentously helpful NOT


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

aaronsananikone said:


> Hey brother, the ride looks sick! I'm looking to do a similar setup, maybe you can help me out. I have some Vossen 21x10.5 et32 wheels off of my Audi S7. I'm looking to put tires on them and throw them on the wife's new Atlas. How is you clearance of the shock tower with the 10.5 et25? Also does your fitment slightly poke? From what I gathered I would run a 21x10.5 et32-10mm spacer for an effective et of et22 or a 15mm spacer for an effective et of et17 all around with 295/40/R21 tires. Do you think I will have fitment issues clearance to shock tower or excessive poke or rubbing?
> 
> Can anyone else out there help a brotha out??? Appreciate you all in advance...Cheers!


I think you'll be fine with the wheel size but 295 might be a little too wide. I have 22x10 Rotiform JDR +20 but with 275/40/22 and it doesn't rub unless I'm going in reverse at full turn right down my driveway. And it barely rubs. I would say and have heard that 275 or 285 is most likely the max without removing fender liners or additional mods. As far as poking it sits flush with the wheel wells when you look behind the car. Looks perfect


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

aaronsananikone said:


> Great, new user to the forum and my first response on this forum is absolutely useless, snarky, and condescending...exactly why I hate the forums lol...
> 
> So #1 You must not be too familiar with wheels, or aftermarket wheels, their structure, manufacturing process or anything about them for that matter lol. Whatever ignorance/unseeded hate or bias you have is your bliss I guess...A simple google search will show vehicles such as the Bentley Bentayga GROSS VEHICLE WEIGHT 5,800+lbs running these same wheels. Think I'm good there champ considering the Atlas is only 4600lbs.
> 
> ...


Sorry princess.


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

BLo408 said:


> I think you'll be fine with the wheel size but 295 might be a little too wide. I have 22x10 Rotiform JDR +20 but with 275/40/22 and it doesn't rub unless I'm going in reverse at full turn right down my driveway. And it barely rubs. I would say and have heard that 275 or 285 is most likely the max without removing fender liners or additional mods. As far as poking it sits flush with the wheel wells when you look behind the car. Looks perfect


Thanks for the info, super appreciative! Are you lowered also? I didn't take into account that tycurtorm might be on a lift/levelling kit. Looks like I'll have to go back to the drawing board to figure out tire fitment. Was hoping the 21's would afford me a little more clearances than 22's as I saw a 2021 Rline running 285/45R21's at the stealership when I was signing papers...but I believe those are only 9" wide. My main concern was shock tower clearances, but sounds like I should be ok on that. Fine tuning outside fitment shouldn't be a problem, just gotta do some calculations on how aggressive I can get the fitment without rub issues.



G-CAN said:


> Sorry princess.


What are you 17? who hurt you bro lol....what a clown.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

aaronsananikone said:


> Thanks for the info, super appreciative! Are you lowered also? I didn't take into account that tycurtorm might be on a lift/levelling kit. Looks like I'll have to go back to the drawing board to figure out tire fitment. Was hoping the 21's would afford me a little more clearances than 22's as I saw a 2021 Rline running 285/45R21's at the stealership when I was signing papers...but I believe those are only 9" wide. My main concern was shock tower clearances, but sounds like I should be ok on that. Fine tuning outside fitment shouldn't be a problem, just gotta do some calculations on how aggressive I can get the fitment without rub issues.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you 17? who hurt you bro lol....what a clown.


Only clown here is you. 

All I said check for load rating (not sure what did I say wrong there) as 9/10 drivers has no clue that is even a factor to look at. 

And second, good luck with 295 as it's not a straight fitment and you won't know without trying. 

Take a chill pill dude, I could probably be your dad.


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

G-CAN said:


> Only clown here is you.
> 
> All I said check for load rating (not sure what did I say wrong there) as 9/10 drivers has no clue that is even a factor to look at.
> 
> ...


Obviously the keyboard warrior type...thanks again for the useless input/info. Glad I could waste your time and hurt your feelings while getting actual helpful information from BLo408


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Takes one to know one, ha. 

Enjoy life BRO


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

G-CAN said:


> Takes one to know one, ha.
> 
> Enjoy life BRO


I live in So-Cal and took the wife for a canyon cruise tonight in my 6MT Audi R8...I also daily drive an I.E tuned stage1 full e85 Audi S7 with 590AWHP that is actually faster than my R8...The Atlas was bought as a beater car for the wife to go 10 miles to work and back and also haul the family/kids around...you can definitely say life is great and I'm enjoying it...Hope you're enjoying your life as much as me BRO ...

follow me on instagram @audisportfam. I'll put the Atlas project as it progresses on there too...and don't worry I'm public unlike your ex-boyfriend who hurt you and left that stick up your you know what 

Oh, BTW you can see the 21" Vossen's on the S7 that will be going onto the wife's Atlas in this pic, what a coincidence it's all full circle  Maybe next time when a user new or old in this community asks nicely for advice or input, you can shed more light and actually be a good person and be helpful rather a snarky tool...I get that you're not the sharpest tool obviously, but a non-useful tool is still a tool none the less... take care lil buddy it was fun BRO.


----------



## NNS (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello everyone, I just put some 20x10.5 niche rims on some 285 tires with 15mm spacers and it’s got some serious poke, love the stance now. The only problem is all the dirt the tires throw up when driving, can anyone suggest some good mud flaps? I don’t want the shirt stock ones that come from Volkswagen, some rally armours would be nice but does anyone know a good site? Or has anyone got them already and good share where they got them from? Thanks!


----------



## NNS (Apr 16, 2021)

NNS said:


> Hello everyone, I just put some 20x10.5 niche rims on some 285 tires with 15mm spacers and it’s got some serious poke, love the stance now. The only problem is all the dirt the tires throw up when driving, can anyone suggest some good mud flaps? I don’t want the shirt stock ones that come from Volkswagen, some rally armours would be nice but does anyone know a good site? Or has anyone got them already and good share where they got them from? Thanks!


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

aaronsananikone said:


> I live in So-Cal and took the wife for a canyon cruise tonight in my 6MT Audi R8...I also daily drive an I.E tuned stage1 full e85 Audi S7 with 590AWHP that is actually faster than my R8...The Atlas was bought as a beater car for the wife to go 10 miles to work and back and also haul the family/kids around...you can definitely say life is great and I'm enjoying it...Hope you're enjoying your life as much as me BRO ...
> 
> follow me on instagram @audisportfam. I'll put the Atlas project as it progresses on there too...and don't worry I'm public unlike your ex-boyfriend who hurt you and left that stick up your you know what
> 
> ...


You have some serious personality issues acting up like a spoiled brat like this. 

I hope there are admins on this board to react to this behavior.


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

NNS said:


> View attachment 116393
> View attachment 116394


Honestly that looks perfect to me, love the concavity your wheels have. By chance do you know the offsets of your wheels prior to the addition of the 15mm spacers? If so you can subtract the 15mm from whatever the wheel offset is to get the effective offset/ET (For example et20 wheels - 15mm spacer = et5 effective/new offset*). Also, what is your full tire size? They look like 285/45r20? I'm going for just about the same aggressive fitment as you, but I plan to lower the vehicle on coil overs as well...I really wish these came with factory air-ride like my other cars 

As for mud flaps, I ordered some here - 20.42US $ 48% OFF|Front Rear 4pcs Set Car Mud Flaps for Volkswagen VW Teramont Atlas 2017 2018 2019 Splash Guards Mudguards Mudflaps Flap|Car Stickers| - AliExpress. Can't attest for quality or install yet as I just got the wife the car the 4th and I ordered these yesterday the 5th so they haven't showed up yet, and probably wont for a while. They have a ton of diff manufacturers on there offering pretty much the same mud flaps. I'm not sure if you've ever used Aliexpress before, but a tip is to keep an eye out for seller reputation/reviews, how many units they have sold, and also sellers shipping method. These items will give you a better scope of the overseas manufacturer you're dealing with and their overall reputation. Friendly warning as well, Aliexpress is also a rabbitt hole...and one cool product leads you to finding another haha...I got carried away and ended up ordering a few hundred dollars worth of small add ons for the car...

They also have some on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=vw+atlas+mud+flaps&ref=nb_sb_noss_2 but you will be paying the imported costs to the sellers on there, which is usually about 100% markup or more. The products on Amazon are generally from the same manufacturers you will find on Aliexpress as well, so its basically all the same products...If you don't mind waiting a little bit, I recommend the Aliexpress route to save some $$$.



G-CAN said:


> You have some serious personality issues acting up like a spoiled brat like this.
> 
> I hope there are admins on this board to react to this behavior.


They did when they reviewed and approved my comment. You seem to have forgotten that a forum should be a community for enthusiasts to help each other and share advice/input/info. Do us all a favor and stop wasting your time since you obviously do not have any valuable content to add. Thanks.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok buddy.

Tell us more about your R8, cause that's really relevant to this topic 

Boss level snob


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

NNS said:


> View attachment 116393
> View attachment 116394


I've always had good luck with ordering directly from Rally Armor. Their universal flaps are cheap if you get the basic ones and you can mount them as far outboard as you want since they are pretty large and easily trimmable. The only problem with the basic ones is they do warp after a while in extreme temps, but for $20 a set, you can go through quite a few. The urethane ones don't warp, but are a little too shiny for me.

Universal Mud Flaps, Rally Armor

I've put them on every one of my vehicles with aftermarket wheels/tires because without them and that much offset, you're bound to get chips all over your paint on the lower sides of the doors.


----------



## RAD_TDI (Sep 14, 2021)

Arteon wheels.


----------



## Juneau21 (Jun 20, 2021)

RAD_TDI said:


> Arteon wheels.
> View attachment 118266


Air or static?


----------



## RAD_TDI (Sep 14, 2021)

Juneau21 said:


> Air or static?


It was static for a few years but it’s now on air.

Classy house productions has full kits for our cars.








VW Atlas and Cross Sport


The experts on air suspension serving the entire Dallas-Fort Worth area. We specialize in car audio, suspension, trunk setups, wheels, and making your ride stand out!




www.classyhouseproductions.com


----------



## JimmyWayne (Apr 14, 2021)

OEM plus setup on our 19 4motion


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Which wheels fit from other cars on atlas? 
Need to get winter tires, and thinking of grabbing another set of wheels for them. 

What would be a recommended winter setup? 
Stick with factory 245/60/18 ?


----------



## DVSSurfer (Sep 1, 2021)

20” Rotiform OZR R159s in matte black (35mm offset) with 255/50R20 Falken Wildpeak AT3s.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Debating on if I like these or not. I may just get my Trentons powdered coated. Will see after a few days.

Tiguan Suzuka reps
20x8.5 et 38
Falken Wildpeak AT Trail


----------



## kirkandre6 (Oct 19, 2021)

_2021 Atlas w/ Marquee Luxury wheels 265 40 22 continental lx sports _


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

just ordered the basecamp wheels and geolander g015 in 245/70-17 (the vw recommended size). chickened out and didn't go anything wider in case they didn't fit. will post pics when i get it. should be a week or so.


----------



## sbabyak (Oct 22, 2021)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> 17x8 et20 fifteen52 Traverse MX on 265-70-17 Falken Wildpeak AT3W


This looks great, nice work! Is there any issues with rubbing, any lift, spacers, etc?


----------



## sbabyak (Oct 22, 2021)

Stero1D said:


> 18x8.5et45 Rotiform CCW with 20mm F and 25mm rear H&R DRA spacers wrapped in 265/60/18 Falken A3W (chickened out doing 265/65 cz of the wheel specs)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks really good, I like it a lot! Any lift, any rubbing?


----------



## sbabyak (Oct 22, 2021)

tycurtorm said:


> 275/55/20
> Ironman AT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you had any issues with rubbing? Any lift and/or spacers?


----------



## jsquaredkim (Nov 1, 2021)

hey guys,new to the forum, was wondering if 22x9.5 et35 with 305/40/22 tires will fit, minor rubbing i’m okay with. the used set already has 305s on them but more importantly if the wheel size is good to go.


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

jsquaredkim said:


> hey guys,new to the forum, was wondering if 22x9.5 et35 with 305/40/22 tires will fit, minor rubbing i’m okay with. the used set already has 305s on them but more importantly if the wheel size is good to go.


I only have wife's fitment to compare to as a tool, here is a direct comparison between her fitment and what you are looking to run:






Alloy Wheel & Tyre Fitment Calculator. Offset, Tyre Stretch and Speedo Error | Will They Fit


Alloy Wheel & tyre fitment calculator - it calculates inset, poke, speedo error, tyre stretch and loads more.




www.willtheyfit.com





I think the only two things I'd be concerned about is A: Overall diameter, From what I understand and have mostly read on here, a 285 and 295 are already pushing it. So I would suspect a 305 would be even harder to fit without rubbing/fender modification. IDK I could be wrong though also, because honestly I don't think many Atlas guys really push their fitment to the point of an aggressive/poke look. And B: strut clearance. Since OEM wheels are only 8 or 9" et34, you may have some strut clearance issues with that extra .5" on the inner width, so it's a possibility you may need to run a small spacer for clearance. IDK how much clearance the 9" et34's have left if any or a lot... Again, I'm not 100% positive and maybe someone who is running a similar setup can verify.

Honestly, if it were me and you're getting a good deal on them, I'd go for them and just play around with fitment/tire setup. There are plenty of things you can do and for reasonable cost to make it work out, spacers etc. It really depends how aggressive you'd be willing to go as well to make them fit. All of my car's have always been based around wheel fitment and making aggressive wheels that shouldn't fit - fit. As for the tires, you can always flip them on craigslist or offerup if they just don't end up working out in the end and use that money towards a different tire setup or to recoup the loss of a new tire setup.

As for wifey's setup, her fitment poke's about an 1" to 1.5" give or take, maybe more who knows, never really measured it, but she also has fender flares to accommodate the poke and make the wheels look flush to fender. Hope this info helps and someone else who is running a similar fitment you are looking to run can shed more light...Goodluck and cheers!


----------



## jsquaredkim (Nov 1, 2021)

thanks for the quick reply. i messaged the seller again to verify because according to the wheel website, they only made 9” and 10.5” 38mm and 35mm respectively. hopefully i get a response, saying it’s the 9”.

as you said, they are cheap enough for me to play around with, the tires on them are general grabber uhp so i wouldn’t have kept them anyhow


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Debating on if I like these or not. I may just get my Trentons powdered coated. Will see after a few days.
> 
> Tiguan Suzuka reps
> 20x8.5 et 38
> Falken Wildpeak AT Trail


Powder-coated Trenton wheels win out. Suzukas will be put up for sale in the classified section shortly.


----------



## apsuard (Nov 15, 2021)

CarniifeX said:


> Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome setup and one option I’m considering. One question is that I show these wheels are either +30 or +15. Are you sure your ET is 25? I’m leaning +15 to give the most strut clearance


----------



## aaronsananikone (Sep 5, 2021)

jsquaredkim said:


> thanks for the quick reply. i messaged the seller again to verify because according to the wheel website, they only made 9” and 10.5” 38mm and 35mm respectively. hopefully i get a response, saying it’s the 9”.
> 
> as you said, they are cheap enough for me to play around with, the tires on them are general grabber uhp so i wouldn’t have kept them anyhow


Any update? How did the wheels/tires end up working out for you? 

BTW, Here's some pics of the wife's fitment. Snagged some from my old crappy Galaxy s9 while visiting the folks so they don't really do it justice, car looks WAY more aggressive and meaner/bulkier in person (pics are on an incline driveway as well, so the car is sitting a little weird)...Also, I'm pending Solowerks to release their coil-over system help close some of the fender gap. Setup as mentioned is 21x10.5 w 275/45r21 (I forgot if I put 20mm or 25mm spacers on, either way offset is either et12 or et7*), honestly if I could do it again I would have gone risky and tried a 285/40 maybe even a 295 to box the tire edge a little more, and hopefully would have enough clearance thanks to the spacers....next time she needs tires I'll go one of these routes.


----------



## mwr1203 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Starkiller2212 (Oct 13, 2013)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Alrighty folks.. just got another new set.. but going to sell these! Less than 40 miles on them!!
> But here you go: Asanti ABL-27 Dynasty
> Specs: 22x9 +15 flow forged! (Custom offset + only 29lbs)
> Tires: new DWS06 plus!! Btw amazing tires!
> ...


How much poke is there


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

mwr1203 said:


> View attachment 134011


Is this lowered? 
Whyyyy couldn't they make wheel arches rounded, it just looks so off like this


----------



## ARTEM shev (Dec 4, 2021)

EuroDriver03 said:


> View attachment 92966


Tell me what kind of disk model, and parameters


----------



## gaines_impire2911 (Dec 18, 2021)

2022 Atlas Cross Sport SEL PREM R-Line Wheels for sale


I am looking to sell my 21" VW Braselton Wheels with the tires on them. The tires only have a 1k miles on them. Looking to sell them because I want to get the NEUSPEED RSe 103 in Bronze to put on my Pure Gray Cross Sport. $2500 for all of them including the tires. you can reach me here or...




www.vwvortex.com





Hey Guys I am looking to sell my OEM 21" Braselton Wheels. I shared the link to the thread I created.


----------



## Jonb0220 (Dec 22, 2021)

IvanBlock said:


> I was in your exact position. Found happy medium with powder coat and tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi can you tell me if you have a lift or spacers?
What size tire are you running?

this is the exact set up I want! Any rubbing?


----------



## stp28 (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm not usually a sucker for marketing, but I loved the Traverse MX look from the first time I saw them. Just mounted on a new '22 Atlas w/ Kumho Crugen HT51 tires (245/70R17).


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

CarniifeX said:


> Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did this setup cost you??? 
or at least just the wheels?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> Powder-coated Trenton wheels win out. Suzukas will be put up for sale in the classified section shortly.


What's the tire size?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

chompa1422 said:


> What's the tire size?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


265/50/20


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

arkitect06 said:


> 265/50/20


Looks amazing, i can't decide if i wanna drop it and go with a bit lower profile tire not paper thing just sporty look

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

bajan01 said:


> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Do Prismas only come in 18" or also in 20"?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

MasterFuu said:


> Beautiful. Do Prismas only come in 18" or also in 20"?


I believe that they only come in 18x8”.

I do have the original set (upper pic) for sale…located in South Florida.


----------



## condor767 (Feb 28, 2018)

Our new 2022 3.6SE 4Motion in Racing Green with the metallic gray spoke wheels.


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Last April I purchased a new 2021.5 Silver x-sport se w/tech to another vehicle then back to a 2021 pure gray SEL Prem.

When I was purchasing this new silver x-sport, I hated the wheels and tried to work something out with the dealer and failed. But over the next few weeks I began to enjoy the wheel. It's not racy, it's not off-road, it's just a peppy, happy-go-lucky, durable-looking street wheel.  Or something like that. See top pic.

When I purchased the premium 2021 pure gray, these are the wheels that came with it and compared to the silver's wheels, I really did not like these. See middle pic.

So I went out to eBay and purchased a set of new (greatly discounted) set of wheels (the same that came with the silver SUV). I put the other wheels up for sale on craigslist.com also at a greatly discounted price and sold them within 1 week. See bottom pic.

Was it an upgrade or downgrade? To me it was an upgrade but these wheels don't usually come with the Premium edition so perhaps others see it as a downgrade?

Don't get me wrong as I realize there's a few better looking (and more expensive) wheels I could have chosen and I'm probably one of the first to admit wheels/tires can make or break a vehicle's appearance. But I may not be keeping this Atlas for long either and just wanted that happy peppy look in mean time while hopefully not costing me anything.


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

Asanti 22" ABL-5 dropped on SCALE coilovers


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

How does it ride compared with stock?


----------



## neilsak (May 30, 2018)

G-CAN said:


> How does it ride compared with stock?


Since I took the softest aftermarket spring rating available (8KG), SCALE told me that it would match up nicely with the stock spring ride. On the adjustable shocks with 12 settings, I have it set to the softest setting, so with the combination of the 2 points above, the ride is actually pretty good. For sure I have to be careful to avoid potholes and uneven surfaces, I have bottomed out the spring on a few occasions where it makes a bang, but that is in very extreme situations. Most of the time the ride is pretty nice.


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

haven't seen many Atlas on the net with my setup and I love it! 265-60-18 tires on ART Replica 129 rims. 

View attachment 160960
View attachment 160961
View attachment 160962
View attachment 160960
View attachment 160961
View attachment 160962
View attachment 160964
View attachment 160960
View attachment 160961
View attachment 160962
View attachment 160964


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

Double post  sorry!


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

Rediator said:


> haven't seen many Atlas on the net with my setup and I love it! 265-60-18 tires on ART Replica 129 rims.
> 
> View attachment 160960
> View attachment 160961
> ...


Received my VW caps from Ebay


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

CarniifeX said:


> Our Atlas Cross Sport on NEUSPEED RSe103 22x10.0 +25 with 285/40/22 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello. Did you have to put on wheels spacers to clear 10 inch wide in the front ?


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

1OOProof said:


> Springs coming. 20x10 +25 275/45 Pirelli Scorpion Verde 2. Captain Kurk
> View attachment 55599
> View attachment 55601


What spacers did you use front and back ty


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Hi friends.. been on here lurking for awhile, but finally got to do things to my new atlas!!
> 2021 atlas cross sport sel rline!! Already putting new wheels on! Decided to go with rotiform jdr 22 x 10 woth dws+ 275/40/22
> 
> Plans are lowering, 22” wheels, and painting with chrome delete
> ...


Did you have to put spacers to clear 10 inch wide wheels ?


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

Atlas_416 said:


> Did you have to put spacers to clear 10 inch wide wheels ?


Hi, no, just needed centering hubs to all 4 wheels, nothing else


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

Rediator said:


> centering hubs


Thank you my Fellow Canadian! centering hubs ? Dont Atlas have 112X5 ? I guess your wheels different pattern..


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Atlas_416 said:


> Thank you my Fellow Canadian! centering hubs ? Dont Atlas have 112X5 ? I guess your wheels different pattern..


The bore on his replica Audi wheels is 66.6mm, and the Atlas has a 57.1mm hub .....so he just used 57.1mm to 66.6mm hub rings


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> The bore on his replica Audi wheels is 66.6mm, and the Atlas has a 57.1mm hub .....so he just used 57.1mm to 66.6mm hub rings


Ooooo did not know this :\ i always thought it was 66.6. I guess I'll have to do the same.
Thinking of doing 20x10 + 19 all around. Will that clear front and back without rubbing and hitting anything ?
Please help


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

Hello guys,

Need of summer rims and I was thinking of getting a 20x10 + 19 all around. Will this be okay all around front and back without hitting or rubbing anything ?
Please advise. Thank you all in advanced !


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

snobrdrdan said:


> The bore on his replica Audi wheels is 66.6mm, and the Atlas has a 57.1mm hub .....so he just used 57.1mm to 66.6mm hub rings


That’s exactly what happened


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Rediator said:


> Hi, no, just needed centering hubs to all 4 wheels, nothing else


Did you check the weight load on new wheels? 
Atlas is heavyyyy


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

G-CAN said:


> Did you check the weight load on new wheels?
> Atlas is heavyyyy


Nope, I am super fussy about the rims design and I happen to like this one


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

What I meant, if they can handle Atlas weight, wouldn't want you end up off the road with broken wheel
P.s. just noticed a LOT of balancing weights on the wheels


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

G-CAN said:


> What I meant, if they can handle Atlas weight, wouldn't want you end up off the road with broken wheel
> P.s. just noticed a LOT of balancing weights on the wheels


I know what you mean yes, I kept my OEM wheels, they could be useful someday


----------



## Rediator (11 mo ago)

G-CAN said:


> What I meant, if they can handle Atlas weight, wouldn't want you end up off the road with broken wheel
> P.s. just noticed a LOT of balancing weights on the wheels


I understand your concern but I got the wheels in a crazy deal from someone in need of cash


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

Impatiently waiting for the snow to melt away and the street sweepers to come out before mounting these Neuspeed RSe103 in 20x9, ET35, on my 2022 Atlas. Weighing only 24.5lbs, I'm looking at a drop in 10+ lbs per corner from the OEM 20x8 Rizla rims... I am counting on this to make a substantial difference in acceleration/braking/handling/fuel economy. My plan is to mount the stock Pirelli Scorpion Zero all-season tires in 255/50/R20, although I think a 265/50/R20 would fit better, I can't exactly bring myself to justify the additional expense for a tad bit more meat. I'll post some pictures once they are mounted...


----------



## SchwarzL (Mar 21, 2005)

Atlas_416 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need of summer rims and I was thinking of getting a 20x10 + 19 all around. Will this be okay all around front and back without hitting or rubbing anything ?
> Please advise. Thank you all in advanced !


Did you end up getting 20x10 et 19 rims? 

I'm looking at getting rims with the same specs and 275/45/20s and wondering if they will fit without issues also.


----------



## Continental Breakfast (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

SchwarzL said:


> Did you end up getting 20x10 et 19 rims?
> 
> I'm looking at getting rims with the same specs and 275/45/20s and wondering if they will fit without issues also.


I have them but not mounted yet. I will keep you posted. I went with 20x10 +25 instead of 19 to be safe.


----------



## SchwarzL (Mar 21, 2005)

Atlas_416 said:


> I have them but not mounted yet. I will keep you posted. I went with 20x10 +25 instead of 19 to be safe.


What size rubber did you go with? Were you worried that the et19 might rub?


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

255/50/20. Et 25 is just right for me. Ive seen similar specs at et 19 and owner said they didnt rub. 

Unless someone can verify this at 20x10 with 19 offset here. I think et 25 27 is flushed or a bit poke with my research with ppl specs.


----------



## Atlas_416 (10 mo ago)

Its confirmed that 20x10 + 25 et does not rub.


----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)

2019 R line 20's


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

As mentioned in post #735, I have mounted the Neuspeed RSe103 in 20x9 (ET35) on our 2022 Atlas. The verdict is out: weighing 24.5lbs, this is a 14.1lbs drop per corner from the OEM 20x8 Rizla rims that I weighed on our bathroom scale... Nearly 40lbs per rim! This seems unnecessarily heavy to the point where I am second guessing even running them as winters... This drop in unsprung weight made for a substantial difference in throttle response as well as ride comfort. The SUV doesn't 'thump' and roll over road cracks and imperfections nearly as hard, it certainly feels more nimble and agile.

I'll have to get some better pics once our spring weather cooperates - our Atlas and Sportwagen both sitting on Neuspeed wheels:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

nicholas_b90 said:


> As mentioned in post #735, I have mounted the Neuspeed RSe103 in 20x9 (ET35) on our 2022 Atlas. The verdict is out: weighing 24.5lbs, this is a 14.1lbs drop per corner from the OEM 20x8 Rizla rims that I weighed on our bathroom scale... Nearly 40lbs per rim! This seems unnecessarily heavy to the point where I am second guessing even running them as winters... This drop in unsprung weight made for a substantial difference in throttle response as well as ride comfort. The SUV doesn't 'thump' and roll over road cracks and imperfections nearly as hard, it certainly feels more nimble and agile.
> 
> I'll have to get some better pics once our spring weather cooperates - our Atlas and Sportwagen both sitting on Neuspeed wheels:


Thanks for the update, was hoping you'd post up your impressions soon.

A consistent theme across a lot of media Atlas reviews is the "crashing" over rough pavement and I've always wondered, after doing my own tire rotations, it if had to do with unsprung weight. Wheel weight reduction would also give the other benefits you mention, like better throttle response, handling, and overall dynamics.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

mhjett said:


> Thanks for the update, was hoping you'd post up your impressions soon.
> 
> A consistent theme across a lot of media Atlas reviews is the "crashing" over rough pavement and I've always wondered, after doing my own tire rotations, it if had to do with unsprung weight. Wheel weight reduction would also give the other benefits you mention, like better throttle response, handling, and overall dynamics.


My pleasure - glad to be participating in these forums when and where I can!

I too did come across a few reviews saying that the Atlas isn't as smooth and forgiving over rough pavement as you'd expect a large SUV to be... It surely felt like the Atlas was almost intentionally digging and diving into the cracks at every opportunity it got. Perhaps a mix of heavy wheels and typical mid-range suspension quality emphasizes this ride characteristic?

Anyhow, maybe this is a bit of placebo effect but I feel a noticeable improvement and these 'thumps' I'm trying to describe are nowhere near as uncomfortable feeling. My wife says she doesn't really feel a difference - but she's also the simple-minded 'get in and go' type of driver. I don't exactly know what is considered a heavy wheel on these large SUVs, but what I can tell you is that 24.5lbs for a 20x9 rim is on the light side and it definitely improves the overall driving dynamics of the Atlas.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

You used same tires? 

Tires make a huge difference in car handling and comfort.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

G-CAN said:


> You used same tires?
> 
> Tires make a huge difference in car handling and comfort.


Yes sir! I reused the stock Pirelli Scorpion Zero all-seasons in 255/50/R20 that was on the stock 20x8 rims... It's a decent tire but I considered grabbing a set of the Michelin Pilot Sport 4 SUV in 265/50/R20 for the 20x9 Neuspeed rims. I couldn't justify the added expense though, especially given that the Pirellis have less than 1k miles on them.


----------



## barleyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Does anyone have the Audi "Peeler" Wheels on their Atlas? I'm looking at the 20x8.5 version from an Audi Q5 but I can't track down a load rating for the wheel. All other specs closely match 5x112 ET33. Would just need hub rings.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

barleyboy said:


> Does anyone have the Audi "Peeler" Wheels on their Atlas? I'm looking at the 20x8.5 version from an Audi Q5 but I can't track down a load rating for the wheel. All other specs closely match 5x112 ET33. Would just need hub rings.


This site has an image:






VW Wheels, stock replicas - Hartmann Wheels







www.hartmannwheels.com


----------



## barleyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hartmann HRS6-204-MA in 20x9.0" ET25. These are a dark titanium grey color. They can accept OEM VW centercap # 3B7 601 171 XRW and are load rated to 720 kg (1,587 Lbs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if the OEM Audi 20" Peeler has the same load rating as these?


----------



## teasleyvdub_444 (7 mo ago)

Gonna get some better ones soon. And I post specs later if anyone wants.


----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)

DanHammer said:


> 2019 R line 20's
> View attachment 175526


I just replaced my wheels with Asanti Black Label 20x 9


----------



## ehirst83 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## rul8agn (May 7, 2014)

2022 R-Line
Rotiform JDR 22x10
Nitto NT420 265/40






























Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Leadus (10 mo ago)

teasleyvdub_444 said:


> Gonna get some better ones soon. And I post specs later if anyone wants.
> View attachment 192960
> View attachment 192961
> View attachment 192962


These rims really bring out the sportiness of the car. Good choice


----------



## Chandler1 (7 mo ago)

2019 Atlas
20X9.5 Curva Concepts C300 Matte Gun Metal wrapped in 265/50R20 Nitro tires. Stock upgrade with zero modification, rides perfectly. Only small draw back is that I lost about a 3mpg in fuel efficiency.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

3mpg? 

No tnx, it's already horrible on gas.


----------



## pbdave (6 mo ago)

22" Audi Q7 reps


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

pbdave said:


> View attachment 202207
> 
> 22" Audi Q7 reps


Nice! Love the fitment. What setup do you got going on? Looking to find something to reduce that wheel gap on mine but don't want to ruin ride quality.


----------



## pbdave (6 mo ago)

BLo408 said:


> Nice! Love the fitment. What setup do you got going on? Looking to find something to reduce that wheel gap on mine but don't want to ruin ride quality.


I am running Scale Suspension coilovers (regular not extra-low setup). Fully adjustable, takes some tweaking to get perfect but ends up much better than factory


----------



## BLo408 (Feb 25, 2021)

pbdave said:


> I am running Scale Suspension coilovers (regular not extra-low setup). Fully adjustable, takes some tweaking to get perfect but ends up much better than factory
> View attachment 204824


Nice! I've been looking at them, debating on pulling the trigger. That looks really good. What spring rate did you end up going with?


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

#1 2021.5 CS with v6 SE 4motion w/Technology









#2 2021 CS v6 4motion SEL Premium with burgandy / rust interior









#3 2022 CS with v6 SE 4motion w/Technology

Sorry but I can't show you other wheels because for some goofy reason I kinda' fell in love with these OEM wheels after initially really disliking them. 

With CS #1 I spent months searching high and low for the right aftermarket wheel / tire combo but was never quite satisfied unless I spent an arm and/or leg and I wasn't about to do that. That's when I started to appreciate these wheels thinking these were actually good enough.

With CS #2 the Premium, it came with upgraded VW wheels and really did not like them. I just went to eBay and purchased my favorite atlas wheels there for $600 and sold the upgraded OEM wheels on craigslist. 

With CS #3 that I just purchased 4 weeks ago and is pert near identical to CS #1, the dealer made a mistake and it turned out this CS had the same wheels I wanted but in black - a $595 upgrade on the window sticker. Ugh. I made a deal with the dealer to obtain the silver wheels (used) plus a $595 credit. But I was gonna have to monitor their website for the next used Atlas to come in with those same wheels and that could take months I thought. Went to the Honda dealership next door who still had my #2 CS for sale and we made an even swap. They got my brand new black upgraded wheels/tires with 500 miles that I did not like and I got my old wheels/tires from CS #2 with 5500 miles on them. Not too bad a deal.

Believe it or not, I put quite a bit of stock in having the right wheels as I think they can really make or break a vehicle's design. In lieu of searching for a reasonably nice aftermarket wheel, I just find these wheels good enough for me. IMO, these add just enough flair and a sufficient-enough energetic look that really compliment the CS' overall beautiful design without trying to look like speed racer or FBI van #32.

Anyway, I kinda' grew to thoroughly enjoy these wheels on the Atlas Cross Sports which is quite possibly my overall favorite vehicle owned. It's just so dang practical and I think VW really knock one outta the park with this reasonably-priced design.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

ToadStool said:


> View attachment 217429
> 
> #1 2021.5 CS with v6 SE 4motion w/Technology
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons my wife liked the Atlas was for the 21" wheels. 20" would have been plenty big, lighter, cheaper to get and much easier to find new tires for but it is what it is. I wasn't a huge fan of any of the 20" wheels VW offered. That being said, the style you have have grown on me, still like them better than the 20" that come on some R Lines.
I am curious, why are you on your third CS in such a short amount of time? I can't remember if you explained in another post or not, just curious.


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

APR A01 wheels - 20x9 w/42mm offset. I'm planning on using my stock tires (255/50/20.) Looks like I can save about 15 pounds per wheel when going with these APR wheels. 

What else do I need to purchase to make these work? Anybody have pics of similar sized wheels with this offset?


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

Just installed Black Rhino Boxers in 17x8.5 et12 with Falken Wildpeaks in 255/70/17. Super happy with the look!


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

mtbsteve said:


> One of the main reasons my wife liked the Atlas was for the 21" wheels. 20" would have been plenty big, lighter, cheaper to get and much easier to find new tires for but it is what it is. I wasn't a huge fan of any of the 20" wheels VW offered. That being said, the style you have have grown on me, still like them better than the 20" that come on some R Lines.
> I am curious, why are you on your third CS in such a short amount of time? I can't remember if you explained in another post or not, just curious.


I've had a couple of EV's on order and their arrivals / purchases caused me to sell existing Atlas CS and their selling prompted me to purchase another Atlas CS. I just can't think of a better ICE vehicle for the money than the Atlas Cross Sport.


----------



## turbo20valve (Dec 3, 2006)

Running spacers?



VRado6 said:


> Just installed Black Rhino Boxers in 17x8.5 et12 with Falken Wildpeaks in 255/70/17. Super happy with the look!


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

turbo20valve said:


> Running spacers?


No spacers and stock suspension.


----------



## go4diesel (4 mo ago)

VRado6 said:


> Just installed Black Rhino Boxers in 17x8.5 et12 with Falken Wildpeaks in 255/70/17. Super happy with the look!
> 
> 
> View attachment 219720
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## ChewKaka (2 mo ago)

NNS said:


> View attachment 116393
> View attachment 116394


Looks good man! 15mm spacers all around? What’s your wheel’s offset?


----------



## jkimont7783 (2 mo ago)

dieselpwr said:


> most other models have similar threads, so it would be cool to see some Atlas with different wheels. Personally i think the 18's look too small on this truck.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey folks, 

I tried to do a bunch of research and use the search function. What length lug bolts are you using with aftermarket wheels? I under stand the stock bolts are ball and I need conical for my new Fifteen52 wheels. I believe stock is Hex 17 14mm x 1.5, 28mm shank would 31mm work?

*14mmx1.5, 31mm Shank, Cone Seat, Hex 17 w/ Moving Washer, Total Length 58mm,*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You need M14x1.5 conical seat and 27-28mm long.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You need M14x1.5 conical seat and 27-28mm long.


 Hi Chris, 

Do you think the extra few mm will cause the wheel to not seat correctly?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

2011CWGTI said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Do you think the extra few mm will cause the wheel to not seat correctly?


It could go too far and hit the brakes. Not worth the risk. 27-28mm is the normal length if you are not running spacers. Haven't heard of 31mm length bolts.


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It could go too far and hit the brakes. Not worth the risk. 27-28mm is the normal length if you are not running spacers. Haven't heard of 31mm length bolts.


Got it. It's hard to find 27-28 with moving washers to prevent the bolt from scratching the wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You do not have to have a moving washer. The seat of the bolt is only touching the seat area and that will get scratched no matter what. Not sure if you are in a rush, but we will be offering the correct lug bolts probably later this week. Black Bimecc M14x1.5 28mm conical lug bolts.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

Flow One F6 20x8.5 with 265/50R-20 Vredestein Quatrac Pro









F6 Gloss Gunmetal Silver - Flow One Wheels


Timeless style and elegance combine for our F6 style, with its traditional multi-spoke design. Available in black machined with dark tint and gloss gunmetal silver painted finishes.



flowonewheels.com


----------



## JC in Texas (25 d ago)

Question: Just replaced aftermarket wheels with 20x 9 inch Niche Wheels on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport. Should going from 8 inch to 9 inch increase road noise?


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

JC in Texas said:


> Question: Just replaced aftermarket wheels with 20x 9 inch Niche Wheels on my 2020 Atlas Cross Sport. Should going from 8 inch to 9 inch increase road noise?


Is the tire profile the same? Did you get new tires or just swap your previous over?


----------



## JC in Texas (25 d ago)

Hi, yes i kept the stock Pirelli 255/50 R20's


----------



## JC in Texas (25 d ago)




----------



## Mboyll1013 (24 d ago)

neuspeed rse103 22x10 +30 offset. Nitto 420v 275/40/22. Stock suspension and no spacers. Tires are flush with fender with no rubbing


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

Mboyll1013 said:


> neuspeed rse103 22x10 +30 offset. Nitto 420v 275/40/22. Stock suspension and no spacers. Tires are flush with fender with no rubbing
> View attachment 245198
> 
> View attachment 245199
> ...


This looks great! I want to go with the same setup on mine, plus a very, very small drop (thinking H&R Springs only.) Can you tell us if you felt any difference in the following?

ride quality
acceleration
road noise
measured weight of the stock wheel / tire compared to this wheel / tire


----------



## Mboyll1013 (24 d ago)

six7vdub said:


> This looks great! I want to go with the same setup on mine, plus a very, very small drop (thinking H&R Springs only.) Can you tell us if you felt any difference in the following?
> 
> ride quality
> acceleration
> ...


We have only put around 150mi on the new wheel and tie combo so far but the difference between the stock tire and wheel combo and the new combo are substantial at the moment. I should mention that i have an appointment to get the wheels rebalanced and I will update this reply with my experience after this has been done.


Ride quality, as of right now sucks! I have a very noticeable vibration above 50 mph, I am hoping the retailer just did a bad job of balancing the wheels, or possibly I received a bad tire, should know the answer to this on Saturday
acceleration, noticeably snappier from a stop but have not noticed much of a difference when accelerating say from 60 mph to 70 mph.
Road noise is also somewhat disappointing, the Nitto tires seemed to have many positive reviews, many of which mention that they are a quiet tire. I expected the road noise to increase slightly due to the wider tire width but did not expect it to be almost as loud as my Nitto Ridge Grapplers that are currently on my Truck.
I did not weigh either the new or old set of the tire/wheel combos but can say that new wheel/tire combo is lighter than the OEMs


----------

